#ayatana 2010-02-22
<jcastro> qense: good job on the virt-manager bug, I was looking forward to tagging it but you were all over it!
<qense> jcastro: Whenever I find an application that uses the tray I file a bug, if it's not on the list yet. I've now got proof that it's worth it! ;)
<jpetersen> tedg, there is a patch in https://launchpad.net/bugs/522151 fixing a problem with insensitive menu items
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522151 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "indicator-application does not support insensitive menu items (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<qense> Recently the checkboxes in Indicator Application menus did stop changing state, they are either always active or inactive now.
<tedg> jpetersen: Sweet!
<jcastro> jpetersen: thanks for the updates
<jcastro> jpetersen: hmm, where is the upstream bug for gnome-settings-daemon?
<jpetersen> jcastro, I will look, I just wanted to update the upstream bug
<jcastro> cool, I just noticed it wasn't linked in lp
<jpetersen> jcastro, is there an upstream connman-gnome bug?
<jcastro> I don't think so
<jcastro> jpetersen: marcel is more of a mailing list guy, you might have better luck mailing his list.
<jpetersen> jcastro, ok
<tedg> kenvandine: Can you cherrypick this?  https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/indicator-application/sensitive-522151/+merge/19876
<seb128> tedg, kenvandine: I do that
<tedg> seb128: Thanks!
<seb128> np
<kenvandine> seb128, thx
<jcastro> Nafai: ping me when you're ready to start today, I have a change
<jcastro> jpetersen: which apps are you working on today?
<jpetersen> jcastro, I just finished connman-gnome, I wanted to push some patches upstream now and than start with packagekit-gnome
<jcastro> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/524150
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524150 in indicator-application "Menus updated at runtime aren't rendered correctly (affects: 1)" [High,In progress]
<jcastro> so this bug is blocking nafai's apps
<jcastro> the problem is Cody is going to be unavailable to look at this
<jcastro> I was wondering if you could look at this
<jpetersen> jcastro, yes I will look at it
<jcastro> that's blocking like 2 of his apps that we ship by default, so a fix here would be a big win
<jcastro> jpetersen: thanks!
<Nafai> ping
<Nafai> :)
<jcastro> Nafai: ok so since bratsche is unavailable to fix 524150 I'm hoping that Jan might be able to figure it out
<Nafai> Awesome
<jcastro> Nafai: so other than those 2 it leaves Vino right?
<Nafai> Yeah
<Nafai> I'm almost done, I'm down to a couple of calls I need to replace
<jcastro> excellent!
<Nafai> I need to find an appropriate replacement for this:
<Nafai> screen = gtk_status_icon_get_screen (GTK_STATUS_ICON (icon));
<Nafai> tedg: Hey quick question.  I'm needing to replace this call that is in the Status Icon using code of vino:
<Nafai> screen = gtk_status_icon_get_screen (GTK_STATUS_ICON (icon));
<Nafai> Is there a sane way that I can get the screen?
<jpetersen> Nafai, what is it used for?
<Nafai> One of them is this: gdk_spawn_command_line_on_screen (screen, "vino-preferences", &error)
<Nafai> And the other is a call to gtk_show_uri, where the first parameter is the screen
<tedg> Nafai: There is no way to really know the screen that the menu is being shown on.  Instead it should use the default screen.
<tedg> Nafai: I suggested that it wasn't perfect to do that, and mclasen yelled at me saying the function is perfect :-/
<jpetersen> Yes I would use the default screen for that also (gdk_screen_get_default ())
<Nafai> thanks
<hyperair> tedg: are tooltips going to eventually be supported in the application indicator?
<tedg> hyperair: Not for Lucid for sure, I don't know about long term.
<hyperair> tedg: i see. do you happen to know how gnome-power-manager handles this?
<hyperair> tedg: how does gpm tell the user how much time is remaining?
<hyperair> for battery i mean
<tedg> hyperair: I think it uses a top menu item, but I'm not sure.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomStatusMenuDesignGuidelines#tooltips
<tedg> Nafai: Did you do gpm? ^
<Nafai> nope
<Nafai> can't remember if that was jpetersen or smithj
<hyperair> pitti
<smithj> wasn't me
<hyperair> tedg: why are tooltips not supported by appind?
<jpetersen> hyperair, it should be displayed in the menu item of the battery
<tedg> hyperair: "Like other menus, status menus do not have tooltips."  from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomStatusMenuDesignGuidelines#tooltips
<tedg> hyperair: To match normal menus.  As they goal is to make them as much like menus as possible.
<hyperair> tedg: that states that status menus do not have tooltips. i want to know *why&*
<hyperair> tedg: even toolbar icons have tooltips, you know?
<jcastro> smithj: hey what's up with g-d-u?
<hyperair> tedg: supposing i don't recognize the icon of the application i'm looking for, how do i identify which icon it is? click on each one and examine the menu?
<jcastro> jpetersen: is g-s-d ready to be looked at by the desktop team? LP #497875
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497875 in libgnomekbd (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Support Application Indicators (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497875
<jpetersen> jcastro, yes
<smithj> jcastro: i need to implement the fading-window thing that mpt said
<smithj> actually, i meant to ask... is there a library for that somewhere? or at least an example i could look at
<tedg> hyperair: One would hope that an application that you start and use enough to enable it's application indicator, you'd know that icon.  But other than that, yes.  Most people couldn't tell you why an "Edit" menu is called an "Edit" menu, they're just comfortable exploring their because they understand the risks involved with menus.  We're trying to provide the same easy exploration by using a standard menu meme.
<jpetersen> Nafai, I have a patch for LP #524150 can you try it out?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524150 in indicator-application "Menus updated at runtime aren't rendered correctly (affects: 1)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524150
<Nafai> jpetersen: Sure, if I can figure out how to get the deb built locally
<jcastro> smithj: We're past feature freeze, I think the best thing to do now is just get it ported and in the distro
<Nafai> Last time I tried it failed :)
<hyperair> tedg: one would hope that i'd recognize an application *i start*. what about applications that start upon startup?
<tedg> hyperair: Like?
<hyperair> tedg: i don't know, the theoretical application.
<smithj> jcastro: oh, ok. i was most of the way done with porting when mpt said that, so i should be able to clean up the patches pretty quickly
<jpetersen> Nafai, I can build you the deb
<jcastro> smithj: please do. We'll have to revisit it for L+1.
<tedg> hyperair: Heh, we'll fix it to not start on startup ;)
<hyperair> tedg: unless you're saying that applications which start when logging in should not have application indicators, period.
<Nafai> jpetersen, cool x86_64, plz :)
<hyperair> tedg: pardon me for being blunt, but i feel this is a retarded design.
<tedg> hyperair: I think we're saying that applications shouldn't start on logging in unless the user requests them to.
<tedg> hyperair: Which would require the user running them and configuring them to do so.
<jcastro> smithj: freeze for A3 is like tomorrow so we need as many done ASAP.
<hyperair> and after all that was said about being more conservative about adding/removing features for an LTS i.e. lucid, adding application indicators, removing tooltips seems like a massive change to me.
<smithj> jcastro: so we can't continue porting after feature freeze?
<jpetersen> Nafai, oh I only have i386
<tedg> hyperair: Heh.  I'd have a hard time calling "tooltips" massive ;)
<jcastro> smithj: we've got the default apps almost done, after that it'll be best effort but let's concentrate on finishing up what we have now.
<Nafai> Tell me how to build and I will
<smithj> k
<hyperair> tedg: it is for certain applications, especially media applications like banshee.
<jcastro> smithj: would rather get 8 solid ones done and accepted upstream and 20 half finished ones that have no chance of making it into Lucid
<hyperair> tedg: now i have to open my media application's huge window to figure out what song is currently playiing.
<hyperair> tedg: it doesn't even take a child to count how many more clicks and tell you how much more inconvenient that is.
<tedg> hyperair: I think that is an issue.  But I don't think just adding back tooltips will fix it appropriately.
<tedg> hyperair: Usability can't be defined by the number of clicks.
<hyperair> tedg: but accessibility of features can.
<tedg> hyperair: It's like measuring programs by Lines of Code.  Easy to measure, but not useful.
<hyperair> tedg: you're making me jump through hoops to query for information which used to be easily accessed.
<jcastro> smithj: what else is on your list that isn't in Lucid?
<smithj> jcastro: what do you mean by "isn't in lucid"?
<smithj> that hasn't been committed yet?
<jcastro> right
<hyperair> tedg: and if that's not enough, the menus look ugly when your icons are pushed inwards [see: http://files.qense.nl/Schermafdruk.png]
<tedg> hyperair: We'll have to agree to disagree that tooltips are critical for Lucid.
<jcastro> I just want to make sure all the bugs that are finished are assigned to the desktop team
<smithj> i sent the patch for hplip, don't think ken has gotten to it yet
<smithj> i'm working on gdu and seahorse
<hyperair> tedg: i really like ubuntu development goes these days. "i'll just implement things my way, and if you don't agree with me, we'll agree to disagree."
<hyperair> well specifically the (d|u)x things
<tedg> hyperair: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomStatusMenuDesignGuidelines#icons
<jcastro> smithj: ok let's not even bother with seahorse, finish off g-d-u please. Based on if/when Jan/Nafai fix this cascading menu thing I might need to you do policy-1-gnome instead
<smithj> jcastro: ok
<hyperair> tedg: i also wonder how a11y things go with indicator applications. i highly doubt that text-to-speech can read icons to a blind user.
<smithj> jcastro: just let me know. i was figuring out vala last night though... would be a shame to waste that knowledge :-P
<tedg> hyperair: So you're saying that a11y was better with the notification area?
<hyperair> tedg: i'm not saying it's better with the notification area, but i'm saying it's impossible without tooltips.
<hyperair> tedg: unless you're telling me you can find a way to read out icons to a blind user.
<hyperair> tedg: icons without tooltips, mind.
<jcastro> smithj: we'll get back to it at some point I am sure, just want to get things in the default install on the CD for A3. Or if not right after.
<tedg> hyperair: So, we've made it better.  Not perfect yet.
<hyperair> tedg: right, so we're going to push this imperfect solution onto users in an LTS.
<tedg> hyperair: Yes, I think OpenOffice is imperfect too.  But, it being LTS doesn't meant that all problems are always solved 100%  ;)
<jpetersen> Nafai, bzr clone lp:ubuntu/indicator-application
<hyperair> tedg: openoffice has been there since the beginning of time. that is besides the point.
<jpetersen> Nafai, apply the patch and dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<hyperair> tedg: i'm talking about throwing away features for an imperfect solution that does not give back enough.
<hyperair> tedg: and all that in an LTS.
<jpetersen> tedg, can you look at the patch attached to LP #524150 Nafai could test it with gnome-bluetooth
<tedg> jcastro: Yes.  The question is whether that's a plus or minus.  It makes the menus "non standard".... though it provides information.  I'm not against tooltips, but I feel that we need to start small.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524150 in indicator-application "Menus updated at runtime aren't rendered correctly (affects: 1)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524150
<hyperair> hardy was a miserable LTS already, why must we keep repeating the same mistakes and implement loads of crazy life-changing shit in our LTSes?
<tedg> jpetersen: Will do.
<jcastro> smithj: what days are you planning on working this week? During the week at all?
<hyperair> http://www.notmart.org/misc/statusnotifieritem/statusnotifieritem.html <-- for some reason i see tooltips in this specification. are we having a completely different specification implemented?
 * tedg loves that his work is considered "life-changing" he only thought it was little icons.
<tedg> hyperair: We're not implementing the tooltips in the KSNI spec.  They're optional.
<hyperair> tedg: i can't leave my pointer over gpm's icon and watch my battery time while reading something else in the background, and i have to click banshee's icon, wait for it to get swapped in, see the current playing artist/title and then hide it again.
<Nafai> jpetersen, Okay, I'll take a look now
<hyperair> tedg: those aren't minor changes in usability.
<smithj> jcastro: i can if needed
<hyperair> tedg: and neither of them are positive changes either.
<jpetersen> Nafai, ok
<hyperair> tedg: in fact, what do application indicators have that the notification area didn't provide besides "standardized look and feel"?
<hyperair> i think we've lost more than we've gained.
<jpetersen> I am off for the day, bye bye
<jcastro> thanks jpetersen!
<jono> thanks jpetersen :)
<Nafai> Yes, thanks
<Nafai> Hope this works! :)
<jcastro> Nafai: I hope so too
<Nafai> jono: How did your scale talk go?
<jono> Nafai, hey!
<jono> went well
<jono> just coordinating repeating it on ustream.tv :)
<jcastro> Nafai: at a minimum we can get Vino in today I hope?
<tedg> hyperair: No offense, but I'm tired of this conversation at this point.  You are entitled to your opinion, I just happen to disagree.
<jpetersen> Nafai, just leave the feedback in the bug report, I will look into it tomorrow again if there is still something broken
<Nafai> jcastro: Yes, pretty close :)
<Nafai> jpetersen, will do
<jpetersen> Nafai, thanks
<hyperair> tedg: well thanks for your time, and for forcing your opinion on everyone who does not agree.
<jcastro> hyperair: you're better off discussing this with mpt, the DX guys just implement what the design team does
<hyperair> oh him again.
<hyperair> last i remember, i had a flame war with him on the list regarding update-notifier popping up automatically
<hyperair> which incidentally was left unresolved, with mpt just brushing aside all opinions
<hyperair> total epic win.
<hyperair> honestly, where the hell are we going?
<jcastro> ok so dude, let's calm down for a sec
<hyperair> i've had a whole day to calm down.
<jono> hyperair, what are your primary concerns?
<hyperair> jono: tooltips.
<jono> hyperair, what about them?
<hyperair> jono: because apparently tooltips aren't necessary to tell what icons are/do
<jono> hyperair, right
<jono> and what is the problem?
<hyperair> jono: i can't query the current playing track in banshee/rhythmbox without opening the main window, and i can't query my battery status without clicking on gpm.
<jono> hyperair, right, and how have you engaged around the solution?
<hyperair> hmm?
<hyperair> engaged meaning?
<jono> tried to comunicate the issue and resolve it?
<hyperair> discussed with upstream, various other people, some people implementing indicator applications, and tedg, as you saw just now.
<jono> hyperair, and what is the conclusion?
<hyperair> jono: that my opinion is utterly and totally rejected with no good reason.
<jono> hyperair, why do you feel that way?
<hyperair> jono: because i have not seen a good reason for ditching tooltips.
<jcastro> Nafai: ok, so I guess it's up to you to test it and hope we don't need jpetersen for the rest of the day.
<Nafai> Yeah, but this time it isn't even showing the device menus :(
<jcastro> ugh
<Nafai> Yeah
<jcastro> tedg: help?
<jono> hyperair, so you feel you were rejected because they have not implemented what you want?
<hyperair> jono: no, because tedg said they were not going to implement it. implying that it is a conscious decision to get rid of tooltips.
<tedg> Nafai: Uhg.  Uhm, so it doesn't show submenues?
<hyperair> jono: similar to having update-manager pop up on its own, but at least that could be disabled.
<jono> hyperair, maybe it is?
<hyperair> jono: if it is a conscious decision to get rid of tooltips, then i'd at least expect to see a good reason.
<jono> that doesnt mean you were "utterly and totally rejected with no good reason"
<hyperair> jono: but there was no reason given.
<Nafai> tedg, Yeah, in gnome bluetooth, there are submenus for the devices.  with jan's latest patch, they don't show up at all
<jono> tedg, is there a reason?
<tedg> Nafai: Hmm, okay, let me look, it probably doesn't recurse.
<Nafai> thanks
<Nafai> bbiab, getting lunch
<tedg> jono: (01:01:47 PM) tedg: hyperair: To match normal menus.  As they goal is to make them as much like menus as possible.
<jono> right and normal menus dont have tooltips
<hyperair> to which i mentioned that they're more like toolbar icons with menus dangling from them.
<hyperair> menus have text.
<hyperair> if you wanted to match menus, you'd get rid of the icons and use text for them instead.
<jono> hyperair, you want each menu t have a tooltip?
<hyperair> but that's obviously not going to work.
<hyperair> jono: toolbar icons have tooltips, yes?
<jono> hyperair, I am talking about the menus
<jono> do you want each item on an app indicator to have a tooltip?
<hyperair> precisely.
<jono> or could a tooltip for the icon solve what you need?
<hyperair> the icon
<jono> I mean the main app indicator icon
<hyperair> yes, the app indicator icon
<jono> tedg, can you have a tooltip for the app indicator icon?
<jono> that seems sane to me
<tedg> jono: Not for Lucid.  I imagine we'll reopen the discussion for Meandering Marmot.  I'm not against them.  I'm just not sure they're required.  With the new placement the Fedora guys did they're not as annoying on menus, so that helps a ton.
<jono> hyperair, so why don't we discuss this for Lucid+1? we are a bit late in the cycle to do this now
<tedg> jono: I think the two features "up for discussion" right now for M is scroll wheel and tooltips.
<jono> does that sound ok?
<hyperair> that sounds fine.
<jono> hyperair, awesome :)
<hyperair> =)
<jono> we want to ensure our friends such as yourself are happy :)
<hyperair> well thanks. that's nice to know.
<jono> sorry I can't chat more, have a meeting in 15 and need to go and put trousers on :)
<kenvandine> haha
<kenvandine> nice picture jono!
<jono> kenvandine, lol
<qense> Does anyone know if the fall-back mechanism is supported by AppInd's Mono bindings?
<kenvandine> qense, it used to work..
<kenvandine> so it should
<qense> aww, bad formulated sentence
<kenvandine> i am almost certain it did in tomboy
<qense> I meant: can you override the default fall-back mechanism?
<kenvandine> not sure
<qense> I couldn't find anything in the Tomboy patch and AppIndicator support doesn't seem to be in the Tomboy version on Lucid yet.
<jcastro> qense: tomboy won't be ported
<jcastro> it uses custom UI for pins and we didn't want to break that in lucid
<qense> I already thought I heard something like that.
<tedg> qense: In theory, the custom fallback stuff should work, but I'm not sure how it would work.  Sorry.  But if it doesn't work, that's a bug :)
<qense> tedg: Ok then, I'll try to see if it works.
<vish> hmm , is it the design to not have tooltips for the app-indicators? or is it still in the works?
<qense> vish: <tedg> jono: Not for Lucid.  I imagine we'll reopen the discussion for Meandering Marmot.  I'm not against them.  I'm just not sure they're required.  With the new placement the Fedora guys did they're not as annoying on menus, so that helps a ton.
<vish> :(  
<vish> hehe , that was just discussed a few lines above :p  
 * vish should read scroll-backs more
<artir> I just arrived
<artir> can sb pastebinit?
<qense> artir: the logs are available at irclogs.ubuntu.com
<artir> of course
<artir> XD
<artir> i forgot
<jcastro> tedg: Nafai: any luck with those menus?
<jcastro> Nafai: also, power-manager is now in. \o/
<qense> tedg: Is it possible to not use the fallback mechanism and only make appindicator work when Indicator Application is available? I would like the class calling it to fail so the application can continue with trying other options.
<tedg> jcastro: Looking.
<tedg> qense: You'd have to subclass the object and set the fallback and unfallback functions to be empty functions or null.
<qense> tedg: ok, then I'll do that
<qense> thanks!
<Nafai> Back from lunch, btw
<Nafai> Sweet, now to just add a menu item indicating status and vino is hopefully done :)
<artir> will networkmanager be migrated to the new indicator system?
<jcastro> artir: no
<artir> because it's a bit weird to have power,sound,session,messaging and me menues
<artir> and not having a net indicator
<Nafai> I assume because we don't yet have the necessary widgets for nm?
<jcastro> yeah but it requires all sorts of custom widgets
<jcastro> what Nafai said
<artir> I predict that it'll be migrated maybe in lucid+2 or even +1
<tedg> Nafai: I'm getting submenus... can you build this branch and see if works for you?  lp:~ted/indicator-application/menu-updates-lucid
<Nafai> tedg, Sure thing.  I'm guessing I'll have to restart the service?
<tedg> Nafai: Not the service, bluetooth-applet though.
<Nafai> ok, thanks
<Nafai> tedg, having trouble trying to build with dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<Nafai> /bin/sh: /home/nafai/Work/Ubuntu/menu-updates-lucid/./configure: not found
<tedg> Nafai: I'd just do "debuild"
<tedg> Nafai: Oh, you need to ./autogen.sh
 * Nafai tries that one
<Nafai> Okay, and then debuild?
<tedg> Yeah, I think debuild -us will not ask for my password ;)
<tedg> But, it doesn't matter if you don't know it.
<Nafai> tedg: A bit closer, but not quite: http://www.travishartwell.net/bluetooth-latest.png
<tedg> Nafai: I'm unsure why you have that double separator...
<tedg> Nafai: I think the blank item is the menu tear off, which I odn't understand.
<tedg> Oh, wait, I think it should be for each instead of for all.
<Nafai> All that should show in the submenu is send files and browse files
<qense> tedg: I had triple separators when I left a placeholder in the menu declaration.
<qense> removing the placeholder solved it
<qense> actually, double as well: I removed one separator and the placeholder.
<qense> anyway, I'm off for this day, bye!
<tedg> Nafai: Can you pull that branch again and tell me how things look for you?
<kholerabbi> Hi, I'm going to submit a bug in Skype's bugtracker asking them to support the messaging menu..  Could someone point me towards documentation of the api?
<jcastro> Nafai: how's it looking?
#ayatana 2010-02-23
<Nafai> Back again, sorry
<Nafai> Trying now
<jcastro> Nafai: let's hope this is it!
<Nafai> Doesn't appear to be any difference :(
<jcastro> :-/
<Nafai> But I will finish vino tonight!
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> Nafai: tomorrow I think while you, ted, jan and cody try to fix the submenus I'll ask smithj to take on gnome-1-polkit so we can get that out of the way
<Nafai> Sounds good, since I haven't yet touched it
<bratsche> jcastro: I fixed up the gtk+ issues today, so let me know if you need me for anything tomorrow.
<jcastro> bratsche: awesome
<jcastro> bratsche: if we can fix submenus tomorrow that would be great
<jcastro> bratsche: you should go to sleep now though, heh
<bratsche> I'm doing some Javascript hacking now before bed. :)
<jcastro> jpetersen: good morning!
<jpetersen> jcastro, good morning
<jcastro> jpetersen: bratsche was able to fix the gtk problems yesterday which mean he should be able to help today with those menus
<jpetersen> jcastro, ah yes ok, i am just trying to figure out, what gnome-bluetooth does with that menu items
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> if we can figure that out today that gives us brasero and gnome-bt done, he nearly finished vino yesterday, and that just leaves policykit-1-gnome
<jcastro> smithj: when do you think you can finish policykit-1-gnome?
<jcastro> seb128: when does the archive open back up, friday?
<seb128> jcastro, it's soft frozen
<seb128> but otherwise yes
<seb128> we can still upload though
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> seb128: g-s-d and hplip are ready 
<jcastro> hplip is odd, we need till to look at it
<seb128> g-s-d is waiting on a zillion lines patches for libgnomekb which I don't want to review :p
<jcastro> hah
<seb128> it's adding new sources etc to the code
<jcastro> ok so want to "save" that one for friday?
<seb128> I doubt I will want to review it later too ;-)
<seb128> but I will try to have a look
<seb128> would be nice if upstream could review this one
<seb128> I will try pinging svu
<seb128> I don't get why so much code need to be changed right now
<seb128> but I didn't really look at the issue and the bug is not really descriptive about that
<jcastro> seb128: can you CC me if you mail him?
<seb128> jcastro, I was going for the IRC ping rather
<jcastro> ok
<seb128> I avoid writting formal emails when I can use IRC
<jpetersen> seb128, basically we cannot just change gkbd-status.[ch] because it is a public API of libgnomekbd, so it is some nicely refactored API from gkbd-status.[ch] which can be used by an application-indicator
<seb128> jpetersen, did you upstream that change yet?
<seb128> I will try to have a look later today
<jpetersen> seb128, i will send it to upstream today
<seb128> thanks
<jcastro> jpetersen: any other work you have outstanding that needs review from seb?
<jpetersen> there is just g-s-d and connman-gnome I think
<jpetersen> I updated the patch for https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/524150 and tested it with gnome-bluetooth
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524150 in indicator-application "Menus updated at runtime aren't rendered correctly (affects: 1)" [High,In progress]
<jpetersen> It should work now correctly
<tedg> jpetersen: Cool, I merged it into my branch where I think we have all the fixes to make gnome-bt work correctly: lp:~ted/indicator-application/menu-updates
<tedg> jpetersen: Just an FYI, you can build your own branches of any project in LP without commit rights to trunk.  It's not like git in that way, in that the branches can have independent sets of permissions.
<jcastro> morning tedg!
<jpetersen> tedg, ah ok I will try it out next :)
<tedg> jcastro: I think we've got a full set of patches for gnome-bluetooth now.
<tedg> jcastro: We probably should get Nafai to confirm, but I've posted the branch for review.
<jcastro> tedg: awesome, he should be around in a bit.
<seb128> tedg, let me know if you need those in lucid
<jcastro> tedg: that just leaves brasero, vino (which are both nearly done), and then just gnome-1-polkit
<jcastro> tedg: and then that's basically it.
<tedg> seb128: Archive is froze for A3, right?  I was thinking we'd just get them on Thursday release day when it opens again.
<jcastro> seb128: will we be allowed to continue porting past A3? We have some left like epiphany, packagekit-gnome, etc. that aren't really in the default install
<seb128> tedg, soft frozen we can get bug fixes in
<seb128> jcastro, yes
<jcastro> jpetersen: ok so after all this menu stuff lands you can continue with packagekit-gnome
<jcastro> jpetersen: thanks for being flexible on this menu thing, I thought we were doomed
<jpetersen> jcastro, yes ok
<qense> jcastro: Maybe we should generate a report from the indicator-application tag with all applications that are in the default install.
<qense> (and give those bugs the status Low instead of Wishlist)
<jcastro> ooh, I can do that.
<qense> It would give the developers an overview of applications that have priority.
<jcastro> good idea
 * jcastro goes
<qense> thanks
<jcastro> qense: I noticed you claimed gnome-1-polkit, have you started it yet?
<qense> did I?
<qense> I claimed guake and gnome-do
<qense> (and am still working on Banshee)
<qense> but no gnome-1-polkit
<jcastro> oh, my bad, you just triaged it
<jcastro> ignore me
<qense> will do!
<jcastro> qense: in hindsight I should have done the bugs papercut style with different milestones
<jcastro> and layed out over a timeline
<qense> jcastro: Maybe that would have worked better, yes. Maybe something for the next release?
<qense> I'd say: write it down somewhere
<jcastro> qense: ok done.
<qense> good
<jcastro> seb128: I see mdeslaur did virt-manager, would that fall under you guys?
<seb128> jcastro, not really, why doesn't he just upload?
<jcastro> seb128: he's subbed the release team already: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virt-manager/+bug/525462
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 525462 in virt-manager (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "FFe: Support Application Indicators (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<seb128> jcastro, subscribe the standard sponsor team to the bug
<seb128> ok
<jcastro> seb128: release team is subbed, should I assign it to the canonical-desk-team?
<qense> do you think bug 526499 is because Transmission needs a X-GNOME-Delaything key?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526499 in transmission (Ubuntu) "Transmission doesnt use indicator-application if present in the startup applications (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526499
 * jcastro isn't sure where the package lives
<seb128> jcastro, no, let it this way for now
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> qense: that's a question for tedg 
<qense> tedg! What do you think of bug 526499
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526499 in transmission (Ubuntu) "Transmission doesnt use indicator-application if present in the startup applications (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526499
<tedg> Is transmission using a custom fallback?
<vish> damn that was quick ;p
<qense> tedg: nope
<vish> qense: how the world did you notice that bug?  i just reported it 7 mins ago and you have found it in 2 mins o.0  
<vish> how in *
<qense> vish: charles pointed me at it
<vish> ah.. :)
<jcastro> vish: the man is a legend
<vish> truly ;)
<jcastro> Nafai: ping me as soon as you're around please.
<jpetersen> how do I link a gnome bug to lp?
<jcastro> jpetersen: in bugzilla there is a "Add Bug URLs" text box
<jcastro> on the bottom right, above the version dropboxes
<jpetersen> jcastro, ah yes and the other way around with "Also affects project" in launchpad?
<qense> jpetersen: yes indeed
<jpetersen> ok thanks
<jpetersen> I will be just offline for dinner, will be back in some hours
<jcastro> tedg: seb128: have you noticed keyboard scrubbing in the app indicator area is messed up now? when I get to the sound indicator it grabs the keyboard and starts adjusting the volume
<jcastro> which doesn't make sense unless I stop at the sound one, press down, and then left/right
<seb128> jcastro, yes, ronoc knows about it
<jcastro> oh ok, cool
<seb128> it's due to the fix to make the slider works
 * jcastro nods
<seb128> works with keyboard
<seb128> rather
<seb128> jcastro, bug #497909 is NOTABUG
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497909 in libwnck (Ubuntu) "Support Application Indicators (affects: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497909
<seb128> jcastro, it uses the notification area for a test program in the source
<seb128> that's nowhere in the distro
<seb128> and I don't think we need to add a testcase there
<seb128> should I just close the bug?
<jcastro> seb128: awesome, please invalid it
 * jcastro nods
<tgpraveen12>  jcastro: is someone working on adding indicator for vlc?
<jcastro> not afaik
<jcastro> hmm, why would a video player need that?
<qense> tgpraveen12, jcastro: VLC is Qt, if it would get support it should use KNotify, or a Qt equivalent if such a thing exists.
<jcastro> QStatusNotifier
<qense> although I'm in favour of getting rid of the thing as well.
<jcastro> from what seigo mentioned to me if KStatusNotifierIcon is successful it might be a good thing to move into Qt at some point
<qense> ok
<jcastro> I don't really see the point of a video player having an icon there.
<hyperair> i think some people use vlc as a media player akin to banshee
<hyperair> vlc has a playlist of sorts, doesn't it?
<qense> tedg: Sorry to bother you, but why is there one more argument in the g_signal_new call for the connection_changed signal (pasted here: <http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/382357/>) than the GLib documentation says?
<qense> hyperair: yes, it does
<qense> you can also add streams to that playlist
<qense> e.g., you could have used it like you say during the UDS
<hyperair> jcastro: and there's the point =p
<hyperair> qense: UDS?
<qense> Ubuntu Developer Summit
<jcastro> I didn't know it has a playlist thing
<tedg> qense: No good reason.  Probably got changed from something else.
<hyperair> qense: no i mean what use case is this?
<jcastro> qense: so like streams get queued and listed in the dropdown?
<hyperair> qense: for the shoutcast streams or something?
<qense> jcastro: no, more like bookmarks
<tedg> qense: It should get ignored.
<qense> tedg: Does it do any harm?
<qense> ok
<qense> tedg: I get (test:9378): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.23.4/gobject/gsignal.c:2199: signal `' is invalid for instance `0x2293850' when I try to use the ConnectionChanged event in C#, I thought that was related.
<tedg> qense: It probably should be "connection-changed" ?
<qense> not in C#
<tedg> qense: Though, I'm unsure if the C# bindings change that.
<qense> there it is ConnectionChanged
<qense> <attr path="/api/namespace/object[@cname='AppIndicator']/signal[@field_name='connection_changed']" name="name">ConnectionChanged</attr>
<tedg> Ah, okay.
<Nafai> I'm in now
<seb128> tedg, hum
<Nafai> Sorry, had labs this morning
<seb128> tedg, can you do a merge request for application-indicator based on 0.0.13-0ubuntu7 
<seb128> and not 0.0.13-0ubuntu2
<seb128> there has been 5 revisions since
<seb128> tedg, or tell me the rev numbers to backport
<tedg> seb128: I merged it... 
<tedg> seb128: It just put the changelog in the middle.
<seb128> ok, let me try
<seb128> could be the email diff being weird
<tedg> seb128: You can kill my changelog entries.
<Nafai> tedg, So there is a full set of patches in menu-updates-lucid?
<tedg> Nafai: Uhm, no, it doesn't have jpeterson's latest patch in there.
<Nafai> Okay
<tedg> Nafai: Everything is being merged by seb128 right now, so best to just wait :)
<Nafai> Ok, I can do that :)
<jcastro> Nafai: and after that it's all up to you for today!
<Nafai> sweet
<jcastro> Nafai: can you finish off vino while they upload the new app indicator bits?
<Nafai> Yes, indeed
<Nafai> mainly verifying I've got everything and I've followed the coding standard right now
<jcastro> Nafai: gnome-bt, brasero, and vino done today would be epic win
<Nafai> Yes, indeed
<jcastro> Nafai: that gives you the rest of the week to figure out this display properties crackrock
<Nafai> heh
<seb128> tedg, the application-indicator change is uploaded
<seb128> jcastro, Nafai^
<Nafai> Yay
<Nafai> you are awesome seb128
<seb128> ;-)
<seb128> kudos to ted who did all the work
<seb128> I just uploaded
<jcastro> Nafai: finish gnome-bt first since that is on the default panel
<tedg> seb128: Sweet!  Thanks!
<tedg> seb128: Heh, now jpetersen did a significant amount of it too!
 * tedg thinks we now know jono's secret chat ID
<seb128> kudos to jpetersen too then!
<seb128> tedg, you scared him away now ;-)
<Nafai> jcastro: Ok
<qense> tedg: Again a question: in the monobindings metadata you have "<attr path="/api/namespace/object[@cname='AppIndicator']/signal[@field_name='connection_changed']" name="name">ConnectionChanged</attr>": it uses connection_changed with an underscore. However, APP_INDICATOR_SIGNAL_CONNECTION_CHANGED -- the name passed to g_signal_new() as the signal name -- is defined as "connection-changed". Can you use an underscore for an hyphen in the metadata?
<tedg> qense: Honestly, I'm not sure.  bratsche or DBO may know?
<qense> tedg: lets hope that. Thank you for your answering my questions.
<DBO> qense, not sure but generally _ and - are not interchangeable
<qense> I'll build the libraries with the hyphens in the mono bindings metadata and will see if that works.
<Nafai> So confused
<jcastro> Nafai: how's it going? (sorry I'm going to be annoying today)
<Nafai> I *think* I have the lastest version seb128 uploaded
<Nafai> I recompiled, even restarted because I think I had a kernel upgrade since I last rebooted, but the menu is still rendered the same
<jcastro> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lucid-changes/2010-February/006503.html
<jcastro> do you have ubuntu8?
<jono_> is there a content limit on a notify-osd bubble?
<Nafai> nope, I guess I don't :)
<jcastro> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/indicator-application/0.0.13-0ubuntu8
<jcastro> snag it from there
<jcastro> Nafai: I usually subscribe to lucid-changes and if I need something that hasn't been published yet that gets me a link to the lp packages
<jcastro> Nafai: someone can probably explain it better but there's a lag between "I've pushed this to lucid" to when it's built (based on the builder load) and then when it's published. Add to that a mirror lag.
<Nafai> *nods*
<Nafai> Yeah, I'm subscribed to lucid changes, but hadn't thought to check there
<Nafai> BEAUTIFUL!
<Nafai> It works!!!!!
<jcastro> YEAH!
<Nafai> Now a final code review and make sure all of the code paths work
<Nafai> Thanks a ton bratsche, tedg, jpetersen, seb128 and everyone else :)
<jcastro> Nafai: be quick but be thorough, it would suck to have to ping pong with the desktop team over a mistake.
<jcastro> ie. err on the side of caution
<Nafai> right
<jpetersen> jcastro, whom shall I assign LP #497904 to?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497904 in connman-gnome (Ubuntu) "Support Application Indicators (affects: 1)" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497904
<jcastro> jpetersen: canonical-desktop-team from now on 
<jcastro> smithj: around?
<jpetersen> jcastro, ok i will do
<qense> Could someone merge this already accepted merge request of mine <https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~qense/notify-osd/fix-465801/+merge/14265>? It has been lingering around for quite a while already and it would be nice if this issue would be fixed in time for Lucid.
<seb128> qense, try pinging Macslow when he's around
<qense> seb128: ok, thx
<Nafai> Right now I'm just looking to see what I have to do to get a checkbox updating correctly
<qense> Nafai: there is a bug report for that
<Nafai> Oh, okay.  bug #?  I'd like to make sure it applies to mine.
<qense> bug 524308
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524308 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Application Indicator doesn't process menu changes (e.g. checkboxes) (affects: 5) (dups: 2)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524308
<Nafai> Thanks
<Nafai> ok, I can verify that choosing the option is indeed working, it's just not rendering correct
<Nafai> -ly
<Nafai> ls
<Nafai> whoops, wrong window :)
<Nafai> quick design question, perhaps jcastro or someone could answer since mpt isn't around
<Nafai> gnome-bt already has a insensitive menu item that indicates if bluetooth is on or off
<Nafai> the original applet additionally sets a tooltip that says (as far as I can see, these are the only options) Bluetooth: Enabled or Bluetooth: Disabled
<Nafai> That seems to be redundant, should I just forego replicating what the tooltip says?
<jcastro> Nafai: yeah we don't do tooltips.
<jcastro> Nafai: the icon should be sufficient 
<Nafai> Well, I usually would just set the info in an insensitive menu item
<Nafai> But that same info is already there, just expressed slightly differently
 * jcastro checks his laptop
<jcastro> Nafai: I think just replicating the menu is fine
<Nafai> Okay, I'll leave out the tooltip stuff
<jcastro> I don't think it supports tooltips anyway
<Nafai> Yay, now time for cleanups
<jcastro> seb128: get ready!
<jcastro> tedg: chrisccoulson and I had some questions about gnome-settings-daemon
<tedg> jcastro: K
<jcastro> and how when you launch it it does that overlay on your screens
<chrisccoulson> hey tedg / jcastro
<tedg> Okay.  For keybindings?
<chrisccoulson> tedg - this is for the xrandr settings
<chrisccoulson> currently, when you click on the status icon to show the menu, g-s-d draws some identifiers on each screen
<chrisccoulson> i'm just wondering how we handle this with libappindicator
 * tedg looks
<tedg> Hmm, doesn't work with -nvidia
<jcastro> yeah but it shows the overlay thing
<qense> tedg: Try executing System->Preferences->Screen
<qense> it does give a warning, but it does draw the identifiers
<tedg> That's pretty crazy
<qense> yeah
<tedg> Does it list all the things possible in the applet there, or just ones you've prechosen?
<Nafai> How do I link to another bug in a comment in launchpad?
<Nafai> (any special syntax or do I just put the full URL?)
<tedg> Oh, so it's just the rotations in the applet.
<tedg> http://people.gnome.org/~federico/misc/randr-tray-icon.png
<qense> Nafai: just type bug {bug_number}, or bug #{bug_number}
<Nafai> Okay, thanks
<tedg> I'm a little concerned that since we can't do the colored backgrounds, showing the rectangles at all would be confusing :-/
<tedg> For instance, with two "Acer 19"s how would the menu be useful?
<jpetersen> tedg, i thought about having the rectangles as an icon for the menu item?
<jpetersen> so that would show the colour
<jpetersen> but we would need a signal when the menu is shown/hidden
<Nafai> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/497856/comments/1
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497856 in gnome-bluetooth (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Support application indicator (affects: 2)" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<Nafai> jcastro: I'm probably closest on vino, should I go back to that and then brasero?
<tedg> jpetersen: Yeah.  Hmmm...
<jcastro> yessir!
<Nafai> As soon as I get initial feedback on that patch, I'll attach it upstream
<tedg> jcastro: Have you been told whether we'd get any of mpt's time this week?  I know he's at the hackfest, but I'd hate to do something like that and have him come up with a really clever solution :)
<jcastro> tedg: no idea, but looking at the calendar ...
<tedg> The colors seem bad overall, as it's an a11y issue.  And, I'm skeptical that the most important thing to do quickly is rotate your monitor?  Seems like adjusting size is *much* more useful.
<tedg> That's what OSX has in there.
<jcastro> the whole applet needs a UI redo IMO. but given then time and scope I think 1-for-1 for lucid should be the goal
<tedg> (I think)
<jcastro> and then for +1 fix it for real
<jpetersen> yes I agree that the applet is not really good UI wise
<tedg> For 1:1, we need to get AboutToShow working in dbusmenu, which isn't simple though.
<qense> jcastro: I think I've found the solution to the problem of all those people complaining about the new Application Indicators lacking functionality. AppInds are meant for allowing quick access to a small subset of the actions an application offers. If you want something else, something more complicated, then you should write a panel applet.
<qense> We should tell that too all those people.
<tedg> qense: The problem there is that panel applets are deprecated.
<qense> ah, that's a problem indeed
<tedg> Uhg, GSD has turned out to be a problem all over the place.
<jcastro> tedg: ok so we need to determine (probably today) if it's worth the risk to look into this (given the schedule and desktop team workload) or if we do like we did for Tomboy
<tedg> jcastro: Yeah.
<tedg> jcastro: Personally, I'm leaning toward don't touch it for Lucid, and fix it for Lucid + 1.  It seems kinda silly to port it to IA and the blow it up.
<jcastro> I agree
<jcastro> jono: any objections?
 * jono reads up
<jcastro> tedg: the icon is off by default anyway
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-bluetooth/+bug/497856 is ready to go!
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497856 in gnome-bluetooth (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Support application indicator (affects: 2)" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<jcastro> chrisccoulson: vino will be next
<jono> jcastro, what specifically are you asking?
<jcastro> jono: in display properties you can check a box and it shows you a label on each screen when you're like connected to a projector
<jcastro> it uses custom UI (this is that xrandr thing we discussed last week)
<jcastro> http://people.gnome.org/~federico/news-2010-02.html#12 <-- this thing
<jcastro> jono: basically it's not a standard GtkStatusIcon thing and supporting the labels would be non-trivial
<jcastro> tedg: ^^ right?
<tedg> jcastro: jono: The labels, and we also don't today, have a signal for menu opened.  Plus, having an applet to rotate your screen (not set size) seems a little silly :)
<jono> hmmm
<jcastro> tedg: in other news, can you look at LP #524308
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524308 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Application Indicator doesn't process menu changes (e.g. checkboxes) (affects: 5) (dups: 2)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524308
<jcastro> jono: fwiw the rest of g-s-d is done (they keyboard bits), it's just this display thing that's the problem
<jono> sorry have been on a call and network issues
<jono> brb
<tedg> jcastro: Hmm, we most of broken something.  That used to work.
<tedg> s/most of/must have/
<jcastro> tedg: ok I have a call with jono in an hour anyway I'll explain it to him
<qense> :P My AppInd implementation for GNOME Do apparently is one big memory leak.
<qense> I couldn't do anything else but resetting my system.
<jono> jcastro, can we do our call now?
<jono> jcastro, I might drop off the wireless in a sec, so if you can, just call my phone
<jcastro> jono: ok on it
<jono> ready when you are
<jcastro> tedg: ok so jono doesn't feel strongly one way or the other and basically said "what does seb128 think?"
<jcastro> seb128: gnome-bt is ready fyi!
<seb128> jcastro, context?
<seb128> think about what?
<jcastro> seb128: the icon in the display properties thing
<tedg> seb128: Wrong answer, try again "I agree with what ever tedg says"
<seb128> jcastro, I would say do the opposite of what tedg suggested ;-)
<jcastro> seb128: wondering wether it's worth the effort to port that "click me to rotate the screen" thing
<seb128> is that complicated to do?
<jcastro> seb128: actually he makes sense, I agree that it's  not worth porting and look at it for +1 since the whole applet UI is kind of crap
<tedg> seb128: The problem is the colored backgrounds on the menu items, plus the "AboutToShow" for the menu coming up to do the floating windows.
<jcastro> http://people.gnome.org/~federico/misc/randr-tray-icon.png
<tedg> seb128: I'm contending that most people don't need to rotate their screens quickly. :)
<seb128> I don't know of anybody using tha ticon
<seb128> that icon
<seb128> I don't really care if it's not ported 
 * tedg is kinda curious if we should kill the checkbox to put it on the panel as well.
<jcastro> ok, let's leave it then.
<seb128> does that reply to your question? ;-)
<jcastro> tedg: I was thinking the same thing
<seb128> what checkbox?
<tedg> jcastro: It's probably the humane thing to do ;)
<tedg> seb128: In the display settings, at the bottom.  It turns on the notification area icon.
<jcastro> http://people.gnome.org/~federico/news-photos/gnome-display-properties-pretty.png
<jcastro> seb128: the "Show monitors in panel"
<seb128> oh right
<seb128> no strong opinion
<qense> do we support the Ctrl+An_arrow_key shortcut for rotating the screen?
<seb128> I like our layout change better than federico's one btw ;-)
<qense> If that is supported then the applet is less useful than it already was.
<jcastro> tedg: I don't have a strong opinion either, I think we should just leave it. It's off by default and for +1 we need to look at that entire applet anyway
<tedg> jcastro: Sounds good to me.  You gonna schedule the UDS session? :)
<seb128> +1
<seb128> no need of a session for such small changes
<jcastro> right
<jcastro> tedg: I'd rather revisit it for +1 than carry a patch for 3 years because the app is full of crack. :D
<tedg> seb128: Heh, I was told that app indicators are life changing (not in a good way) :)
<jcastro> tedg: fixing 524308 is a much better investment. \o/
<seb128> tedg, yeah, we don't do UDS session for life changes things
<seb128> tedg, we do just those for fun topics usually
<seb128> ;-)
<tedg> Sadly, the paintball session has been thrown out every year...
<qense> We should held the next DX meeting in Amsterdam... :) I'm curious what the results will be of such a session.
<jcastro> oh hey qense 
<jcastro> I made something to show people who don't like the idea
<jcastro> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/whyappindicators%3F.png
<qense> jcastro: wonderful!
<qense> :D
<qense> now spam it all over the place!
<Nafai> jcastro, Nice! :)
 * Nafai tries out transmission
<Nafai> Yay for app indicators!
<qense> jcastro, it's the most eloquent explanation of the reason we've got AppInd I've seen so far!
<qense> chrisccoulson, do you think bug 526499 can be solved with a "X-GNOME-Autostart-Delay"?
<seb128> bug #526499
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526499 in transmission (Ubuntu) "Transmission doesnt use indicator-application if present in the startup applications (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526499
<qense> is the dash really needed?
<seb128> qense, what dash?
<jcastro> seb128: vino will be done next
<seb128> good!
<qense> the hash?
<jcastro> what you didn't finished gnome-bt yet? :)
<qense> I used the wrong English word
<chrisccoulson> qense - i'd prefer not to do that
<chrisccoulson> that seems like a hacky solution
<chrisccoulson> i'd rather fix the real issue, which is that it falls apart if transmission starts before indicator-application-service
<qense> shouldn't the library launch the service over DBus?
<jpetersen_> qense, that bug also happens with other autostarted applications like gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-power-manager
<qense> jpetersen_: do you know if there are bugs reported for those?
<jpetersen_> qense, I think not yet
<qense> ok, then I'll assign the Transmission bug report to Indicator Applicaiton
<qense> thanks!
<seb128> that's a design thing
<seb128> did you ask to ted?
<qense> tedg?
<qense> I haven't got a response from him on the issue, but I did ask. I think it got lost in the many other questions people ask him.
<tedg> qense: Sorry.
<qense> no point
<tedg> qense: Should the application start indicator-application-service?
<qense> tedg: here it is causing problems
<qense> but it might be desired behaviour when people remove the applet
<qense> from their pannel
<qense> panel
<tedg> qense: I was thinking no, as if they haven't got the applet, they're effectively voting no.
<tedg> qense: Plus there is no way to start applets externally.
<tedg> qense: We could start the service, but not do much with it.
<tedg> qense: This is another reason gnome-panel needs to die :)
<qense> that's true, but it would require the autostart applications to use the X-GNOME-Autostart-Delay key
<qense> which is a bit hacky
<qense> isn't there a way to give the service priority over other applications?
<tedg> qense: No, we need to fix it so that they'll wait a bit.
<tedg> qense: They already don't fallback immediately.
<tedg> qense: There's a bit of hysteresis so that if the service dies, the user shouldn't notice as it'll get restarted. 
<tedg> qense: The applet will restart it immediately.
<qense> I've noticed that already. :) it's unkillable!
<qense> so a delay key it is, you say?
<qense> oh, chrisccoulson!
<chrisccoulson> i'll have a look at the scrollback in a minute or so ;)
<qense> great!
<tedg> qense: I think we should probably do it in the library really.
<qense> tedg: In that case, shall I assign the bug report to indicator-application and paste this log in the description?
<tedg> qense: Hmph.  I'm allergic to bugs :)
<qense> I'll only subscribe you to it!
<qense> A lot of the bug reports have titles of the type "Indicator Application doesn't support ..."
<qense> so this is a change!
<qense> tedg: While I'm busy burdening your shoulders with one more bug I would like to ask your opinion about the validity of two bugs: bug #522146 and bug #522153. The titles explain enough.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522146 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "indicator-application does not support icon by filename (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522146
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 522153 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "indicator-application does not support text/GdkPixbuf as an icon (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522153
<qense> Do you think these are valid, or should the be Won't Fix, considering the fact that this is behaviour we would like to prevent.
<qense> Btw, I should reintroduce myself now:
<tedg> qense: I think that those could be wishlist.  We'd really like to avoid them as in both those cases we can't theme the icons.  And since we don't provide enough information about the theme to the application, they can't theme them, and to fix that -- well, that'd be a lot of information.
<qense> Hi! I'm qense, I'm the new Application Indicator adoptee in Ubuntu! I'll be your downstream contact person regarding bugs!
<tedg> qense: I think that in both cases they enable things that we can't do now though.
<tedg> qense: Cool!
<qense> :P
<tedg> qense: I feel like we can't reject them because we don't have  good answer for those use cases.
<qense> I'll mark them as Wishlist then.
<tedg> qense: Thanks!
<qense> tedg: I'm subscribed to the bug reports for AppInd in Ubuntu and will try to keep them manageable. If there is anything you'd like me to do with them, or if you need something form them, please tell.
<qense> I could also write an Apport hook if that's necessary
<jcastro> tedg: you said you wanted bug help. *cough*
<tedg> qense: Great, thank you for helping out.  An apport hook would be cool, though, I'm not sure what we could collect.
<tedg> qense: Perhaps the ~/.cache/indicator-applet.log
<tedg> Hmm, we really should put logging in the service.
<qense> tedg: I'll have a look at a hook then
<qense> I call the day a night and am off
<qense> bye!
<jcastro> smithj: around?
<seb128> jcastro, if you want to build a list of issues, bug #526552 is one due to the appindicator change
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526552 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Music->Close menu item and Ctrl-W do nothing (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526552
<jcastro> seb128: ok I'm just going to compile them under the "indicator-application" tag
<jcastro> seb128: and then assign them to the person who did the patch
<jcastro> tedg: check this out: wrt. missing track details: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=606972#c8
<ubot4> Gnome bug 606972 in User Interface "Support for application-indicators/StatusNotifierIcon" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<seb128> jcastro, thanks
<tedg> jcastro: Yeah, I think that makes sense.  Just an insensitive item.
<jcastro> ok
<RAOF> Ah!  I think I may have found qense's gnome-do stack overflow.  It's a pity qense seems to be in the exact opposite time zone to me.
<Nafai> :(
<RAOF> I wonder if there's a bzr branch available...
<jcastro> Nafai: how's vino coming along?
<jcastro> smithj: around?
<Nafai> jcastro, Pretty well, found some issues (no bugs in outside stuff) in the way I did some things as I tested things.  So I'm going through and cleaning things up
<jcastro> cool
<seb128> Nafai, don't use fix commited if the fix is not commited yet
<seb128> nobody is going to review it though
<seb128> ie bug #497856
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497856 in gnome-bluetooth (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Support application indicator (affects: 2)" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497856
<seb128> though -> otherwise
<Nafai> Sorry, just following what I was told
<Nafai> So, don't change status, just assign to canonical-desktop-team after the patch is attached?
<seb128> jcastro, ^ is that you who adviced that?
<seb128> Nafai, we use triaged or in progress usually
<seb128> those for work being done
<jcastro> I thought we just assigned it to canonical-desktop-team?
<Nafai> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopExperienceTeam/ApplicationIndicators/ContractorWorkflow <- See #3
<seb128> the fix commited status is used when fix is commit upstream or to the ubuntu vcs
 * Nafai nods
<seb128> Nafai, ok, I'm not blaming you in any case don't worry
<Nafai> thanks ;)
<seb128> but it will lead people to think the change has been reviewed and commited
<seb128> and nobody will look at those again
<jcastro> seb128: we can change it to what is right
<Nafai> makes sense
<seb128> jcastro, you can use in progress rather
<jcastro> ok fixing
<seb128> jcastro, thanks
<jcastro> fixed
<seb128> bug #524308
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 524308 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Application Indicator doesn't process menu changes (e.g. checkboxes) (affects: 5) (dups: 2)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524308
<seb128> is that being worked?
<jcastro> that is the one you uploaded today, that should be fixed committed
<seb128> hum
<seb128> dx could do a better work at triaging ;-)
<jcastro> seb128: qense just adopted indicator-application so he's going to be helping them with that
<seb128> excellent
<Nafai> qense rocks
<jcastro> indeed
<smithj> jcastro: am now
<smithj> just read your message
<smithj> i haven't started on gnome-1-polkit yet, so if jan isn't busy you might want to reassign
<jcastro> smithj: ok, when can g-d-u be ready?
<seb128> jcastro, bug #526747
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526747 in indicator-applet (Ubuntu) "battery applet popup is empty (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526747
<seb128> jcastro, you might want to assign that one too
<smithj> jcastro: i'll work on it today. probably today or tomorrow
<jcastro> seb128: done
<seb128> jcastro, thanks
<smithj> i didn't get a chance to work on it last night. i'm on call at my day job and we had an... incident :-/
<jcastro> smithj: ok please assign "canonical-desktop-team" to it as soon as it's done
<smithj> ok. not assigning to ken?
<smithj> kenvandine: you slacker
<jcastro> nope, just the team
<seb128> lol
#ayatana 2010-02-24
<Nafai> Getting closer to with vino....
<Nafai> bbiab, getting dinner
<Nafai> Yay for added complexity
<Nafai> Gotta change some things around -- it was easier with GtkStatusIcon, you could hook up to the activate event and build the menu on the fly
<qense> MacSlow: Could you take a look at this merge request: <https://code.launchpad.net/~qense/notify-osd/fix-465801/+merge/14265>? You accepted it a while ago, but probably forgot to do the actual merging while I was being asked to sign the Canonical Contributors Agreement.
<MacSlow> qense, did you sign that?
<qense> yes
<qense> MacSlow: I already contributed a few lines to some other projects that require it as well
<MacSlow> qense, I currently can't verify with dbarth as he's not online... but will merge it in as soon as I can get hold of him
<qense> MacSlow: thanks!
<MacSlow> np
<qense> maybe there should come a team for people who have signed so it's easier to verify
<qense> bratsche: Sorry to bother you, but could you take a quick look at bug #526620? It's blocking my work on Banshee. I wouldn't mind trying to solve the bug myself, I just need someone with more experience to tell me what could cause this and if it matters that all signal names and variables use a underscore, whereas the variables in the header, .e.g. APP_INDICATOR_SIGNAL_CONNECTION_CHANGED, use a hyphen, e.g. "connection-changed".
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526620 in indicator-application "ApplicationIndicator signal names not set in C#/Mono bindings (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526620
<qense> (afk)
<C10uD> hello, i'm trying latest lucid iso and seems like python bindings for libappindicator are still "broken"
<C10uD> i correctly managed to update the menu in the indicator calling set_menu everytime i add/remove items
<C10uD> but still, i cannot set the icon-theme-path property
<C10uD> it's complaining i must set it in the constructor, even if it's not the case since there's no such argument
<qense> (back)
<qense> C10uD: Have you tried passing the path as the fourth argument to the constructor?
<C10uD> maximum 3 arguments allowed
<qense> C10uD: then I'd search for a bug report describing the issue and if you cannot find one, report it.
<C10uD> qense, there's a similar bug, triaged by you..
<qense> C10uD: ok, then please add your information to the report.
<C10uD> basically that was the exact thing i needed, but here i was told to use icon-theme-path instead
<C10uD> you already answered as "won't do it"
<qense> C10uD: Ah, that bug report. I would file a separate bug for the Python bindings.
<C10uD> ok, here's the bug
<C10uD> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-application/+bug/527061
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527061 in indicator-application "python bindings for libappindicator don't allow to change icon-theme-path (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New]
<qense> C10uD: thank you!
<C10uD> thank you if you fix it, i'm waiting for getting that fixed so i can release emesene with appindicator support :p
<jcastro> qense: when ted get's on let's bug him on lp #527061
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527061 in indicator-application "python bindings for libappindicator don't allow to change icon-theme-path (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527061
<nigelb> qense: you around?
<jcastro> qense: also, seb is starting to see bugs come in on apps that have been patched, I have been tagging them and then just assign them to the person who ported the app
<qense> nigelb: yes I am
<qense> jcastro: What tag are you using?
<nigelb> qense: need a little bit of hand with python
<jcastro> qense: indicator-application still
<qense> nigelb: Ask whatever you want
<qense> jcastro: ok
<qense> btw, tedg is already here
<qense> tedg: could you take a look at bug #527061?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527061 in indicator-application "python bindings for libappindicator don't allow to change icon-theme-path (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527061
<jcastro> according to my calculations he should be on a call right now
<qense> ah
<qense> I didn't know that
<nigelb> qense: take a look at the masking code.  I'm not sure how to do it.  http://pastebin.com/XTrQLPGD
<tedg> qense: Yeah, I can look after my call.  But for Python stuff kenvandine is probably going to be mroe helpful.
<qense> tedg: ok, thanks anyway!
<seb128> hey tedg jcastro
<seb128> jcastro, tedg: the checkbox not updating in appindicators menus issue is supposed to be fixed in lucid?
<tedg> seb128: No, I haven't investigated what happened.
<seb128> ok
<qense> I'm trying to figure bug #527061 out atm, in case some of you had some spare time and wanted to do this bug/
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527061 in indicator-application "python bindings for libappindicator don't allow to change icon-theme-path (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527061
<qense> ahem, wrong bug
<qense> bug #527082
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527082 in indicator-application "CONNECTION_CHANGED signal (connection-changed) is never emitted (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527082
<qense> afk, nigelb: I'll get back to you when I'm back
<seb128> jcastro, bug #526864
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526864 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "next/previous buttons are greyed out in indicator application menu (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526864
<seb128> jcastro, can you get that one assigned?
<jcastro> done
<seb128> thanks
<Nafai> Good morning
<seb128> hey Nafai
<Nafai> Hey seb128, how are you today?
<seb128> Nafai, good! you?
<Nafai> Pretty good
<qense> I can't solve the signal problem, moving on to one of the many other things on my ToDo list.
<jcastro> Nafai: how we feeling today?
<jcastro> Nafai: jpetersen busted out polkit-1-gnome so we're on the homestretch now!
<Nafai> Sweet
<Nafai> doing well, I'm just heading to my dr's appointment, be back in a couple
<jcastro> cool
<jcastro> good luck!
<Nafai> jcastro: Back, I've actually started feeling pretty bad, my kidney function is the worst it's been since my transplant, so I need to go rest for a while so I can have the energy to focus on pushing vino out
<jcastro> Nafai: no worries, hope you feel better
<Nafai> thanks
<kklimonda> have you guys collaborated with gnome folks on their usability hackfest?
<jcastro> kklimonda: it's hosted at the Canonical offices
<kklimonda> well, that was the answer I was hoping to get :)
<RAOF> Damn.  How did I miss qense *again*?
<kklimonda> he's like a ninja ;)
<Nafai> Ok, I'm back, feeling much better after that rest
<RAOF> qense: Hah!  Caught you :).
<qense> RAOF?
<RAOF> qense: Thanks for the gnome-do application-indicator work; I've spotted your problem.
<qense> RAOF: really! Great!
<qense> tell me!
<RAOF> Basically, you can't use other services is a service constructor.
<RAOF> I've pushed up a branch of Do that works, but doesn't have any compile-time switch.
<RAOF> lp:~raof/do/throwaway-app-indicator
<qense> throwaway?
<RAOF> It's a throwaway branch; it will only work with app-indicators.
<qense> ah
<RAOF> It just shows working app indicator code.  To do that quickly, I got rid of the GtkStatusIcon code.
<qense> The main change is the use of IconTheme.Default.HasIcon ?
<RAOF> Main change is moving the construction of the menu into Initialize, rather than the constructor.
<qense> ah
<qense> important
<RAOF> The constructor will be called before the service stack is fully available.
<qense> ok, that explains a lot :)
<RAOF> Which is why you were seeing a stack overflow :)
<qense> RAOF: Thank you very much for helping me with this!
<RAOF> No problem.
<RAOF> How's Banshee going?
<qense> Banshee's going fine, but I'm stuck implementing a proper fall-back implementation for it since the signals don't work properly in the Mono bindings.
<qense> that is, they don't work at all
<qense> but there is a working patch attached to bug #518171
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 518171 in banshee (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Support Application Indicators (affects: 2)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518171
 * RAOF should probably do some libappinidcator CLI policy gardening.  At some point.
<qense> RAOF: I didn't add a menu item to the tray context menu for summoning Do. Do you think that's necessary now you can't summon it by clicking on the icon?
<RAOF> Possibly.
<RAOF> To be honest, I don't use the notification icon, and I don't think it's terribly useful.
<qense> neither do I
<RAOF> I think it's really a (poor) work-around for a number of other problems.
<qense> I'll add a SummonMenuItem in case someone's keybindings stopped working.
<qense> top or bottom of the menu?
<RAOF> Top; it's the most important action you could take?
<qense> agreed
<RAOF> I'd love to get some design feedback on Do at some point, actually.  There's a really sharp learning curve at the very start which it seems a number of users never climb.
<qense> Maybe some overlay with shortcuts and large arrows at the first run would help.
<RAOF> A first-run tutorial has been partially implemented, yeah.
<qense> good
<jcastro> qense: banshee is releasing today. I think you should try to get that patch polished asap before it's too late
<jcastro> qense: I am guessing the next point release will be the last chance
<qense> jcastro: I'm working on it, but I was stuck today and had enough of it. :P Now I'm polishing the GNOME Do patch after RAOF kindly pointed me at what I was doing wrong.
<qense> which made me happy again
<jcastro> awesome
<jcastro> qense: have you asked abock or gabaug to look at it yet?
<qense> jcastro: gabaug already reviewed the patch upstream and he came with a few points.
<qense> I'm now working on getting a proper fallback implementation, but the signals don't work in Mono, so that needs to be solved first.
<jcastro> awesome, thanks for working with them up there
<jcastro> qense: they're good people, glad you're working with them
<qense> they're very helpful indeed
<qense> It's also out of self interest I'm working on this. I'm using Banshee myself and I want the applications I use to behave properly. ;)
<qense> jcastro: I'll finish the GNOME Do work and then I'm off for today. I hope to fix Banshee tomorrow, but I can't promise anything, it depends on how nice libappindicator-cil decides to be.
<jcastro> qense: I don't mean to come off like I am pressuring you
<jcastro> just pointing to the clock. :D
<jcastro> I appreciate all you've done for this project so far!
<qense> I don't feel like being pressured. :)
<qense> thank you! 
<Nafai> Given a GtkMenu object, can I remove a MenuItem from it, or do I have to rebuild the menu from scratch?
<lamalex> jcastro: qense: one of you should have approached one of the do crew, we'd have happily updated Do for libappindicator-cil
<qense> lamalex: I'm working on it right now. Everything's going great and it's almost ready. Apart from the fact that it currently kills the X server... I must have done something wrong.
<lamalex> haha
<jcastro> lamalex: I didn't know he was looking into Do until just now.
<lamalex> that's a pretty intense bug
<jcastro> hah, awesome
<lamalex> jcastro: I'm blaming you anyway
<lamalex> :P
<qense> It was working until I added an extra menu item for summoning Do
<jcastro> lamalex: YEAH!
<RAOF> qense: Ah, yeah.  That's likely to run into interesting issues.
<RAOF> Now that I think of it...
<RAOF> Because we take a keyboard & pointer grab, and do it on the GTK thread, and this can make things... difficult.
<qense> I've connected the Summon Do menu item to the OnActivated function, which doesn't do much more than call "Services.Windowing.SummonMainWindow ();". Could that be related to the issue?
<qense> be the cause of*
<lamalex> there should be a dbus call you can make to summon
<qense> I'll look into that then
<lamalex> org.gnome.Do.Controller.Summon()
<lamalex> that should do all of the necessary pointer grabbing and so on
<qense> ok, thanks
<RAOF> lamalex: But this is in Do's process, in Do.Platform.Linux; it should be easier to actually summon from code, right?
<lamalex> oh, right
<RAOF> qense: It can be a bit narky if you haven't already dismissed the menu.  I'd make sure that you explicitly dismiss the menu before trying to summon.
<lamalex> I mean, does that need to be in the menu at all?
<lamalex> there's the important question
<RAOF> It's going for feature-completeness as compared to the current notification icon; currently, clicking on the notification icon summons Do.
<qense> <qense> RAOF: I didn't add a menu item to the tray context menu for summoning Do. Do you think that's necessary now you can't summon it by clicking on the icon?
<qense> <RAOF> Possibly.
<qense>  To be honest, I don't use the notification icon, and I don't think it's terribly useful.
<lamalex> maybe we should just ditch the whole notification icon
<qense> that's also an option :)
<lamalex> all it's got that is useful is the donate link
<lamalex> and I'll just put that into the dutorial :P
<lamalex> that you can make a donation by searching for "donate"
<RAOF> I'd be down with that.  I hope to make it more useful in Do 1.0, but for the moment it's really a “Do hasn't crashed!  Yay!” button.
<lamalex> yah
<lamalex> we mostly had it to use for notification positioning in the pre-notify osd days
<lamalex> and it's lingered around
<RAOF> We still want to support non-notify OSD, so at least having the pre-notify notification icon might be worthwhile.
<qense> you can't position on the appind icon
<RAOF> Yeah, but people with the app-ind probably have notify-osd, which you can't position *anyway*.
<lamalex> right
<qense> Just leave it in and disable it by default?
<RAOF> I was thinking of leaving “you're using a notification-daemon that supports positioning?  Great, we'll pop up a status icon and position the notification against it” code in there.
<RAOF> And removing the “display notification icon” option in preferences.
<lamalex> I was about to suggest the same
<lamalex> +1 from me
<qense> so no appindicator support for Do?
<lamalex> well, none of this will be ready for lucid
<lamalex> so if you want to patch ubuntu's, fine by me
<lamalex> but I don't think it'll make it into upstream
<lamalex> since we're ditching the notification icon anyway
<qense> ok
<RAOF> I'll keep that throwaway branch around, though, because my perfect Do includes a use for app-indicators.
<jcastro> +1 for throwing away the icon anyway
<qense> Suggestion: generate a patch from ROAF's branch since that doesn't include all kind of autotools stuff Ubuntu doesn't need anyway and use that for Lucid, dumping the icon in a later release of Do?
<RAOF> qense: That would work.
<qense> jcastro, lamalex?
<lamalex> huh?
<lamalex> i'm a nihilist dude, I don't care
<qense> ok
<lamalex> RAOF: what branch is this/
<jcastro> qense: whatever they say. :D
<RAOF> lamalex: lp:~raof/do/throwaway-app-indicators
<lamalex> ah
<RAOF> lamalex: I hope you're an *awesome* nihilist like in The Big Labowski.
<qense> RAOF: I'll generate a patch tomorrow and submit it to the Ubuntu bug report and close the upstream GNOME Do task as Won't Fix. Is that OK with you?
<RAOF> qense: Yes.  Thanks for your work!
<qense> I'm happy to be able to contribute my share
<qense> now, off to bed1
<qense> !
<qense> bye
#ayatana 2010-02-25
<jcastro> Nafai: around?
<Nafai> Yes
<jcastro> Nafai: are you on a laptop?
<Nafai> Yes, Lenovo T-61p
<jcastro> Nafai: does your power-manager dropdown work?
<jcastro> I get a blank menu
<Nafai> Let me see
<jcastro> er, no menu at all I mean, just blank
<Nafai> I get a menu just fine
<Nafai> Though if it is a recent update, I haven't restarted things for a day or so
<jcastro> when was the last time you logged out?
<jcastro> ah ok
<Nafai> Yeah, looks like a little over a day
<Nafai> Am I running the old version?
<jcastro> well, sometimes logging in and out makes a difference
<jcastro> at your next natural break can you check?
<Nafai> Sure thing
<jcastro> we're frozen until like tomorrow night anyway
<jcastro> so it's not a rush
<Nafai> ok :)
<Nafai> jcastro: Just logged out and back in -- same behavior you describe
<jcastro> woo I will file a bug
<Nafai> yay
<jcastro> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/526747
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526747 in gnome-power-manager (Ubuntu) "battery applet popup is empty (affects: 3)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<jcastro> Nafai: I even triaged it ....
 * jcastro 's brain is broken
<Nafai> Pretty weird connecting to my desktop vino server from my phone :)
<Nafai> Ok, the main GtkStatusIcon has been ported and fully tested for Vino
<Nafai> But there is this other that I have code for but I have to figure out when it is shown :)
<hyperair> who maintains notify-osd these days? there are several branches with merge proposals but have not been touched for months!
<Nafai> w00t, finally
<hyperair> can someone running lucid tell me if notify-osd still sucks with fractional font sizes?
<nigelb> hyperair: you may have better luck in ubuntu+1 ;)
<hyperair> meh.
<hyperair> i've got a patch lying around to solve my issue
<hyperair> but i'd be very concerned if it's still not fixed in lucid, since the patch was committed to some bzr branch somewhere
<hyperair> hmm seems it's fixed
<hyperair> oh well
<hyperair> looks like it isn't as unmaintained as code.launchpad.net implies
<qense> GNOME Do merge request sent!
<vish> qense: why is gnome-do using the app-indicators?
<qense> vish: because it's got an icon
<vish> ;p
<qense> vish: the icon is going to be dumped in a short period of time, but that isn't in time for Lucid
<qense> so I wrote a temporary patch for those that really want to use the icon
<qense> plus: now the tray icon is using the monochrome icon, which is already provided by the humanity icon theme
<vish> qense: the icon is already included in humanity gnome-do-panel
<vish> heh ;)
<qense> but it wasn't used for the tray icon yet
<vish> qense: yeah , i just added some icons i had time to do :)  but named them as -panel for the app to use it or not :)
<vish> hmm , i dont think i included a 16px one
<qense> vish: the icon name is "gnome-do-symbolic"
<vish> yeah ,the old name ;)  
<vish> qense: gnome-do-panel is what i have in humanity ? are you sure it is -symbolic?   that was the old name i had it renamed before release
<qense> it is gnome-do-symbolic, I copied the line of code myself!
<C10uD> hello, i added a diff to #527061 ..not sure of the result since i can't get the thing to install correctly here, anyone willing to try?
<vish> qense: i meant in humanity ? ;)
<qense> vish: I can't find any other icon that gnome-do-panel indeed
<qense> but it did work
<vish> yay
<qense> strange
<qense> is there some kind of redirect?
<vish> probably , tedg might know
<qense> vish: does appind add the suffix -panel to icon names?
<qense> in that case I think I know how it works.
<qense> gnome-do-symbolic doesn't exist so it passes gnome-do and then the applet checks for gnome-do-panel, which -- thanks to you -- does exist
<qense> kenvandine: Could you review the patch attached to bug #527061 once you've got some spare minutes?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527061 in indicator-application "python bindings for libappindicator don't allow to change icon-theme-path (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527061
<vish> qense: do you have a screenshot of the gnome-do icon in action?
<qense> vish: I'll take one right now.
 * vish wants to see if there is a need for a 16px icon ;p
<qense> vish: https://people.ubuntu.com/~qense/gnome-do-icon.png
<qense> lunch time now, afk!
<vish> anyone able to view qense 's ^ link?
<qense> vish: try http://people.ubuntu.com/~qense/gnome-do-icon.png
<vish> ah got it , had to use http
<qense> my bad!
<vish> qense: ;)
<qense> grmbl
<qense> GAPI won't work correctly for the signals/events of libappind
<jcastro> jpetersen: you got the rhythmbox "next/prev" broken and power-manager empty menu right?
<jcastro> jpetersen: bugs I mean, I assigned them yesterday, just making sure they're not landing in a spam bucket, heh
<seb128> jcastro, he closed the rhythmbox one already saying it's a libdbusmenu issue fixed
<qense> me?
<seb128> tedg, ^ you confirm the checkbox, item update thing is fixed today?
<jcastro> seb128: ah cool
<seb128> qense, what?
<tedg> seb128: Yes.  Confirmed.
<seb128> tedg, thanks
<seb128> tedg, new tarballs coming today right?
<jpetersen> jcastro, Yes I got them
<tedg> We need to release it, but it's fixed in trunk
<tedg> seb128: Yeah, need to fix another issue, but yes.
<qense> seb128: I've been triaging some of the related/duplicate bugs of that issue.
<qense> tedg: If https://code.launchpad.net/~qense/indicator-application/fix-526620/+merge/20130 would be included in the release I'd be very happy.
<qense> Although it's still useless for banshee since connection-changed is never emitted
<tedg> qense: Cool, will do.
<qense> thanks!
 * tedg was wondering why he missed it, then realized it was 12 min ago :)
<qense> :)
<jcastro> jpetersen: oh nice, I totally missed that you fixed g-p-m before poking you. 
<qense> tedg: I'm working on getting the library to emit the connection-changed signal, which according to the documentation is emitted when "we connect to a watcher or when it drops away". Should the signal we emitted on initialisation and dispose as well?
<qense> I've chosen for emitting it near/at the end of register_service_cb() and watcher_proxy_destroyed()
<tedg> qense: I don't think on init, as you can generally assume that then it wouldn't be connected.  But I think so on dispose, if it was connected previously.
<qense> tedg: but what if you use it for falling back? In that case you would launch the fallback mechanism when shutting down as well.
<qense> Or is it advised to disconnect the signals before disposing?
<tedg> qense: If you want a signal for fallback you should just override the fallback/unfallback functions with something that emits a signal.  That'd probably be more reliable.
<qense> ok
<qense> tedg: thanks! I'll have a merge request ready soon if it doesn't turn out to be buggy.
<jpetersen> I linked a branch with a fix to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/526552
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 526552 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "Music->Close menu item and Ctrl-W do nothing (affects: 1)" [Medium,Triaged]
<seb128> jpetersen, thanks
<qense> tedg: If we don't want connection-changed to be emitted after the first connection we'd have to create a firstconnection bool to check that, otherwise it's undoable. Do you think that's worth it?
<tedg> qense: ?  I think as long as it defaults to "disconnected" it should emit everytime that changes.  So on the first connection it'd emit, just not on init.
<qense> I'm now sending it from app_indicator_dispose(), the end of check_connect() -- when we've just established a new connection -- and watcher_proxy_destroyed()
<qense> tedg: Is that fine with you?
<tedg> qense: Sounds like it on IRC.   I'll double check the patch ;)
<qense> tedg: good, I'll set you as the merge request reviewer.
<qense> btw, it's impossible to override the Fallback and Unfallback methods in C# since you have to create a new class with AppIndicator as base. However, you cannot override the constructor, so you're doomed.
<qense> That's why I'm using the connection-changed signals.
<kklimonda> is indicator-sound going to support using mouse wheel on the icon to change volume level?
<tedg> kklimonda: Working on it.  Tricky issues with levels of abstraction...
<seb128> kklimonda, no
<seb128> oh, ignore me then
<tedg> kklimonda: I think the final answer is maybe, depending on who you like more :)
<kklimonda> damn, a tough choice :)
<seb128> tedg, I though those were menus and would not do non standard things like tooltips or action in middle click
<tedg> seb128: Yes.  Apparently volume on scroll wheel was considered important enough to allow :)  I think the reason we got mpt to agree to it is that there was no way anyone could actually physically see it, or know that exists, so it would be exclusively a power user feature.
<tedg> seb128: Personally, I'd like to see scroll wheel on all app indicators as well.
<tedg> seb128: For the same reasons.
<tedg> seb128: But I didn't push for it in Lucid as I figured I had enough to do :)
<seb128> hehe
<Nafai> jcastro: Is my plan for today the appropriate priorities?
<jcastro> Nafai: yep!
<Nafai> Cool, I should finish both of those things today!
<jcastro> Nafai: I think once freeze is lifted and the stuff lands tomorrowish you'll get bugs filed.
<Nafai> Yeah, I imagine so
<Nafai> bbiab, grabbing lunch
<Nafai> back
<gabaug> guys, please tell me the indentation here: http://www.lottanzb.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/indicator.png is a bug, and that the images and checkboxes are intended to be lined up/left-aligned
<gabaug> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CustomStatusMenuDesignGuidelines makes it sound like the only thing wrong w/ that last sshot is that "Show RB" and "Quit" are in the same group - but the problem (IMO) is that the indentation of GtkImageMenuItems is out of whack
<qense> gabaug: I'm afraid it is something we're aware of but can't fix at the moment.
<qense> gabaug: it's because some menu items have both checkboxes and images and we have to be able to show both.
<gabaug> qense: ok - it's considered a bug, though?
<qense> gabaug: I'm not sure, I would consider it a bug, but maybe it's not.
<gabaug> qense: really?  Gtk doesn't support that - why would you try?
<qense> apparently some applications do really need it
<qense> strangely
<gabaug> qense: which?
<qense> gabaug: If I'd know I'd let you know. :S
<qense> tedg: Thank you for and congratulations with AppInd 0.0.14! A nice number of bugs crushed now.
<tedg> qense: Thanks for you patches!  Yeah, I'm excited about the release.  No more bugs :)
<tedg> gabaug: QT allows it, so QT apps use it.
<qense> tedg: unfortunately I've found yet another one in the Mono bindings. :)
<qense> I'm looking into it right now
<gabaug> tedg: maybe optimize it so if the menu doesn't include any such items (eg all Gtk+ apps), then indentation is in the Gtk+ style?
<tedg> gabaug: Then if someone added a new menu item everything would shift.
<gabaug> tedg: if they added a new one w/ check+img?
<tedg> gabaug: Yes
<gabaug> tedg: OK - I think it's atrocious looking for Gtk+ apps, but I'll leave it there, obviously your decision
<qense> kenvandine: Did you write the initial Mono bindings for AppInd?
<jcastro> qense: I think it was DBO
<qense> jcastro: ok, thanks
<qense> he isn't here though
<seb128> jcastro, bug #497021 should be transparent no?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497021 in rhythmbox (Ubuntu) "provide a fallback for lack of application indicator support (affects: 3) (dups: 1)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/497021
<seb128> jcastro, the appindicator stack fallbacks to notification icon
<jcastro> seb128: I don't know if it is or not, and I just tried it and it wasn't.
<jcastro> seb128: does it fallback for you?
<seb128> weird
<seb128> jcastro, if indicator-application-service is not running yes
<seb128> you might have to stop the service if you just removed the applet
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> I was just removing the applet
<jcastro> seb128: aha! It does the right thing. I will resolve the bug
<seb128> jcastro, thanks
<jcastro> I didn't think about the -service bit
<seb128> jcastro, I though so, easy mistake ;-)
<jcastro> seb128: ok that was cool, when I added the applet back rhythmbox just moved over there.
<seb128> jcastro, kudos to ted
<qense> we do have a fresh bug 528088
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 528088 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "Transmission applet does not show when there are no indicator applet (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528088
<C10uD> ow, you didn't check bug 527061 before releasing .14 
<C10uD> :|
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 527061 in indicator-application "python bindings for libappindicator don't allow to change icon-theme-path (affects: 2)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527061
<qense> C10uD: I'd try a merge request, that's easier to review.
<C10uD> qense, i don't know if that works, but for those that know what they're doing, it's an easy task i think 
<C10uD> anyway, gotta go, i hope someone will take a look
<C10uD> see ya
<qense> bye
#ayatana 2010-02-26
<Nafai> Good morning!
<seb128> hi Nafai
<Nafai> Hey seb128, how's it?
<seb128> good!
<seb128> you?
<Nafai> pretty good, finally getting back to my normal morning routine, had a hard time getting up there for a while :)
<jcastro> Nafai: it's nice to see the bluetooth icon in the right place!
<Nafai> Yay!
<jcastro> mpt: on the staggered icons and whatnot, for example the bluetooth one looks just plain odd
<jcastro> should we just remove the icons from the menu?
<jcastro> and like, on g-p-m having the battery icon in the menu doesn't make sense either
<mpt> jcastro, screenshot? I don't have a bluetooth card
<seb128> jcastro, I think it's a ted bug?
<seb128> jcastro, the appindicator menus don't respect the show_icon flag correctly
<seb128> or always display those for stock items or something
<seb128> like rhythmbox next, previous, exit
<seb128> the preferences one is probably similar
<jcastro> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/weird-bt.png
<jcastro> yeah
<Nafai> That's what I've seen
<jcastro> I just think they look unprofessional
<mpt> jcastro, yeah, neither of those icons should be there
<jcastro> ok
<Nafai> Is there something  I need to do in the code?
<Nafai> Or is this a library issue?
<seb128> I think it's a lib issue
<seb128> check with ted when he's there
<Nafai> ok
<jcastro> Nafai: if it's relatively easy I think we should do it
<jcastro> I mean, that arrow(!) is just dumb
<Nafai> Yeah
<jcastro> "Send files to device, and here's an arrow pointing to some whitespace."
<jcastro> mpt: I assume you feel the same way about the extra battery icon in g-p-m?
<mpt> jcastro, oh, was g-p-m ported?
<mpt> I thought that was an incomplete implementation of the power menu...
<jcastro> no, we don't have a power menu
<mpt> bbiab (30 min), in a user testing session right now
<seb128> mpt, I told you about that the other day but you probably missed the comment ;-)
<Nafai> jcastro: I'd have to do some special casing with some #ifdef's in the main bluetooth-applet code where the menus are built, but I could do it there
<seb128> what are you talking about?
<Nafai> removing the icons from the bluetooth application indicator
<Nafai> menus
<seb128> didn't we just say that having those is a lib bug?
<jcastro> seb128: ok so you are saying he can just turn icons off in one place?
<jcastro> also, there doesn't seem to be enough space after a checkbox
<seb128> well I say they are handled as any other menu icon
<seb128> they respect the don't show icon flag or should
<jcastro> Nafai: ok so for Vino pitti wants an upstream review, so I guess all you need to do there is attach it the gnome bug?
<jcastro> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=606419
<ubot4> Gnome bug 606419 in Java Client "Support for application-indicators/StatusNotifierIcon" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<jcastro> Nafai: that leaves brasero: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/brasero/+bug/497853
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 497853 in brasero (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 2 other projects) "Support application indicators (affects: 1)" [Wishlist,Fix committed]
<Nafai> Yup, I'm almost done with that one
<jcastro> I think we should have assigned that one to the desktop team?
<Nafai> That patch isn't final
<jcastro> I think we assigned that one when we were still just assigning them to ken
<jcastro> ok
<Nafai> Yeah, as soon as I get the final patch, I'll assign it to the team
<Nafai> And I need to pass the gnome-bt patch upstream today as well
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> do you think we can get both done today?
<Nafai> Yeah, definitely
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> tedg: got time to talk about this icon staggering bits in the app indicators?
<tedg> jcastro: Sure, not too much to talk about.
<jcastro> so like check this out: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5720/weird-bt.png
<jcastro> can't we just shut off all the icons?
<tedg> jcastro: Sure, that's in the gnome-bt patch though.
<Nafai> What do I need to do there?
<tedg> Nafai: Just remove the icons from the menu items.
<Nafai> So currently, some of them are set via properties in a .ui file.  Should I just set the icon-name property at runtime to "" ?
<jcastro> tedg: also, is it me or is there not enough space between the checkbox and the text?
<Nafai> jcastro: I'll add that to my list for today too :)
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> jpetersen: I think we should remove the extra battery icon from the g-p-m dropdown too
<jpetersen> jcastro, yes ok
<jcastro> tedg: when the icons get removed the text looks properly justified right?
<tedg> Nafai: Yes, just remove the property.  No need to set it to "".
<tedg> jcastro: Yes.
<jcastro> tedg: dumb question - why not just have the thing not draw icons?
<jcastro> I mean, I know it's one of the supported things
<jcastro> but gnome is removing icons from menus anyway ...
<tedg> jcastro: No, they're not.  They're only using them in specific cases.  And we need to support those cases.
<jcastro> ok
<tedg> jcastro: Look at something like the Me Menu.  The status icons look really nice there :)
<jcastro> I am not worries about the me-menu, I know that will look good
<jcastro> I am concerned for a 3rd party developer who doesn't know the nuances and gets stagger-city
<Nafai>  perhaps a parameter to app_indicator_new of whether or not to use icons?
<tedg> jcastro: In my experience, limiting it will not produce better applications.  Teaching is all that will produce better applications.
<jcastro> fair enough
<tedg> jcastro: You should blog about it.  We've already got the academic explanation from mpt, perhaps something from someone who only cares about staggered menus looking bad would explain it to a different set of people in a way that they'd understand.
<jcastro> tedg: good idea. Can we have a quick call after lunch? I need you to explain the whole thing to me so I can understand it better
<jcastro> we'll go over some talking points, etc. ?
<tedg> jcastro: Uhm, okay.  I'm running around Dallas today.  Are you busy now?
<mpt> jcastro I could talk with you about that if ted's busy
<jcastro> if we could talk now that would work for me
<tedg> davidbarth: Are you using your conference line?  Could jcastro, mpt and I use it if not?
<mpt> jcastro, unfortunately I'm tied up in the hackfest sum-up for the next half hour or so
<jcastro> ok I'll bother ted
<tedg> mpt: In 50 minutes?  Half past the hour?
<mpt> tedg, 20% probability
<tedg> mpt: Haven't you guys talked enough? ;)
<mpt> tedg, we're going to be subjected to a presentation of this stuff: http://blogs.gnome.org/seth/2010/02/26/let-the-wild-rumpus-begin/
<tedg> mpt: Ah, nice.  I think users believe they needed more "poopers" in their computer.
 * tedg has always thought we had too few
<artir> mpt: were you at the UX meeting?
<mpt> artir, yes, it's winding up now
<artir> the planned design changes to the desktop are covered by the post or there are even more?
<artir> because he promised yesterday that the design would be awesome^cool and what he posted today isn't that great
<sanderqd> artir: i think this is still 'only' one proposal, inspired by the problems discussed (but i wasn't there)
<artir> I'll wait for more summaries to be posted
<artir> because he was really really excited about the designs shown there
<artir> GNOME team's ideas to improve window management and desktop control "may amount to a bigger improvement in deep interactions with the UI than any desktop OS in the last decade can boast."
<artir> he claimed THAT
<artir> and i went O_O what can be that great?
<sanderqd> isn't that related to the current gnome-shell design? that has some new interaction stuff
<artir> yep
<artir> gshell is nice
<artir> it still need polish but it works
<Nafai> jcastro: Just to verify, priorities for today: fixing icons on gnome-bt, pushing it upstream for review, pushing vino patch upstream for review, finishing brasero patch and attaching to launchpad bug, and last, finishing with rodrigo's requested changes for gnome control center and pushing to github
<jcastro> Nafai: vino, brasero, gnome-bt, gnome-cc in that order
<jcastro> the last 2 are already in the distro so the icon thing is just a fix
<jcastro> I am more concerned about getting the first 2 in the distro
<jcastro> mpt: ok so Ted just explained to me a bunch of stuff, however we should talk today when you're done with the UX sprint so that I am clear on how we want to communicate these parts.
<jcastro> jpetersen: should I file a bug about removing that battery icon or are you just going to TODO it?
<jpetersen> jcastro, you can file a bug so I have something to attach the patch too :)
<jcastro> ah, good idea
<Nafai> jcastro: cool, thanks
<jcastro> Nafai: I'll file a bt bug too
<davidbarth> tedg: i'm done with the call, you can use it sure
<tedg> davidbarth: Ah, cool.  I just called jcastro already.  We're good.  Thanks!
<jcastro> tedg: we wanted the quit icon gone from RB too right?
<tedg> jcastro: yes.
<jpetersen> jcastro, what is with the previous/next icons in rhythmbox?
<jcastro> keep those
<jcastro> jpetersen: when I talk to mpt later I'll find out what to do about those, but that will likely be past end-of-day for you
<jpetersen> jcastro, ok :)
<mpt> jcastro, I really think it's not a good situation that we have gnome-power-manager ported, without tooltip, and the power menu not implemented
<mpt> jcastro, because the g-p-m tooltip is (was) the only thing that says the most important information, how many hours/minutes you have left
<jcastro> mpt: I don't really make the determination on what gets ported or not
<jcastro> mpt: I don't know who makes that decision
<mpt> ok, I'll see if I can find out
<seb128> mpt, can we have this information in the menu as label?
<mpt> seb128, yep, that's what I specced for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerStatusMenu#Design
<seb128> mpt, should be easy to do
<jcastro> seb128: so just a label or all the "X (estimating)" entries?
<seb128> jcastro, I'm not a designer but I would say that should work
<jcastro> jpetersen: on that design page how much work would it be to implement the label things under "Items"?
<seb128> tedg, how come menus are empty if you don't gtk_show them now
<seb128> tedg, is that a bug on your side?
<jcastro> Nafai: how are they coming along?
<tedg> seb128: I don't think so... I think it's just that we're looking for visibility now.
<tedg> seb128: We need that, otherwise you gtk_widget_hide them.
<tedg> seb128: Though, I'd agree that hide by default sucks.  I don't like that in GTK.
<seb128> tedg, well it's different from notification area icon
<tedg> ?
<seb128> like the nautilus patch is minor change
<seb128> it worked
<tedg> Oh, because the menus are shown on click.
<seb128> and now the menu is empty
<seb128> I will need to add a gtk_show
<seb128> which is not that in the notification area code version
<tedg> Well, it is, you just don't see it as it's in popup.
<Nafai> jcastro: Not bad.
<Nafai> I saw the bug you assigned to me
<seb128> tedg, I think I'm trying to argue that you should do the show for us :p
<seb128> tedg, ie that default should be visible
<tedg> seb128: Hmm, I don't have an issue in theory.  But, I'm worried that it'd be different that "standard GTK" which worries me.
 * tedg is so worried he mentioned it twice to mess up his sentence...
<seb128> lol
<Nafai> jcastro: As far as the upstream vino bug goes, it needs to be changed to the "server" component
<seb128> tedg, ok, let me do the gtk_show change then, will be easier for now
<jcastro> ah, do you have perms to do that or should I?
<jpetersen> jcastro, the labels should not be too much work, the information is already present, just need to be formatted correctly
<Nafai> Yes, it doesn't seem like I have perms: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=606419
<ubot4> Gnome bug 606419 in Java Client "Support for application-indicators/StatusNotifierIcon" [Enhancement,Unconfirmed]
<magcius> hmm
<magcius> it looks like UNR EFL uses a Cairo backend for Evas, is that right?
<jpetersen> jcastro, I oculd do it on monday
<jcastro> mpt: seb128: what do you guys think? We could just add the labels
<seb128> jcastro, I'm not a designer but +1
<qense> hello everyone!
<jcastro> hi qense!
<jpetersen> jcastro, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerStatusMenu#Design shows the menu items with icons. Should we have icons or not?
<jcastro> jpetersen: let's see what mpt says.
<jcastro> jpetersen: I am not sure if we are supposed to modify g-p-m to look like this or if someone is supposed to write a new thing like we did for the sound and me menus
<jpetersen> jcastro, I do not see a reason why to not modify g-p-m
<jcastro> hmm, he's gone for the weekend.
<jcastro> jpetersen: on monday do the text labels and I guess we'll ask about the icons
<jcastro> "A total of 97 icons are needed, though 33 of these may be covered by only three distinct graphics (leaving a total of 67), and 60 others consist of 30 pairs that differ only in coloring.
<jpetersen> jcastro, it seems to be less work to adapt the design of the g-p-m application indicator than to write it from scratch
<jcastro> I am willing to bet that they don't have 97 icons.
<jcastro> (the art team)
<jpetersen> jcastro, ok
<jpetersen> sounds good
<Nafai> jcastro: Check out my text along with my patch on the gnome bug for vino and let me know what you think
<jcastro> Nafai: ok, let's see what Jonh says!
<jcastro> text looks good
<Nafai> :)
<Nafai> Thanks
<qense> I think I've almost sorted the Mono bindings for AppInd out, when they work properly it all depends on Banshee how quicly I can get a patch that is acceptable by upstream.
<jcastro> \o/
<Nafai> qense: YAY!
<qense> don't cheer too early! ;)
<qense> I had to learn GAPI first before I could find out what was wrong with the generation of the bindings, but thanks to the wonderful people in #mono and #monodev they now work better than ever. I wrote most of the code for Banshee already, but I threw away some of the old code that didn't work with the (somewhat) broken bindings but what is now the best approach.
<qense> it turned out that all my work on getting the signals to work wasn't necessary for Banshee after all
<jcastro> nice
<qense> I'm learning a lot here. :)
<jcastro> Nafai: ok so you're on brasero now right?
<Nafai> Yeah
<qense> Argh. The latest Banshee depends on Taglib 2.0.3.5, which isn't even shipped in Debian unstable yet.
<jpetersen> have a nice weekend :)
<jcastro> Nafai: hey are your rhythmbox next/prev dropdowns grayed out?
<jcastro> I thought we fixed that
<Nafai> Let me check
<Nafai> Yeah, they are grayed out
<seb128> jcastro, are you playing?
<seb128> jcastro, works there
<seb128> jcastro, did you restart your session today?
<seb128> jcastro, it has been fixed yesterday night
<Nafai> Yeah, I haven't restarted my session yet
<seb128> you can restart the service and applet too
<Nafai> lunch
<qense> tedg: I know what's bringing the Mono bindings into problems: the status and category are assigned using their nick and not their type value. Mono expects their value to be their type, but they aren't. That's what causing all the problems.
<qense> Why did you chose to use the nicks?
<qense> or, at least the category is doing that
<qense> the gobject property of the category
<qense> which is the most important thing for the Mono bindings
<qense> things like           enum_value = g_enum_get_value ((GEnumClass *) g_type_class_ref (APP_INDICATOR_TYPE_INDICATOR_CATEGORY), priv->category);
<qense>           g_value_set_string (value, enum_value->value_nick);
<qense> they're really annoying for the bindings, actually
<qense> ah, tedg isn't here
<qense> DBO: Did you write the initial Mono bindings for AppInd?
<DBO> qense, initially yeah
<DBO> have not had time to touch or update them since then
<DBO> kind of sad really
<qense> DBO: I'm working on getting them into shape right now and ran into a problem in the way the C libraryw as designed.
<qense> DBO: Did you read my rant above?
<DBO> no
<DBO> give me the short short version
<qense> ok :)
<qense> Everything would be working perfectly if they would have stored the status and the category as AppIndicatorStatus and AppIndicatorCategory, but they are stored as const gchar *, mostly generated from their nick.
<kklimonda> hmm.. can I set an IM status using me menu?
<kklimonda> or is it only for gwibber?
<qense> kklimonda: IM and Gwibber
<qense> and Ubuntu One
<qense> DBO: Rewriting it to let the library use the proper type would be the best, but I'm not sure if that's acceptable by them. I don't know the reason behind using a const gchar *
<kklimonda> qense: but does the text entry that is present in the me menu sets both IM status and gwibber one?
<qense> kklimonda: the text field is for sending something to your social services.
<qense> So, Gwibber
<kklimonda> then it is confusing as it's over the status icons :/
<DBO> qense, I'll talk to ted
<qense> DBO: my AppInd integration for Banshee is stalled by it :)
<qense> not that I want to put pressure on you...
<qense> DBO: thanks
<DBO> no its okay if you want to put pressure on me
<DBO> i would only be upset if you wanted to put undue pressure on me
<qense> I would say it is a bit due, Banshee 1.6.0 will be released on march 31th, but I would like to get it into 1.5.5, due at 10 March, so it can get some proper testing
<qense> DBO: Can you send custom types through DBus? That could be the reason since e.g. the nick string of the status is converted back to an AppIndicatorStatus type by the indicator-application service.
<DBO> you can send standard types and structs of standard types
<DBO> everything gets converted into and out of that
<qense> automatically?
<qense> DBO: I'll try to push a branch that works without those variables converted to strings.
#ayatana 2010-02-28
<Nafai> Anyone around that can answer a gtk question?  I'm trying to figure out the right call to unset the icon from a menu item
<tgpraveen12> qense: any idea when banshee will get app indicator?
<tgpraveen12> i mean a week/ month/ more?/
<qense> tgpraveen12: I'm planning to get it working before the 1.5.5 release at 10 March, but it all depends on bug #528097
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 528097 in indicator-application "ApplicationIndicator Constructor cannot be overriden in C# (affects: 1)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528097
<qense> I've submitted a non-working fix for that bug and asked ted yesterday to help me out, but I'm not sure if he's already read my mail since it's weekend and you can't reasonable expect people to work then. ;)
<tgpraveen12> qense: ok. will the app indicator also be included for banshee ppa?
<tgpraveen12> heh :-)
<vish> tgpraveen12: ppa is a hyperair question ;)
<tgpraveen12> then it seems unlikely. he doesnt like app indicators
<qense> tgpraveen12: I'm first trying to get a patch ready that is acceptable for upstream, then I'll write a patch for the Banshee version currently in Ubuntu. If the patch will be added to upstream trunk then it will appear in the branch automatically.
<qense> But you do have to pass an extra build flag for enabling it.
<qense> However, hyperair is willing to help, even though he's not very happy with AppInd indeed.
<tgpraveen12> nice. thx for the info
<qense> yw
<hyperair> qense: upstream requested an option to use the old notification area icon. if you can include that into banshee then by all means.
<qense> hyperair: I'm working on that, but I would also like the fallback to work properly -- including situations where the applet is removed from the tray -- and I can't build 1.5.4 on Ubuntu or Debian since taglib 2.0.3.5 is required, but only 2.0.3.4 is available.
<qense> the fallback is hold back by the bug mentioned above
<hyperair> qense: use the ppa. it has 2.0.3.6
<hyperair> oh wait
<hyperair> i didn't do lucid.
<qense> hyperair: If you could build it for Lucid as well I'd be most grateful.
<qense> hyperair: If you don't want any trace of AppInd you can always build Banshee without the --enable-appindicator flag. The patch I've provided earlier does automatically use it whenever the library is detected, but I'm changing that behaviour to default=no.
<hyperair> qense: well, it won't do for the PPA to deviate from the ubuntu archives too much
<hyperair> qense: i'd rather you just get that option up faster =p
<qense> hyperair: In case you wanted to do a private build. ;)
<hyperair> qense: and give me a moment, i'll get taglib-sharp up
<qense> great! thanks
<hyperair> actually wait a sec..
<hyperair> taglib-sharp's about to be synced.
<hyperair> needs an archive-admin's approval
<hyperair> why don't you dget the dsc and build it?
<qense> hyperair: really? I hadn't seen that yet. Thanks, I'll do that instead.
<hyperair> =)
<jcastro> qense: tomorrow I will get Ted to look at your bug
<jcastro> so we can do it the right way, get the fallback, etc.
<qense> jcastro: Thanks! I've already sent him a mail about a branch I pushed with a partial, library-destroying, bugfull fix and asked him to take a look at it.
<qense> It's just a bit work if you have to learn C#, GObject, Make, GAPI and expand your C knowledge at the same time. I had other things to do and was a bit stuck so gave up and asked for a review. ;)
<jcastro> I find that email followed up with poking in IRC is the best for ted.
<jcastro> he gets pulled from a bunch of directions so I just annoy him until he helps. :p
<qense> jcastro: banshee 1.5.5, the last beta, will be released at 10 March, I would like to have it done by then, but with your help I've got good hope it will succeed!
<jcastro> we should be fine!
 * jcastro uses banshee
<qense> watch out with MTP devices, Banshee just destroyed its music database when I tried to connect mine.
<lamalex> How do I submit a screenshot of a package to the ubuntu-software center?
<qense> lamalex: I think it was called screenshots.debian.org, or something similar
<lamalex> thanks
<lamalex> .net
#ayatana 2011-02-21
<tareth>  MindWarper, it's only dead on the weekends...
<MacSlow> hi everybody!
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<klattimer> anyone having trouble pushing branches today?
<klattimer> I'm getting a permission denied pushing to lp:~karl-qdh/ido/ido.extra-passthrough-api
<klattimer> seb128: it appears ido can only have branches created by people in the DX team (according to wgrant on #launchpad) but I need to push API additions so we can highlight days and show week numbers etc...
<klattimer> anything you can do?
<apw> has the semantics of the top left 'button' the one which gets you the unity bar back when auto-hidden, changed ?  if so what are they meant to be, as it seems to dissappear before i can get to it all the time
<apw> i seem to have to use the 'win' button to get it to stay solid nwo
<RAOF> apw: You need to throw the mouse all the way into the corner; once the launcher fully materialises it stays.
<aruiz> kenvandine, ping
<apw> RAOF, oh, ICK, changing semantics on people without telling them is mean
<apw> it just looks broken
<klattimer> aruiz: kenvandine usually doesn't appear until between 1 and 2pm
<klattimer> UK time
<aruiz> klattimer, cheers :-)
<klattimer> if you /msg him, he'll reply by the time the world's spun 65 degrees on it's axis ;)
<aruiz> nah, I'll wait
<didrocks> apw: it's written
<didrocks> apw: bug report, milestoned bugs and in package changelog
<didrocks> where else do you want it to be specified?
<didrocks> I've changed slightly the animation for next release to make it more obvious though
<didrocks> (in fade mode, start at 25% -> 75%, when hit 0x0 -> 1x1, final fade animation to 100%)
<janimo> Kaleo, does unity-2d depend on gnome menus/panels in any way? Does places use a menu that can be edited with alacarte?
<ogra> janimo, unity-2d uses the dash from unity-3d
<janimo> ogra, I think we are safe to remove some gnome bits from the netbook seed
<ogra> so if something like alacarte works for unity it will do the same for unity-2d
<ogra> happy to do so
<ogra> but lets to that after FF, we're all to busy with features, if we ship superfluous bits we can clean up later
<ogra> (i.e. i would call that a bug)
<kvalo> kamstrup: merge request for you: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/libconnman-technology-states/+merge/50622
<aruiz> tedg, hey hey, is g_object_unref (server) enough to stop the dbus service? or do I need to do something else?
<aruiz> tedg, wrt DbusmenuServer of course
<tedg> aruiz, That should be enough, though I don't know know if I've tested it under gdbus (it didn't work on dbus-glib)
<aruiz> seems like it doesn't work here
<tedg> aruiz, I wouldn't be completely surprised by that, but that's my fault if it doesn't work :)
<aruiz> tedg, :-)
<aruiz> tedg, okay, once the fix lands in the repos, give me a shout
<kenvandine> aruiz, klattimer: I am actually out today, holiday
<kenvandine> i might be back online in a couple hours, our running around today
<aruiz> kenvandine, if you are on holidays, you're not here, and if you're not here, you should not be here! :P
<kvalo> kamstrup: and a second one: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/libconnman-cellular-modes/+merge/50629
<kenvandine> aruiz, you sound like my wife :)
<kenvandine> speak of the devil...time to run :-D
<aruiz> kenvandine, she's prolly a lot prettier than me though
<kenvandine> aruiz, indeed :-D
<aruiz> leave already!
<aruiz> :-)
<kenvandine> aruiz, if you get another lo-menubar fix out... just email me and i'll merge it into the package
<kenvandine> later
<aruiz> kenvandine, sure, don't worry
<aruiz> :-)
<cando_> tedg, can you give a look to this mp for the MeMenu?? https://code.launchpad.net/~cando/indicator-me/emesene2_support/+merge/50178
<c10ud> cando_, can i query?
<tedg> cando_, I took a quick look and it looked okay, the person who you really need to harass is kenvandine, but he's on holiday today.
<cando_> tedg, thanks...i'll ping him tomorrow :)
#ayatana 2011-02-22
<MacSlow> hey everybody
<didrocks> good morning
<apw> didrocks, when its a usablity change where something i used to do (pass mouse vagely through the ubuntu logo in an arc to the menu) no longer works and i get a jerky fady appeary dissappeary behaviour, i am going to assume its a bug not a new functionality, and where the resolution is something i have no knowledge of (make sure i touch the top pixel) ... i think i'd have wanted to be shouted at, not have to check the changelog
<apw> as you could see from my report here, it looked more like a bug than a feature
<didrocks> apw: just to highlight that everything is documented in the changelog, so if you find something weird that isn't there and that's not a design decision, better to reduce the noise, please :)
<didrocks> I'm not sure why launchpad didn't propose the duplicate on search, that's the issue IMHO
<didrocks> as the keywords in it seems to be reasonable
<popey> didrocks: what package implements the global menu at the top of the screen in unity-world?
<didrocks> popey: the rendering is done by unity itself
<popey> didrocks: so if i wanted to look at the code I am currently running which implements global menu, a simple "apt-get source unity" would be fine?
<didrocks> popey: yeah, it should do it ;) look at appmenu-gtk as well for the "other side" of the implementation
<popey> thanks
 * vish remembers popey's session a while ago, where he said he has contributed to only one line of code to Ubuntu.. looks like that is gonna change soon because of focus-follow-mouse.. ;)
<popey> hah
 * apw idly wonders what focus-follow-mouse will do for me
<kvalo> kamstrup: thanks for the review! soon I can write a book about all your tips ;)
<kamstrup> kvalo: will I receieve accolades?
<kvalo> kamstrup: definitely :)
<didrocks> apw: on focus-follow-mouse: bug #674138
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 674138 in Unity ""Global" appmenu breaks sloppy focus" [Low,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674138
<apw> popey, so aer you actually working on fixing ffm ?  /me is a keen ffm proponent for all the same reasons you put in your bug
<dbarth> rodrigo_, apinheiro, njpatel: ping
<apinheiro> dbarth, pong
<dbarth> good morning
<dbarth> this is the weekly call reminder
<apinheiro> dbarth, well, it seems that rodrigo_ and njpatel are not available
<njpatel> dbarth, hi
<dbarth> rodrigo_, apinheiro, njpatel: calling you on skype when you're there
<dbarth> i'm just finishing another call atm
<njpatel> okay, logging on
<rodrigo_> dbarth, pong
<dbarth> ah cool
<dbarth> can you guys get started together and i'll join you in a minute
<rodrigo_> skype?
<dbarth> can you invite me?
<dbarth> rodrigo_: we're trying to reach you
<dbarth> apinheiro: same here
<rodrigo_> I'm available now
<apinheiro> Im here
<apinheiro> Im already connected
<dbarth> apinheiro: we can't reach you apparently
<apinheiro> to skype, but I didnt join any conference call
<apinheiro> hmmm
<apinheiro> igalia-corunha?
<ogra> didrocks, yo ... janimo has submitted a fix for the arm FTBFS to nux upstream, i guess someone needs to pull that in
<didrocks> ogra: yeah, I already pinged them, will be in next release if this can wait for 2 days :)
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> ok ... it breaks our image builds, but i guess we can wait another two days
<didrocks> ok, nice :)
<apinheiro> https://code.launchpad.net/~apinheiro/unity/Bug718910
<apinheiro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/722666
<dbarth> MacSlow: ping? can you see with apinheiro how this issue ^^ could be fixed
<dbarth> MacSlow: i'm with njpatel here and we agree this is an important priority; sorry for the potential priority inversion
<MacSlow> dbarth, ok
<apinheiro> MacSlow, ok thanks
<MacSlow> apinheiro, the fact that this is the case is that the thing visible isn't the one getting all the input-events
<MacSlow> apinheiro, so drawing happens in an xwindow-id different form the window receiving/handling the input-events
<apinheiro> MacSlow, well, but the fact is that the key press callback code is placed on the Launcher code
<apinheiro> but if I ask Nux object if it have the key focus
<apinheiro> the Launcher doesn't have it
<MacSlow> apinheiro, that makes sense
<MacSlow> apinheiro, the events get "routed" frim the XInputWindow to the Launcher itself
<MacSlow> apinheiro, what do you need?
<njpatel> MacSlow, but inside nux, on view has to have the focus, he needs that view to be the launcher
<njpatel> this is despite the xwindow stuff
<MacSlow> apinheiro, just want to be able to ask the launcher directly if it has the focus?
<apinheiro> well, is the Launcher the one managing the key events, so from a external point of view is like Launcher having the key focus
<dbarth> sorry
<apinheiro> the a11y support on unity ask ÍnputArea methods to know which object has the key support
<apinheiro> but I can't use then here
<apinheiro> as far as I understandand
<apinheiro> MacSlow, so yes, be able to ask the launcher if it has the focus
<apinheiro> and be notified when it receives/lose the focus
<njpatel> rodrigo_,   sigc::signal<void, GVariant *>  SyncGeometry;
<apinheiro> as I said, I was using some InputArea methods/signals to do that
<MacSlow> apinheiro, I'll work on something like this on a branch and ping you when I'm done... I guess this is blocking you atm?
<apinheiro> MacSlow, well, there are other task I can work on, there are plenty of work here ;)
<MacSlow> apinheiro, well according to dbarth this should be addressed now
<apinheiro> but just mean that the a11y support for the launcher would be incomplete
<apinheiro> well, yes, because right now the launcher is  a priority
<kvalo> damn, I think something is leaking memory and I need to reboot my laptop few times a day :/
<kvalo> [18792.977936] Killed process 6686 (gltext) total-vm:3431100kB, anon-rss:3311560kB, file-rss:84kB
<kvalo> heh
<popey> apw: sorry, only just saw your message.
<popey> apw: I'm not actually a particularly good coder, but it frustrates me that I can't use ffm, and the only options open to me are "find a developer who is willing to fix the regression" or "learn vala".
<cando_> kenvandine, got a minute?
<kvalo> kamstrup: quite simple patch: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/libconnman-control-technology/+merge/50750
<kenvandine> tedg, does your good-defaults-are-well-good branch fix the crash aruiz had in lo-menubar?
<kenvandine> aruiz, lo-menubar is working for me now :)
<cando_> kenvandine, sorry...can i disturb you a moment?
<kenvandine> sure, i saw your branhc
<kenvandine> branch
<kenvandine> haven't reviewed it yet
<cando_> oh cool...
<aruiz> kenvandine, wee :-)
<aruiz> kenvandine, I added separator support today
<kenvandine> cool
<cando_> kenvandine, so i'll wait for your review...thanks
<aruiz> kenvandine, it seems that listening to menu changes is going to be a total bitch
 * aruiz really wants to avoid polling
<tedg> kenvandine, No it infact exasperates it.  Though, I have another branch that fixes it :)
<kenvandine> ok :)
<kenvandine> think we can get a fix uploaded today?
<kenvandine> i would really like to get lo-menubar uploaded today so we can get it reviewed and NEW'd, etc
<kenvandine> and do the MIR
<kenvandine> before feature freeze
<kenvandine> aruiz, trunk right now "works"
<kenvandine> at least for the 2 minutes i played with it :)
<aruiz> kenvandine, :-)
<kenvandine> not for the no document case though, still get menus in the window
<kenvandine> great progress though :)
<aruiz> yeah, I need to figure that one out
<aruiz> that window is sort of a special case
<kenvandine> tedg, mind if i distro patch that particular bug so i am get moving on uploading lo-menubar in the current state?
<kenvandine> to get the ball rolling, you know that takes time
<tedg> kenvandine, Yup, that's fine with me.
<tedg> kenvandine, I've already got my own crazy packaging branch :)
<kenvandine> which branch should i merge?
<agateau> seb128: ping
<tedg> kenvandine, https://code.launchpad.net/~ted/dbusmenu/selective-properties  I think should fix things.
<kenvandine> ok, thx
<agateau> seb128: tedg and I would need your opinion on some late dbusmenu landings
<seb128> tedg, agateau: hey
<agateau> seb128: basically, dbusmenu and dbusmenu-qt implementations are not synced right now. I need to catch up with latest dbusmenu changes.
<agateau> seb128: I am not sure I can get this done before FF, but I would still like to get this fixed before next alpha
<agateau> seb128: do you think this kind of things can go in in time, without FFE?
<seb128> agateau, next alpha is next week
<seb128> agateau, when do you see it being fixed between the ff and alpha?
<kenvandine> hey seb128
<seb128> on friday?
<seb128> hey kenvandine
<agateau> seb128: thursday would be better, friday upload is a big no-no
<seb128> agateau, thursday is late
<seb128> agateau, you will need a r-t exception to upload by then
<seb128> it's probably fine for natty, not sure it will be on the alpha image though
<tedg> seb128, When are the final uploads for alpha?
<agateau> seb128: what is an r-t exception?
<kenvandine> release team
<agateau> k
<agateau> seb128: tedg: the other solution is to revert latest dbusmenu changes and put them back in after alpha
<agateau> that's probably less risky
<seb128> no
<seb128> tedg, there is no hard limit for alpha but realistically they will roll iso on thursday early
<agateau> seb128: what would be wrong with that?
<tedg> seb128, So Wed. end of day Europe time?
<tedg> (practically speaking)
<tedg> seb128, ^ is that a good assessment?  If agateau could do a release on Wed. could that get in the alpha?
<seb128> urg
<andreasn> anyone have Unity and a recent version of Thunderbird running?
 * agateau wonders whether "urg" means "yes" or "no"
<seb128> tedg, sorry I'm tired, I meant tuesday
<seb128> the alpha3 will be out on thursday
<seb128> so you need upload by monday eod
<seb128> or early on tuesday
<agateau> tuesday is today, monday is yesterday... seems inpractical
<seb128> in any case please don't block libdbusmenu updates those need to land before the freeze
<tedg> agateau, Tuesday week
<andreasn> I need to know if clicking "Tools > Message Filters" while that window is already open will bring up that window or not
<seb128> agateau, no, next week
<seb128> the feature freeze is thursday this week, alpha freeze is on tuesday next week, alpha is thursday next week
<seb128> if you land updates on monday you are ok
<agateau> seb128: ohh... I was asking whether it would be ok to upload on thursday *this* week
<seb128> tuesday will depends at what hour it lands and it they do respins or not
<seb128> agateau, you said you wouldn't get it done before ff which is thursday...
<seb128> being confused now
<agateau> seb128: I messed up, I thought it was tomorrow (wednesday)
<seb128> ok
<seb128> so you have until end of week
<seb128> works for you?
<agateau> seb128: should be enough yes
<agateau> seb128: so deadline is "package in main by monday", right?
<seb128> well not really that hard but the safe line is yes
<seb128> starting tuesday you count on delays on respins, etc
<seb128> but it might still go in
 * agateau prefers aiming for the safe line
<kenvandine> tedg, dbusmenu fix uploaded
<tedg> andreasn, Sorry, I don't have Thunderbird or Unity running :)
<agateau> seb128: thanks
<seb128> agateau, you're welcome
<aruiz> kenvandine, that no_rpath thing... have you tested it?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> works
<aruiz> okay
<kenvandine> :)
<aruiz> kenvandine, that's supposed to be there to allow relocation, any reason to remove it?
<kenvandine> aruiz, think you can roll a new release in the current state? with my branch merged?
<kenvandine> well lintian complains
<kenvandine> not like anything else is going to use the shlib though
<kenvandine> so probably not harmful to have it
<kenvandine> but would rather keep the build clean for review of the package
<andreasn> tedg, that's ok. I'm running GNOME Shell and I got it to work there, so I wanted to confirm it's a Unity specific issue and not a bug in TB
<kenvandine> tedg, going to get your xorg issues sorted out in time for scale?
<kenvandine> massive downgrade in store i guess
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, I hope so... trying to get code and presentations done for SCALE first :-/
<tedg> kenvandine, BTW, I think this is for you more than me: https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/dbusmenu/new-gtk3-depends/+merge/50696
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> fun stuff i am sure ;)
<kenvandine> i'll look at it
<njpatel> apinheiro, jaytaoko  can help with the input stuff
<njpatel> apinheiro, reading through the emails, it seems the main thing we need right now is the launcher to emit the correct signals, right, so you can start/stop selection mode?
<jaytaoko> njpatel: chatting with  apinheiro now...
<apinheiro> njpatel, well, and also a way to know if the launcher has the key focus on that moment
<njpatel> apinheiro, the panel is not the focus here because it obviously does it's thing in the service, and the connection between the launcher and panel through ubus would still cause a focus-out and focus-in in the panel menu, so it should just all work
<apinheiro> and when I say launcher
<apinheiro> I also include the quicklist and in a near future
<apinheiro> the dash
<njpatel> apinheiro, right, I'm pretty sue nux already knows these things so just needs to be made available
<bcurtiswx> U1 is spazzing connecting and unconnecting
<njpatel> yeah
<njpatel> bcurtiswx, u1sdtool --quit; killall notify-osd
<njpatel> that'll stop the spamming
<njpatel> ;)
<bcurtiswx> njpatel, lol ;) thx
<njpatel> (notify osd will restart the next message you get, don't worry ;)
<danyR> just a quick question: with which unity version is natty going to be released? 3.6 or 3.8?
<popey> apw: indeed, I don't even _want_ the fix proposed by pitti on the bug report. I actually want global menu _and_ ffm.
<apw> popey, any idea how to implement it, do it by how long you stay in a window or something
<apw> hoaving to stop in the window perhaps to get it
<popey> i thought a modifier key held down to lock the menu would do it
<popey> preferably one I can trigger with my left hand (right hand on mouse)
<popey> I'd rather not introduce artificial delays to my workflow (by stopping in a window to get the menu)
<popey> mind you it all seems a bit demented anyway. if my firefox is on my right hand screen and mouse is currently over terminal in left hand screen, and I want to open a new browser tab, I'd have to take an exceptionally circuitous route from left screen to right screen (where firefox is) then back to left screen (for the menu).
<jcastro> DBO: any pending merges?
<jcastro> I see a few that need fixing
<DBO> I'll take a look over reviews after the phone meeting :)
<jcastro> nod
<jcastro> DBO: today's status day so the more the merrier
<jcastro> though since some are needs fixing I will explain how the workflow works for people
<jcastro> cando_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/718185
<jcastro> was this the one you were pinging about yesterday? (sorry I was on holiday)
<didrocks> jcastro: for last release, you can still look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2011-02-22
<didrocks> + what is fix commited for the next release :)
 * jcastro nods
<jcastro> \o/
<alecu> Hi guys, do you know if a new version of gir1.2-unity-3.0 will be packaged soon?
<alecu> It looks like the issue in bug #709240 is fixed on libunity trunk (getting "TypeError: must be an interface" when using libunity from python)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 709240 in libunity "libunity support gobject-introspected languages" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709240
<cando_> jcastro, yes
<cando_> sorry if i've disturbed you...
<jfi> Hello, is 'unity_launcher_entry_set_count' supported by unity-2d-launcher?
<cando_> jcastro, ping
<jcastro> hi
<cando_> hi! yes the bug is that...and sorry if i've disturbed your holiday!
<Kaleo> jfi: yes it is (only in Natty)
<and471> ronoc, does the bug I just filed in indicator-sound get the 'Most OCD Award' ?
<lamlex> and471, depends- how many times did you wash your hands while filing?
<jfi> Kaleo, thx for confirmation!
<and471> lamlex, damn, now you've reminded me I'll have to wash them again...
 * and471 aplogises in advance for those who actually have OCD
 * and471 apologises for spelling 'apologises' incorrectly
<and471> ..
<ronoc> DanRabbit1, hey have you seen this -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sound/+bug/723254
<ronoc> and471, ah I have had worse :)
<ronoc> DanRabbit_, , hey have you seen this -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sound/+bug/723254
<and471> ronoc, yeah I suppose you have had mpt working with you...
<and471> XD
<and471> haha
<DanRabbit_> ronoc: looking..
<ronoc> and471, https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-sound/+bug/723278
<and471> ah good :)
<DanRabbit_> ronoc: So is there just the two icons needed for no volume and high volume or is there the full set needed?
<ronoc> DanRabbit_, just two needed for the mic input slider . so in gnome currently we have audio-input-microphone-low,high etc
<ronoc> we need just audio-input-microphone-panel-zero and ...high
<ronoc> I think that is how it should be named, but I'm no icon king
<DanRabbit_> ronoc: okay I can do that. should I just add the icons to the ubuntu mono set?
<ronoc> DanRabbit_,
<DanRabbit_> ronoc: yea that sounds consistent with the current naming scheme
<ronoc> whoops
<ronoc> DanRabbit_, yep that sounds good, just talk with Otto,
<ronoc> nice one
<DanRabbit_> ronoc: no problem, I'll send him a mail
<ronoc> DanRabbit_, excellent thanks a mill
<apinheiro> njpatel, ping
<njpatel> apinheiro, pong
<apinheiro> it is about what we talked in the morning about the branch review
<njpatel> yep
<apinheiro> specifically this one:
<apinheiro> https://code.launchpad.net/~apinheiro/unity/Bug718910/+merge/49963
<apinheiro> njpatel, should I add you as reviewer?
<njpatel> oh, you need a review right
<njpatel> lamlex, review please asap ^
<apinheiro> not sure how remove alex launi as reviewer
<apinheiro> ah, ok
<apinheiro> I thought that the conclusion was add you on the review
<lamlex> i will review right now
<njpatel> thanks dude
<apinheiro> lamlex, thanks
<apinheiro> btw, I should have commit grants, so you can just approve it, and I can make the merge
<lamlex> +1 looks good apinheiro
<apinheiro> lamlex, ok, I will do the merge then
<apinheiro> thanks
<kenvandine> tedg, can you update the status of https://code.launchpad.net/~robert-ancell/dbusmenu/new-gtk3-depends/+merge/50696
<kenvandine> i merged it into ~ubuntu-desktop branch
<kenvandine> but can't change the status
<tedg> kenvandine, It'll change automatically when I merge in the desktop branch.
<tedg> kenvandine, Let me do that.
<kenvandine> tedg, thx
<kamstrup> kenvandine: hey man - i'm tweaking the Dee overrides. The current Python integration is pretty darn awesome if I may say so myself: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/dee/trunk/view/head:/examples/pythontricks.py :-D
<kenvandine> kamstrup, awesome
<sao> Amaranth: I'm using the daily packages from ppa:unity/daily and trying to run that unity version. Same issue with the black screen (seems that compiz is loaded but not the unity plugin)
#ayatana 2011-02-23
<jcastro> lamlex: ping
<jcastro> lamlex: how would you feel about a "multi-monitor" tag in lp.net/unity?
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<kvalo> kamstrup: hi. do you have time for review? https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/libconnman-control-technology/+merge/50750
<njpatel> rodrigo_, Settings schema 'org.gnome.desktop.interface' does not contain a key named 'toolkit-accessibility'
<njpatel> rodrigo_, how do I fix/work-around that?
<njpatel> rodrigo_, sorry, session died
<njpatel> still having the same issue
<njpatel> didrocks, ^ know anything about that?
<didrocks> njpatel: is that the latest revision?
<njpatel> yeah
<njpatel> and updated box
<njpatel> I can't start unity :/
<didrocks> njpatel: I'm still updating, my bet is that the schema is update in /usr/local/share and not in /usr/share
<njpatel> didrocks, there are no schemas in /usr/local in my system
<njpatel> didrocks, this schema isn't from unity, I don't think
<didrocks> njpatel: yeah, it's not, let me see here
<didrocks> njpatel: so yeah, no /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/org.gnome.desktop.interface.gschema.xml in toolkit-accessibility
<njpatel> awesome
 * njpatel adds a way to disable a11y in unity
<didrocks> njpatel: oh yeah, please :)
<kamstrup> kvalo: approved
<njpatel> added UNITY_A11Y_DISABLE
<njpatel> (in my branch, which I'm proposing in a bit)
<didrocks> njpatel: so, unity will break in with older gsettings-desktop-schemas
<didrocks> njpatel: not sure there is a comment in the log telling that we need the new one
<njpatel> right
<rodrigo_> njpatel, we need a new gsettings-desktop-schemas, which you can get from the gnome3 ppa -> https://edge.launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3/+packages
<rodrigo_> njpatel, take care though to just install that package
<didrocks> rodrigo_: is it in natty already?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: because there is a release tomorrow :)
<rodrigo_> seb128 was going to upload it to main as soon as debian does the update
<didrocks> so, if it makes unity fail at start…
<didrocks> seb128: some info on that? ^^
<njpatel> can we just get it in?
<didrocks> in any case, unity needs to breaks on the older one to avoid cherry-pick upgrade issue
<rodrigo_> it should probably depend on 0.1.7
<seb128> (on the phone)
<didrocks> rodrigo_: rather breaks on older, isn't it?
<didrocks> rodrigo_: or there is now lib symbols?
<rodrigo_> anyway, pochu from debian is going to update it today, and then it will be merged with the ubuntu package
<rodrigo_> didrocks, no symbols in gsettings-desktop-schemas, just schemas
<seb128> it can by synced frm debian most likely
<seb128> he did the update
<kvalo> kamstrup: thanks!
<didrocks> rodrigo_: yeah, so breaks: on older
<rodrigo_> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> rodrigo_: can you warn us on that for the future please? MacSlow was desperate yesterday evening :)
<seb128> didrocks, rodrigo_, njpatel: sorry on the phone but the new gsettings-desktop-schemas can likely be synced from experimental, pochu did the update
<seb128> someone should check they patch to change the default screensaver though
<rodrigo_> didrocks, I didn't know that branch had landed, we discussed it yesterday and we talked about doing the merge after the package was updated
<rodrigo_> but seems the branch was merged before
<didrocks> rodrigo_: yeah, the branch was merged yesterday
<rodrigo_> seb128, ah, already updated then?
<rodrigo_> didrocks, yes, I see it now
<didrocks> seb128: I won't have the time, in any case, I need unity to breaks: on it for avoid partial upgrades
<MacSlow> didrocks, sweet... the fix works
<seb128> didrocks, just sync-source g-d-s if you want
<seb128> we can fix the default screensaver thing later on
<didrocks> seb128: ok, doing that then :)
<didrocks> from experimental?
<seb128> yes
<didrocks> ok, doing, thanks!
<seb128> you're welcome
<rodrigo_> seb128, default screensaver?
<seb128> rodrigo_, the debian guy added a patch to change the default value of the screensaver key
<rodrigo_> seb128, we don't use that schema in natty, only in the gnome3 ppa, right?
<rodrigo_> ah ok
<rodrigo_> anyway, need to reboot, brb
<MacSlow> njpatel, rodrigo_, didrocks: was the issue with unity r878 and r879 solved?
<didrocks> MacSlow: yeah, you need a newer g-d-s
<didrocks> MacSlow: I'm doing the sync now
<MacSlow> didrocks, what?!
<MacSlow> ok
<didrocks> gsettings-desktop-schemas
<njpatel> MacSlow, once I get an +1, I'll merge my branch that has a workaround that disables a11y
<njpatel> MacSlow, will ping you
<didrocks> njpatel: yeah, sorry doing the sync first :)
<njpatel> np :)
<MacSlow> njpatel, cool... after that I'll merge-propose the superkey-label stuff
<njpatel> MacSlow, sweet
<MacSlow> njpatel, I guess you've seen the screencasts
<njpatel> MacSlow, yep, very cool :D
<MacSlow> the dynamic reassigning of reordered icons is very cool
<MacSlow> njpatel, a bit over the top... but funky
<njpatel> yeah, /me likes
<njpatel> no, it's attention to detail, so it's nice to see :D
<didrocks> MacSlow: the good news is that it wasn't to complicated to get it from the model :)
<MacSlow> didrocks, :)
<didrocks> yeah for effiency \o/
<didrocks> MacSlow: so, basically, you'll need gsettings-desktop-schemas 0.1.7-2, sync done, but still need rebuild and publish
<njpatel> rodrigo_, we need to switch to gconf from gsettings for the a11y stuff, as natty is going to still be using gsettings
<njpatel> bah, still be using gconf*
<njpatel> seb128, didrocks ^
<seb128> rodrigo_ is back
<rodrigo_> njpatel, talk to apinheiro, I thought it was already using gsettings
<njpatel> apinheiro, ^
<apinheiro> njpatel, I don't understand
<seb128> rodrigo_, right, it's using gsettings, it should not
<apinheiro> we are using gsettings
<apinheiro> ah
<seb128> natty is GNOME 2.32
<apinheiro> well
<seb128> it's using gconf
<njpatel> right, but we need to use gconf
<apinheiro> " natty is going to still be using gsettings"
<apinheiro> hmmm
<njpatel> apinheiro, I corrected myself afterwards
<seb128> " bah, still be using gconf*"
<seb128> on the next line
<apinheiro> ups sorry
<apinheiro> njpatel, ok
<apinheiro> lets create two bugs about that
<apinheiro> one for the service panel
<apinheiro> and the other for unity
<njpatel> So, yeah, please switch to gconf, I'm about to land a branch that adds gconf as a dep, so if you wait ~20mins you can branch off trunk
<rodrigo_> apinheiro, but at-spi1 uses gsettings already?
<njpatel> rodrigo_, I think this is for the "should we enable a11y" check
<apinheiro> rodrigo_, yes, but it was not a replacement
<rodrigo_> njpatel, yes
<apinheiro> and it doesn't include the enable toolkit gconf
<rodrigo_> apinheiro, ah, so it supports both gconf and gsettings?
<apinheiro> njpatel, there is just a problem
<apinheiro> that the old gconf variables
<apinheiro> doesn't include the bridge location
<apinheiro> that was one of the reasons to move to gsettings
<rodrigo_> right, and we need it
<njpatel> so we can use both, right? Thats fine
<rodrigo_> both?
<apinheiro> njpatel, as I said there isn't any gconf variable exposing the atk-bridge location
<seb128> well another option is to patch the capplet to write in gsettings
<njpatel> connect to gconf to monitor whether we need to be enabled or not
<njpatel> and connect to gsettings to get the settings
<rodrigo_> ugh
<apinheiro> njpatel, ah ok
<rodrigo_> everything we need is in gsettings, so why not just use that?
<apinheiro> so you are saying that to check if a11y is enabled
<njpatel> seb128, but will other applications be listening to gsettings in natty?
<apinheiro> we should use gconf
<rodrigo_> unity already uses gsettings for other stuff, right?
<apinheiro> but to get the bridge location
<apinheiro> use gsettings?
<njpatel> apinheiro, exactly, so we follow what the rest of the desktop is doing
<apinheiro> but one question, as rodrigo_ says
<apinheiro> why don't use
<seb128> njpatel, oh, I meant to write in gconf and gsettings
<njpatel> rodrigo_, we need to use gconf too where we have to read settings from gnome that aren't in gsettings yet
<apinheiro> gsettings for both
<seb128> njpatel, i.e write both keys
<apinheiro> ah ok
<apinheiro> because the bridge location is already on at-spi1
<apinheiro> right?
<njpatel> seb128, oh, okay, that would work too, as long as we're sure we're not breaking scripts that relied on the old location (and didn't use the capplet)
<rodrigo_> we have a gconf->gsettings bridge in g-s-d 2.91., so we could port it to 2.32
<rodrigo_> instead of having to patch apps to write to both gconf and gsettings
<njpatel> Instead of all of this, why not just connect to gconf to get the initial true/false, and monitor that for natty?
<rodrigo_> because we need to read gsettings for the atk bridge location
<rodrigo_> right apinheiro?
<seb128> rodrigo_, isn't the bridge the other way around?
<apinheiro> or make the ugly assumptions that firefox does
<apinheiro> the other way around?
<apinheiro> what do you mean?
<njpatel> rodrigo_, I don't understand, gconf and gsettings aren't mutually exclusive, you can use both
<njpatel> we *do* use both when we need to work with old GNOME stuff
<njpatel> i'm just about to land a branch that does that
<apinheiro> njpatel, well, but my question is still here
<apinheiro> why don't use gsettings to check in the a11y is enabled?
<seb128> because the GNOME dialog doesn't write in gsettings
<njpatel> apinheiro, because the capplet isn't updating gsettings, it's just updating gconf
<seb128> so the key will never be set
<apinheiro> ok
<seb128> we still have GNOME 2.32
<njpatel> apinheiro, and because we don't know if other people's tools are also just updating gconf instead of gsettings
<apinheiro> thanks, no I understand
<apinheiro> so concluding:
<njpatel> so I'd like to just work with gnome as it is
<apinheiro> a11 enabled: use gconf as the dialog is updating it
<apinheiro> atk-bridge location: use gsettings as at-spi1 already has a patch with it
<apinheiro> right?
<njpatel> right
<apinheiro> ok, was hard, but in the end we conclude something ;)
<apinheiro> ok
<apinheiro> so lets create two bugs
<apinheiro> one for the service
<apinheiro> and one for unity
<apinheiro> btw
<apinheiro> njpatel, this is related with MacSlow mail about unity hanging on start?
<njpatel> apinheiro, i believe that is because we don't have the very latest gsetting schemas, didrocks has uploaded them
<apinheiro> well, yes, I realized that by mistake, I update the accessibility check to "toolkit-accessibility"
<apinheiro> as it is right now on upstream
<apinheiro> my mistake
<apinheiro> anyway, gsettings causing a crash
<apinheiro> just because you are asking for a wrong setting name
<apinheiro> is really bad
<apinheiro> as we need to move it to gconf
<apinheiro> I can make a sanity commit
<apinheiro> in order to not check the gsettings for the accessibility
<njpatel> yeah, I can't believe gsettings does that
<apinheiro> so people could start unity wihout problem
<njpatel> I'm waiting to merge something that adds a UNITY_A11Y_DISABLE option
<rodrigo_> well, there's a way to check for the schema before getting the key
<apinheiro> then it would be solved when we integrated the gconf thing
<njpatel> so I think that shoudl be fine
<apinheiro> well, our "unity_a11y_disable" was just disabling the gsettings
<njpatel> rodrigo_, that's the most annoying aspect, that it g_error's but there isn't a way to sanity check! :)
<apinheiro> I didn't know that gsettings was so unstable
<njpatel> it's by design it seems (to g_error)
<apinheiro> rodrigo_, yes we are checking if the schema is there
<apinheiro> but it seems
<apinheiro> that if you ask for a setting on this schema
<apinheiro> and this setting is not on the schema
<apinheiro> it crashes
<apinheiro> njpatel, but ok, I will make a sanity commit to avoid the unity crash
<rodrigo_> apinheiro, no, afair, we are calling g_settings_get directly, without calling g_settings_list_schemas, right?
<apinheiro> no
<apinheiro> we have a check
<apinheiro> static gboolean
<apinheiro> has_gsettings_schema
<njpatel> apinheiro, sweet
<rodrigo_> ah, right
<apinheiro>   /* we need to check if AT_SPI_SCHEMA is present as g_setting_new
<apinheiro>      could abort if the schema is not here*/
<apinheiro> so although we check it to avoid a crash is the schema is not there
<apinheiro> it will crash if we ask for a wrong setting
<apinheiro> wrong == wrong name
<njpatel> apinheiro, is there a way to check if a schema exists?
 * njpatel should do the same sanity check where he uses gsettings
<njpatel> you dont' want your WM crashing ;)
<apinheiro> njpatel, yes, we use that on the a11y initialization
<apinheiro> unitya11y.cpp method has_gsettings_schema
 * njpatel looks
<apinheiro> njpatel, we ask all the schemas available
<apinheiro>   list_schemas = g_settings_list_schemas ();
<apinheiro> and then we check if our schema is on this list
<njpatel> oh :/
<njpatel> that seems slow
<didrocks> maybe better to desrt once here?
<njpatel> to do what to desrt? !
<njpatel> ;)
<didrocks> argh, eating words :p
<didrocks> ask*
<didrocks> or hit if you are really angry about that crash :)
<didrocks> I let you choose guy! ;)
<apinheiro> njpatel, well, there isn't a really big list of schemas installed
<apinheiro> and it is just a comparison with the list
<apinheiro> in practice, I didn't notice any slowdown
<njpatel> apinheiro, sure, sorry, I'm just thinking out alound
<njpatel> I guess gsettings has a cache anyway
<njpatel> so it won't be bad
<apinheiro> njpatel, I have just made the sanity commit
<njpatel> thanks
<njpatel> MacSlow|lunch, trunk should be safe now
<MacSlow> njpatel, thanks!
<didrocks> ronoc: hey, IIRC, you told me to reset something in gsettings that can explain why I have banshee twice in the soundmenu, I remember to do that, log out/log in, but I have still have two of them
<jcastro> didrocks: dbarth: any other branches pending?
<jcastro> from new people?
<didrocks> jcastro: not that I noticed
<lamlex> morning all
<jcastro> didrocks: lamlex: I had an idea yesterday
<jcastro> what do you guys think of lumping all the twinview/multimonitor stuff in a tag?
 * lamlex claps
<lamlex> jcastro: do you think that it's a big enough section of bugs?
<m_conley> hooo boy, I absent-mindedly did apt-get upgrade, and Natty on my Virtualbox is broken.  *sigh*.
<lamlex> cyphermox has a branch up now for better multi-monitor support
<jcastro> I counted at least 6 or 7 unscientifically yesterday
<didrocks> lamlex: isn't it only for changing resolution? it's really muti-monitor support?
<didrocks> jcastro: hum, that would be possible
<lamlex> didrocks: no it's also to relayout on monitor added (afaik)
<didrocks> ok :)
<cyphermox> lamlex, better?
<lamlex> i haven't tested it
<lamlex> nvidia
<lamlex> is f'ing up my life
<cyphermox> fwiw I got a review from smspillaz too, and he brought up a good point, hooking up to outputChangeNotify
<ronoc> didrocks, gsettings reset  com.canonical.indicators.sound blacklisted-media-players
<jcastro> anyone running a daily or trunk of unity?
<ronoc> didrocks, whoops sorry it should be
<ronoc> didrocks, gsettings reset  com.canonical.indicators.sound interested-media-players
<didrocks> ronoc: ok done, at next login, it should be changed, right?
<didrocks> jcastro: almost trunk there, why?
<jcastro> didrocks: I need a screenshot of the fixed trash can quicklist
<ronoc> didrocks, just restart the service
<jcastro> I have the broken one, I want to show a before and after
<ronoc> killall indicator-sound-service
<didrocks> jcastro: if you are not afraid of French, I can show you :)
<jcastro> didrocks: good enough
<didrocks> ronoc: excellent! I got two soundbars now (think it's a known issue, right?) but just one bansee
<ronoc> didrocks, if the service crashes its a side effect, will fix
<didrocks> jcastro: http://people.canonical.com/~didrocks/correct-tash-quicklist.png
<didrocks> ronoc: ok, thanks :)
<jcastro> didrocks: that's the correct one? It looks like mine, wrong. :)
<didrocks> jcastro: hum? no it's centered on the Trash now
<didrocks> jcastro: before it was above it
<jcastro> oh I see it now
<jcastro> thanks
<didrocks> yw :)
<jcastro> ok, there still appears to be too much space
<jcastro> in the quicklist itself, but whatevs
<didrocks> jcastro: the bug wasn't about that, just the placement :)
<lamlex> didrocks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/604619
<lamlex> I can mark invalid right
<jcastro> Anyone know what's up with: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/718886
<vish> bug 718886
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 718886 in unity (Ubuntu) "Maximized windows do not always undecorate properly on initial map" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718886
<vish> weird bot!
<vish> iirc, usually bot would announce the bug even when link is pasted..
<didrocks> lamlex: oh right, I think it's gone for a while :)
<didrocks> jcastro: I can't reproduce it
<jcastro> ah
<lamlex> didrocks: this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/604621
<didrocks> lamlex: this one is still valid I guess as zg is empty (or you can replace with recent files)
<didrocks> lamlex: but I think in that case, we have now the home folder showing
<lamlex> didrocks: well this is for applications
<didrocks> lamlex: yeah, not sure about that one, we should check
<kenvandine> dbarth, ping
<didrocks> "Don’t worry, these are from two different computers, we won’t turn your labels into French"
<didrocks> jcastro_: -> I can make this a reality ^ :-)
<jcastro_> yeah!
<didrocks> jcastro_: I changed the "lock" state for the fading for next release
<didrocks> jcastro_: should be more obvious now
<didrocks> jcastro_: sorry, misread your post, that what you stated :)
<didrocks> (I like the (NEW!) tag, sounds like in a supermarket)
<apinheiro> njpatel, btw, the gconf thing is finished
<apinheiro> https://code.launchpad.net/~apinheiro/unity/Bug723699/+merge/50963
<apinheiro> just waiting for review
<apinheiro> (although rodrigo already reviewed it)
<njpatel> apinheiro, sweet, thanks!
<achiang> hello, can someone help me debug an issue i found in unity-place-applications? the problem is trying to launch the FBreader app from the dash; it doesn't seem to work because the .desktop file's path has capital letters in it, and i think u-p-a might be sending the wrong path
<achiang> a clue on where to narrow my search would be much appreciated
<kvalo> ronoc: if you have time for review (can wait until tomorrow): https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/settings-tech-control/+merge/50972
<htorque> lamlex, bug 684361 -> the answer is "no" - i can't batch-change the status, could you do it?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 684361 in unity (Ubuntu) "Closing an application crashes Compiz" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684361
<lamlex> sure
<lamlex> thanks
<htorque> thanks :)
<vish> lamlex: hey, any reason Bug #686133 has the ayatana design task open..
<vish> ?
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list.index(x): x not in list (https://launchpad.net/bugs/686133)
<vish> stupid ubot5 !  ;p
<vish> lamlex: btw, when closing a unity bug as opinion or invalid, do feel free to close the papercut task too ;)
<vish> Bug 686133
<ubot5> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list.index(x): x not in list (https://launchpad.net/bugs/686133)
<vish> meh, ubot5 is not a very good bot..
<lamlex> hah
<lamlex> vish: can you just paste link?
<vish> lamlex: https://launchpad.net/bugs/686133
<lamlex> oh, bugbot got that part right
<lamlex> why does that have a design task?
<lamlex> because that's a design issue
<lamlex> oh open
<vish> i dont know..
<lamlex> well design has not made a decision I guess
<lamlex> sorry I misunderstood what you were asking me at first
<vish> lamlex: chris was in a phase where he opened a design task for a lot of bugs.. and this was one of them ;)
<lamlex> yah this should have a design task, that is good
<vish> lamlex: right, but since you closed the task as opinion it seemed like there was a decision..
<vish> unity one.
<lamlex> vish: no, just updating based on unity bug policy
<vish> ah!
<lamlex> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/FilingBugs#Design%20Bugs
<lamlex> we mark the unity task opinion to get it out of our face until design makes a decision
<vish> hmm, thats not an ideal workflow..
<lamlex> then design marks the unity task confirmed (or triaged-I forget which) or wontfix when theyve made a decision
<lamlex> vish: no it's pretty ideal
<vish> lamlex: for other Ubuntu packages, opinion should be used for something that the designer will not fix
<vish> lamlex: but lets people continue the discussion
<lamlex> vish: well the ayatana-design task doesn't got to opinion
<lamlex> there are some semantics here
<lamlex> the unity task is "we dont care but keep talking we are not dealing with this until we hear from design"
<vish> yea, but now unity workflow is different from *all* ubuntu pacakges
<vish> packages*
<lamlex> no it's not really it's just specialized
<lamlex> because the unity team is saying we can't look at this but you can keep discussing
<vish> lamlex: actually it will lead to confusions :), ex: see the comment there after you marked opinion
<vish> he thought you consider it case closed
<vish> it could have been an "incomplete", IMO
<lamlex> we talked about that but that's not ideal for us
<lamlex> incomplete means waiting for more user input
<lamlex> the UNITY team are not waiting for user input, that's why the design task stays open
<vish> well, its not necessarily always, incomplete can be waiting on some other task too..
<lamlex> this is the workflow that is best for us, it's not that complex and people will need to get used to it
<vish> ok.. ;)
<lamlex> we need to get design bugs off of our radar until the design team tells us what to do
<lamlex> wontfix isn't right, incomplete doesn't get them out of the way
<vish> if the team wanted to differentiate, it could be incomplete status + a needs-design tag
<vish> thats another way design bugs are handled in other ubuntu packages
<lamlex> it stays in the bug list though
<vish> you can do lp searches with status and tags
<lamlex> to exclude on tags?
<vish> yup
<lamlex> well damn, someone should have told me that before we made this workflow and have already been using it a ton
<lamlex> ill talk to didrocks tomorrow I guess
<vish> thanks.. :)
<vish> lamlex: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Tags#Different%20ways%20you%20can%20help
<vish> those are some common tags.
<vish> rather, most of the common tags
<lamlex> thanks
<vish> lamlex: for excluding tags, the link should end in > +bugs?field.tag=-TAGNAME   note the "-" before the tagname
<lamlex> yah
<lamlex> i found it in the lp help docs :\
#ayatana 2011-02-24
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<kvalo> kamstrup: good morning. sorry to bother you again, but can you do review again? https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/settings-tech-control/+merge/50972
<kvalo> kamstrup: andy already reviewed it, so you can just take a quick peek.
<kamstrup> kvalo: i don't have time right now - but maybe you can run over some of the reviews Ted requested?
<kamstrup> kvalo: ok - maybe in an hour or so
<kvalo> kamstrup: ok, I can ask ronoc as well. no worries.
<kamstrup> kvalo: i'm just taking some heat for some place issues an I urgently need to address them
<kvalo> kamstrup: I'll go through ted's reviews
<kvalo> kamstrup: yeah, I'm can imagine the heat
<MacSlow> greetings everybody
<kvalo> ronoc: morning. if you have time, can you check this one: https://code.launchpad.net/~kvalo/indicator-network/settings-tech-control/+merge/50972
<ronoc> kvalo, sure
<kvalo> ronoc: thanks
<ronoc> kvalo, all good done
<kamstrup> didrocks: ! a libzeitgeist release! https://launchpad.net/libzeitgeist/0.3/0.3.4 This time without the gio module - and this release is rather critical as it fixes a data corruption bug with the zg
<kvalo> ronoc: excellent, thanks
<didrocks> kamstrup: thanks, trying to get everything together
<didrocks> kamstrup: does it work with the current zg natty stack?
<kamstrup> didrocks: yups
<didrocks> kamstrup: do you have a bug list of what it fixes?
<kamstrup> didrocks: meh, if only I could target bugs to closed milestones then I could whip you up a nice LP report :-S
<didrocks> kamstrup: I have a script doing that
<didrocks> kamstrup: but yeah, just for now, give me the list of bugs please :)
<didrocks> (looking at the commits as well)
<kamstrup> didrocks: it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/libzeitgeist/+bug/724199 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/libzeitgeist/+bug/718472
<didrocks> kamstrup: excellent, thanks!
<didrocks> kamstrup: should I just restart the places + make a search to check everything is ok?
<kamstrup> didrocks: something like that - you may wanna manually kill and run the files place so you can tail stdout
<didrocks> kamstrup: ok
<kamstrup> ronoc: hey - hows the sound stuff coming along?
<kamstrup> ronoc: didrocks is going to a very scarce resource today so we need to cut the release of libunity very early today
<didrocks> kamstrup: I need to upload the place to remove libzeitgeist-gio as a dep
<ronoc> kamstrup, good, haven't done anything since last night, just going through bugs
<ronoc> kamstrup, cool will look at it right away
<didrocks> kamstrup: but the places needs new libunity as well :)
<didrocks> it's official, today will be "awesome"
<kamstrup> didrocks: exactly - i'll just quickly check with ronoc if we'll land the soundmenu API today or we're gonna have to punt it for next week
<didrocks> excellent :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: look at the bright side - if you survive today you can do some serious slacking off tomorrow - assuming that we haven't broken everything of course ;-)
<didrocks> kamstrup: ahah, if I have nothing to do tomorrow, I'll be start looking finally at Alt + F2 :)
<didrocks> starting*
<didrocks> kamstrup: hum, if we remove the gio module without getting the new datahub, there is no worry then?
<kamstrup> didrocks: it only means we wont log app popularity until we have the new datahub
<kamstrup> didrocks: so a slightly wrong result set for popular apps, but that's a it
<didrocks> kamstrup: ok, I understood all of your stack correctly then \o/ sounds good for a transition*
<kamstrup> didrocks: yes
<didrocks> kamstrup: ok, libzg ready to be pushed
<htorque> MacSlow: hello, should the super key overlays for the places icons already show anything? they are empty here.
<MacSlow> htorque, wait for the release... the stuff for the places superkey-overlays will be part of that
<htorque> MacSlow, ok, will do, thanks
<MacSlow> htorque, last evening I finished that and only pushed this morning
<MacSlow> hey iainfarrell
<htorque> MacSlow, oh, so it should be in trunk then (because that's what i'm testing)? i see 1..0, 'w', and 't', but the places' overlay is empty
<iainfarrell> MacSlow: hey
<MacSlow> htorque, you mean "applications" and "files" ?!
<htorque> MacSlow, yes
<MacSlow> htorque, they get their label from /usr/share/unity/place/<bla>.place
<MacSlow> htorque, if there's not entry Shortcut=x in section [Entry:Files] nothing will show
<MacSlow> htorque, if you want to try now just add them yourself
<MacSlow> htorque, but be reminded that those are meant to be coming from localized .place files
<htorque> MacSlow, thanks, adding the shortcut key worked - i was just wondering if it currently should show anything at all :)
<htorque> MacSlow, talking about localization - it doesn't seem to accept umlauts (english system, german keyboard layout)
<htorque> worth a bug report or just not yet done?
<MacSlow> htorque, file a bug... after the realease... I'll look into it (you may assign me to it)
<htorque> release is planned for later today?
<MacSlow> correct
<htorque> great, will do, thanks again
<rodrigo_> hmm, libindicator 0.3.19 isn't packaged yet it seems, any idea when it will be?
<rodrigo_> ah, sorry, it is indeed
<rodrigo_> njpatel, does the pkg_check_modules thing in CMakeLists.txt allow checking for version numbers? I added a check for indicator but it seems to ignore it
<njpatel> rodrigo_, erm, I have no idea :/
 * njpatel hates CMake
<rodrigo_> ok, will google
<rodrigo_> yeah, /me doesn't like it neither
<rodrigo_> why does unity use it?
<didrocks> agateau: ^^
<didrocks> rodrigo_: because compiz uses it
<rodrigo_> ah
<rodrigo_> agateau, do you happen to know about pkg_check_modules?
<agateau> rodrigo_: yes you can check for a minimum version number iirc
<rodrigo_> agateau, seems to ignore it:
<rodrigo_> pkg_check_modules(SERVICE_DEPS REQUIRED gobject-2.0 gio-2.0 gtk+-2.0 gthread-2.0 indicator >= 0.3.19 x11)
<rodrigo_> I used a bigger number to check, and cmake didn't complain about the indicator version
<agateau> rodrigo_: maybe get rid of the spaces before and after >=? (not sure)
<rodrigo_> ah, ok, trying
<rodrigo_> no, same thing, it ignores it
 * rodrigo_ googles more
<aruiz> can I join the CMake hatred?
<aruiz> *grrrrr*
<rodrigo_> aruiz, please :)
<agateau> rodrigo_: I have 0.3.19 here, so maybe it just finds it
<rodrigo_> agateau, I added it myself, and tried using 1.3.19, and still no complains, it just goes over
<rodrigo_> http://www.mail-archive.com/pyside@lists.openbossa.org/msg00009.html shows a pkg_check_modules(LIBXML2 REQUIRED libxml-2.0>=2.6.32)
<rodrigo_> so, for some reason, it's not woking for me :(
<agateau> rodrigo_: mmm did you rm CMakeCache.txt?
<rodrigo_> no
<rodrigo_> ok, that seems to do it indeed!
<agateau> good
<rodrigo_> well, not really:
<rodrigo_> --   package '>=' not found
<rodrigo_> --   package '0.3.19' not found
<rodrigo_> hmm
<agateau> rodrigo_: that is the spaces I think
<rodrigo_> yes
<rodrigo_> yes, now it works
<jfi> Kaleo, you are really 100% sure that unity-2d is supporting 'unity_launcher_entry_set_count' (natty)? I cannot make it works, do you have a working example or some documentation (except the very basic info from wiki) ?
<kamstrup> njpatel: can I get you to try out r148 of lp:~kamstrup/unity-place-files/reentrancy-hack if it works I'll merge to master and port the fixes to u-p-a
<njpatel> trying now
<kamstrup> njpatel: i just discovered another nasty way dupes could slip through my net - but it should be tight now :-)
<kamstrup> i daresay it works extremely well here now
<kamstrup> better than it ever has at least :-)
<njpatel> I'll be the judge of that! MUHAHAHAH
<njpatel> kamstrup, can still reproduce, but harder. I am not kidding, but "asshat" is my new word that causes the bug :)
<kamstrup> lol
<njpatel> do you want a trace?
<kamstrup> njpatel: why not
<njpatel> kamstrup, http://paste.ubuntu.com/571668/
<kamstrup> njpatel: and which group are the remaining results in?
<kamstrup> 0 or != 0 being the important point
<njpatel> kamstrup, 4
<jfi> Kaleo, ha spotted the gtk loop seems required, forget about my noise, it works  fine
<kamstrup> 4 again!?
<njpatel> yeah :/
<kamstrup> oh right...
<kamstrup> njpatel: 4 is not favs - but a catch-all group used in global mode
<njpatel> kamstrup, unless i'm reading it wrong, heres the output of "Clone" http://paste.ubuntu.com/571670/
<njpatel> aaah
<kamstrup> njpatel: can you check if you can repro with the SetSearch() ie *not* the SetGlobalSearch()
<njpatel> sure, hold up
<njpatel> kamstrup, nope, normal search works fine
<njpatel> asshat yields no results
 * njpatel is just happy it didn't pick up a picture of him
<kamstrup> njpatel: when I look up d018e7d35fffe9e0815f2a5eab7d03e4 in a rainbow table it doesn't say "launcher.avi" but something very naughty...
<njpatel> hah
<kamstrup> njpatel: so I guess it means that non-global is working?
<njpatel> it's launcher.avi from my blog! I was being all egotistical and browsing my old posts
<njpatel> kamstrup, non-global is working fine
<kamstrup> njpatel: riiiiiight
<kamstrup> njpatel: that's progress!
<njpatel> kamstrup, I actually had a question, why don't we just call SetSearch for global search again?
 * njpatel forgets
<njpatel> it would make the daemons quite simple, right?
<kamstrup> njpatel: SetSearch() takes the active section into account and such - and it does grouping differently
<kamstrup> njpatel: yes
<kamstrup> njpatel: my life would be 30-40% better
<njpatel> right, but aren't the results still added by most->least importance? despite of grouping?
<njpatel> I mean, I could ignore the grouping and keep the section as 0
<njpatel> kamstrup, ^ /me needs to actually address messages
<kamstrup> njpatel: the issue is we have a mix of relevancy-ranked and time-sorted
<njpatel> time-sorted was for section !=0 right?
<Kaleo> jfi: ok :)
<kamstrup> njpatel: for time-sorted results we can iteratively trim down the result set as you type because sorting is stable
<njpatel> right
<kamstrup> njpatel: and not so much for relebancy ranked - we need to rebuild the result set for those
<kamstrup> njpatel: exactly
<njpatel> interesting
<kamstrup> njpatel: the bug here is
<kamstrup> njpatel: is that for global results we always override the group id with 4
<njpatel> also, I guess, we don't want to have installable applications showing in the global search
<njpatel> coolio
<kamstrup> njpatel: thus me failing to remove the relevancy-sorted results which I expect to have group==0
<njpatel> right
<kamstrup> sigh
<kamstrup> this is some complex shit
<njpatel> this global vs. only one SetSearch() can wait for another day, sorry for taking you off track :)
<kamstrup> njpatel: but I think the real question here is if it makes sense to do both relevancy- and time based sorting in global mode
<kamstrup> njpatel: not sure it does
<njpatel> I think relavancy is key, I mean, ZG takes time into account when it does it's ranking, right?
<kamstrup> njpatel: nope - the relevancy is pure textual at this point
<njpatel> ah
<kamstrup> njpatel: other than that we can sort by popularity or recency
<kamstrup> those are the options
<njpatel> recency would make sense for global I thin
<kamstrup> njpatel: my gut instinct tells me we should sort by recency in global mode
<njpatel> :)
<kamstrup> lol
<kamstrup> njpatel: we're in sync today
<kamstrup> scary
<njpatel> i know, the world is gonna be screwed!
<kamstrup> njpatel: the idea being that the dash search is for something you expect to be readily available aka "recent"
<njpatel> exactly
<kamstrup> njpatel: and when you know that the stuff is mentally far away you need to dig into the files place
<kamstrup> njpatel: ok - I'll create a dedicated code path for global search that only does recency sorting and we can see how it works
<njpatel> sounds like a plan!
<rodrigo_> hmm, unity trunk doesn't start for me
 * rodrigo_ debugs
<aruiz> kenvandine, ping me when you're around :-)
<kamstrup> njpatel: ok r129 for you testing plessure
<kamstrup> pleasure as well
<njpatel> I'll do both
<njpatel> for my pressure
<njpatel> ;)
<didrocks> kamstrup: once you will fix in the application place bug #https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/721289
<didrocks> kamstrup: think to set fix commited for the unity task (and ensure it's milestone for this week as well) please :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: yeah apps are not fixed yet - just working out the kinks in the files place with njpatel and then porting that to the apps once I have a firm grasp
<didrocks> kamstrup: sure, it's just kind reminder for auto release note :)
<njpatel> kamstrup, asshat works!
<njpatel> I mean, it doesn't. You know what I mean
<njpatel> no bad results :)
<njpatel> kamstrup, btw, applications place doesn't have this issue at all, from what I can tell
<kamstrup> njpatel: it does - it just a lot more unlikely to hit it
<njpatel> ah, oaky
<njpatel> okay(
<njpatel> okay*
<njpatel> wow
<dbarth_> njpatel: what's the branch jay has ready for the a11y fix?
<dbarth_> apinheiro: ^^
<kamstrup> njpatel: so - can you play a little around with local vs global search and check if everything is as expected
<njpatel> dbarth_, lp:~unity-team/nux/nux.event-fixes/ & lp:~unity-team/unity/unity.scrolling-improvements/
<njpatel> kamstrup, yep, I'm doing a lot of that as part of my testing, so will let you know if something weird happens
<apinheiro> njpatel, ok thanks
<kamstrup> njpatel: ok - I have a good feeling about this - so i'll merge to trunk and start porting the apps place. Then let's hope nothing major shows up :-)
<njpatel> shweet
<apinheiro> lamlex, could you take a look to this merge proposal:
<apinheiro> https://code.launchpad.net/~apinheiro/unity/Bug723699?
<apinheiro> it is not a really complex thing
<apinheiro> is use gconf instead of gsetting for the accessibility check
<dbarth_> cool, thanks
<dbarth_> apinheiro: don't wait on lamalex, he is not up yet and may not have the bandwidth for a review today
<apinheiro> dbarth_, ok, so as rodrigo_ already reviewed it
<apinheiro> can I just merge it?
<dbarth_> apinheiro: yes, easier
<apinheiro> ok, thanks
<dbarth_> apinheiro: go ahead, i approved it as well
<rodrigo_> apinheiro, just pushed my last changes to the ref_state_set branch, although the panel service is hanging on dbus for me, so couldn't test it, so if it does for you, could you have a look?
<dbarth_> njpatel: you on board with the change here: https://code.launchpad.net/~apinheiro/unity/Bug723699/+merge/50963 ?
<dbarth_> njpatel: ie can that go into the release today?
<njpatel> dbarth_, +!
<njpatel> dbarth_, +1
<rodrigo_> apinheiro, ditto for https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/unity/accessible-name-for-indicators/+merge/51120 , will try testing them after lunch
<rodrigo_> njpatel, having dbus hangs on the panel service with trunk, any idea?
<apinheiro> rodrigo_, have you tested the gconf branch?
<apinheiro> probably it is still a gsettings thing
<rodrigo_> apinheiro, yes
<rodrigo_> apinheiro, no, I've changed the gsettings key locally, so that it starts correctly
<njpatel> rodrigo_, nope :/ haven't experienced that
<rodrigo_> so it's indeed hanging in dbus, that's what it shows in the output
<rodrigo_> ok, out for lunch, probably it will work later, if I give it time to relax :)
<dbarth_> apinheiro: merge at will
<apinheiro> dbarth_, ok
<njpatel> where "will" =  now, please :)
<kamstrup> njpatel: the apps place is not listing Available apps - your bug or my bug?
<njpatel> kamstrup, mine, I've switched it off for now as I don't have activation support
<kamstrup> njpatel: ok fair enough, i was afraid something had gone b0rked on my side
<kenvandine> aruiz, ping
<kenvandine> aruiz, can you do a release for lo-menubar?
<kenvandine> i really want to get the package uploaded asap
<aruiz> kenvandine, I can roll a quick one, yes
<lamlex> dbarth_: why wouldn't I have the bandwidth for a review? I know I have a lot of bugs on my plate, but something to mix it up is more than welcomed
<lamlex> unless nvidia got uploaded today.. then that's another story
<aruiz> kenvandine, but I will roll another one tomorrow with a bigger set of changes
<aruiz> nvidia is making us all happy aren't they?
<kenvandine> aruiz, that is fine
<aruiz> kenvandine, give me 10 minutes and I'll do the merge and release
<kenvandine> thx
<aruiz> kenvandine, btw, I don't remember if I told you that this package should depend on libreoffice-gtk
<kenvandine> you didn't, but i'll make sure it does
<aruiz> yeah
<aruiz> thanks
<aruiz> kenvandine, done
<aruiz> :-)
<kenvandine> woot
<kenvandine> thx aruiz
<aruiz> np
 * aruiz goes back to refactor
<aruiz> refactor+fix
<aruiz> that is
<njpatel> TheMuso, ping, any status on the icon-only-indicators-dont-have-accessible-names?
<tedg> njpatel, I plan on getting the indicator-application side of that out today.
<tedg> njpatel, The other ones do mostly.
<tedg> njpatel, They pass up to libindicator I believe.
<njpatel> alrighty, something that can land for Monday's unity release?
<tedg> njpatel, Do you guys have the panel service part done?
<boulabiar> bug #724051
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 724051 in xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (Ubuntu) "upgrade to 1.3.99+git20110116.0e27ce3a-0ubuntu4 breaks touchpad " [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724051
<boulabiar> sorry !
<njpatel> tedg, that's what I was asking TheMuso about, I thought he was working on the branch
<njpatel> rodrigo_, ^
<njpatel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/libindicator/+bug/691677
<tedg> njpatel, I talked to him and he thinks rodrigo_ is working on it.
<njpatel> :)
<njpatel> #691677
<njpatel> bug #691677
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 691677 in The Sound Menu "Icon-only menu titles don't have accessible names" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/691677
<njpatel> there you go
<njpatel> rodrigo_, are you working on this bug ^ ? what's the status
<kamstrup> didrocks: omg! i love the new super-a and super-f shortcuts!
<didrocks> kamstrup: heh :)
<njpatel> didrocks, I think we need to make the super key timeout a little longer
<njpatel> didrocks, i'm not fast enough for it most times :)
<didrocks> njpatel: open a bug, I can do that I guess, just need to think about it
<didrocks> njpatel: oh timeout
<njpatel> right
<didrocks> sorry, I was thinking the display
<njpatel> don't want to make a bug for that :)
<didrocks> njpatel: ok, can fix that in trunk in a minute :)
<njpatel> shweet
<didrocks> njpatel: in fact, I based on super timeout <= show_launcher_animation
<njpatel> didrocks, yeah, I saw that, but I think it needs to be independent and we can tweak until we get it right
<njpatel> didrocks, main reason being different types of keyboards etc, so it'll take some playing around with
<didrocks> njpatel: sure
<didrocks> njpatel: uno memento
<didrocks> njpatel: doubling ~250ms looks nice to me, wdyt?
<njpatel> yes
<njpatel> that's the same timeout I use for live-search
<didrocks> njpatel: nice!
<didrocks> pushed :)
<njpatel> thanks!
<didrocks> yw
<njpatel> i'm just getting a review on my branch and then releasing!
<jcastro> morning guys
<jcastro> PSA: Post release please tag up more bitesize bugs
<njpatel> jcastro, will do
<jcastro> I look forward to the goodies today *nom*
<apw> i assume unity corefumping on login is a known issue
 * apw throws his laptop in the bin
<rodrigo_> njpatel, tedg: https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/unity/accessible-name-for-indicators/+merge/51120
<rodrigo_> njpatel, I didn't know the branch had landed until today
<njpatel> rodrigo_, awesome! I'll review
<rodrigo_> njpatel, well, let me first merge with apinheiro_afk's gconf branch first
<njpatel> rodrigo_, an idea, we have another release on monday, so we can merge this after todays, as we don't want to block on a new indicator release
<njpatel> does that sound okay?
<rodrigo_> njpatel, yes, sure
<njpatel> basically we merge it as soon as I've made the release
<njpatel> shweet
<lamlex> uuhggh my body is in so much pain
<lamlex> picked up running yesterday
<lamlex> apparently no matter how fast you can ride a bike, it doesn't mean you can run
<bcurtiswx> bug #724350
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 724350 in unity (Ubuntu) "settings schema "org.gnome.desktop.interface" does not contain a key named "accessibility"" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724350
<kenvandine> tedg, seb128: how do you guys feel about displaying the evolution shortcuts that are in the messaging menu in the unity launcher too?
<kenvandine> http://ubuntuone.com/p/en6/
<tedg> kenvandine, No issue, but I think the Unity launcher should have calendar as well.
<seb128> bcurtiswx, it's fixed in trunk and gds has been uploaded with a breaks
<kenvandine> tedg, that would be nice, but not as trivial as changing the OnlyShowIn
<seb128> bcurtiswx, i.e you can close this bug
<kenvandine> tedg, oh, you mean opening the calendar
<kenvandine> makes sense
<tedg> kenvandine, Why not?  "evolution --calendar" no?
<kenvandine> i can add that
<bcurtiswx> seb128, great.  Figured i'd get the report out since I was in the middle of the crash. Thx :)
<seb128> kenvandine, shouldn't that be automatically working already?
<kenvandine> i thought you meant calendar events
<kenvandine> seb128, not really
<seb128> bcurtiswx, you can downgrade gsettings-desktop-schemas as a workaround
<kenvandine> just gotta change the OnlyShowIn in the desktop file
<kenvandine> seb128, i'll do it now
<seb128> kenvandine, ok great
<seb128> kenvandine, I though it was supposed to list the same entries than the indicators
<seb128> in any case we want those yes
<kenvandine> tedg, don't forget my evolution-indicator branch :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, and mterry's datetime branch.
 * tedg has lots of reviews
<seb128> kenvandine, ok, evolution-indicator, roll a new tarball there is a crasher fix in trunk as well which didn't get uploaded and would be nice to get
<kenvandine> seb128, i will
<seb128> thanjks
<seb128> -j
<kenvandine> just waiting for tedg to merge my branch :)
<rodrigo_> njpatel, apinheiro_afk: ready for review -> https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/unity/accessible-name-for-indicators/+merge/51120
<lamlex> didrocks: so I was talking to vish about our bug workflow and use of opinion
<rodrigo_> tedg, the accessible_desc string seems to be empty for all indicators, am I missing some indicator update?
<didrocks> lamlex: can we discuss that later? I'm on 15 package release right now :/
<njpatel> rodrigo_, apinheiro_afk okay, but please do not commit anything to trunk right now, I'm making a release
<lamlex> oh sure
<lamlex> didrocks: ping me when you're free :)
<rodrigo_> njpatel, yes, sure
<tedg> rodrigo_, Uhm, it won't be filled for any app indicators, but I believe that at least sound is setting it.
<didrocks> lamlex: won't be today :)
<lamlex> ok
<apinheiro_afk> rodrigo_, ok, thanks for the hing, I would review it woon
<apinheiro_afk> soon
<rodrigo_> tedg, hmm, seems not for me, so I guess it hasn't been released yet?
<tedg> ronoc, ^ are you setting the accessible desc in indicator-sound?
<ronoc> tedg, no ,still waiting for luke's resubmitted merge reqest
<ronoc> request even
<tedg> ronoc, Ah, hmm.  Kinda needs to get in today.... can you fix it?
<ronoc> tedg, there were problems with the merge request last week
<ronoc> tedg, seriously ? okay one sec I'll see I can find the branch
<tedg> ronoc, Well, not sure if it'd need an FFe or not... but it seems like it'd be close.
<ogra> didrocks, any news about the nux fix? we would really like to have working armel images again (they are not building since two weeks now)
<didrocks> ogra: today is the release
<didrocks> it will come today
<ogra> goo
<ogra> d
<ogra> :)
<ogra> thanks
<ogra> just wanted to make sure, sorry for appearing pushy
<tedg> ronoc, Probably depends on how easy it will be for you to fix it.  If it's easy, let's not wait on the back-and-forth and just fix and merge.  If there's a bunch of things, I think it might be worth the paperwork.
<ronoc> tedg, okay
<apw> is the 'accessibility' key assertion crash in unity known?
<apw> njpatel, ^^
<njpatel> apw, yeah, will be fixed today
<njpatel> apw, are you running packages or trunk?
<apw> i am running whats in the archive .. thats what we are meant to do
<apw> else its not dogfooding
<apw> how did a startup crash get through our testing before upload
<didrocks> ogra: hum, it seems the patch wasn't attached to https://bugs.launchpad.net/nux/+bug/721118
<didrocks> ogra: where is it?
<ogra> didrocks, i think janimo sent it upstream
<ogra> to jay he said
<janimo> didrocks, hello
<didrocks> janimo: hey, where is your patch?
<janimo> didrocks, I believe I have a merge request for nux in LP
<ronoc> tedg, on its way ...
<didrocks> janimo: ok, you didn't attach to the bug, we found it again, thanks
<janimo> didrocks, right. I am not sure I knew there was a bug
<janimo> didrocks, can I get commit rights to nux? Whom do I talk to?
<didrocks> I opened on purpose for serious things :)
<didrocks> janimo: jay
<janimo> ok thanks
<bcurtiswx> seb128, workaround confirmed to fix my bug
<seb128> bcurtiswx, ok
<tedg> ronoc, Great, thanks!
<jcastro> kamstrup: Do we have c# bindings for libunity?
<jcastro> I don't think we do
<ronoc> jcastro, no
<ronoc> not that I'm aware of
<ronoc> Python C and Vala
<jcastro> waiting on python still
<kenvandine> i think python might work with todays release
<kenvandine> *think*
<ronoc> jcastro, hmm I thought the release today creates the bindings automagically
<kamstrup> jcastro: no, and I think they are unlikely to happen until mono starts supporting GI
<kenvandine> i really miss those quicklists in tomboy
<jcastro> ugh man, so we need GI in mono, so we can get bindings, so we can port tomboy
<kamstrup> kenvandine, jcastro: Python should work on todays release - although there is some weird stuff going on with the pygi override paths, so there might be hickups
<jcastro> kamstrup: nice
<kamstrup> kenvandine: you can still do static quicklists for tomboy...
<kenvandine> kamstrup, i need to look at the fix for that stuff, i am getting the same errors in libgwibber with GI
<jcastro> does the launcher support any of the older non launcherAPI things? Like, can we use the older way of getting quicklists?
<kenvandine> yeah, but the recent notes was the useful thing
<kamstrup> kenvandine: the Makefile.am magic you did for Dee is the right way to do it
<kenvandine> i'll add the static shortcuts now
<kenvandine> yay
<kamstrup> kenvandine: if I understood pitti and didrocks discussion correctly there is some packaging magic to convert the paths to something ubuntu expects
<kenvandine> i need to create an overrides for libgwibber then
<kenvandine> dh_python i think
<kamstrup> sounds familiar :-)
<kenvandine> i wish i could have gotten gwibber-service using Dee this cycle...
<kenvandine> too late now :/
<kenvandine> oh well, i'll start hacking on it soon so it is ready :)
 * popey hugs kenvandine 
<kenvandine> thx popey
<kenvandine> :)
<ronoc> tedg, what version of libindicator should i pin against ? (can't remember from what you said last week_)
<tedg> ronoc, 0.3.19 I believe.
<ronoc> tedg, lovely
<lamlex> MacSlow: can you verify this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/721811
<njpatel> apw, running trunk is super-dogfooding, so it's a valid question :) In anycase, the error I was speaking about only happened this week, and we havent' had a upload since last week, so your running into something else
<apw> is it expected that OSD's have hard square edges now ?
<kenvandine> sigh, the only static menus i can add for tomboy are new note and search... but now i found out that those command line switches aren't working
<ronoc> kenvandine, tedg -> https://launchpad.net/indicator-sound/third/0.6.1
<ronoc> with Lukes stuff
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> thx
<ronoc> np
<tedg> Thanks ronoc!
<ronoc> no probs
<and471> kvalo, hey
<MacSlow> lamlex, yup... that's a bug
<lamlex> thanks MacSlow
<MacSlow> lamlex, I know to fix that you can assign me to that one
<lamlex> ok, i will mark triaged and assign to yo
<bdmurray> I was thinking the http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingCompiz page coudl use some love.
<dbarth> kenvandine: hiya; ido is in for the release today?
<dbarth> kenvandine: klattimer is needing it for things i-datetime
<kenvandine> dbarth, if it is ready
<kenvandine> i haven't heard
<klattimer> kenvandine: it's merged
<klattimer> https://code.launchpad.net/~karl-qdh/ido/ido.extra-passthrough-api/+merge/50938
<kenvandine> ok, does bratsche still handle releasing that?
<bratsche> I can release something if you need me to.
<bratsche> But I should hand that off to someone else to start doing soon.
<didrocks> apinheiro_afk: rodrigo_: think to target your bug against the current release once they are fix committed so that our script can automatically close them: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/723699
<didrocks> thanks :)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, I can't set a milestone on bugs, it seems
<didrocks> rodrigo_: just ping njpatel or I then :)
<rodrigo_> ok, ping didrocks :)
<didrocks> rodrigo_: heh, on which one (apart from this one ;))
<rodrigo_> you also want the bug #s??? :)
<rodrigo_> yes, hold on a second
<apinheiro_afk> didrocks, ah sorry, I thought that I needed to close it by hand
<didrocks> apinheiro_afk: basically, we have a script to create changelog now :)
<apinheiro_afk> didrocks, ok
<didrocks> apinheiro_afk: all you need is to target a "unity" master task against the right milestone
<didrocks> apinheiro_afk: and once it's fix committed, it's automatically closed at next release
<rodrigo_> didrocks, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/715297 , https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/715299 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/721322
<didrocks> and included in the changelog
<didrocks> rodrigo_: excellent, thanks!
<didrocks> rodrigo_: all are fixed then?
<apinheiro_afk> didrocks, so we still need to set the bugs as "fix commited", right?
<rodrigo_> didrocks, no
<rodrigo_> didrocks, waiting for review for 1 of them, and half done branches for the other 2
<dbarth> bratsche: yes, can you do one release again please
<didrocks> rodrigo_: oh, I didn't explain it clear enough then :)
<didrocks> apinheiro_afk: rodrigo_: so basically, when you land a branch in trunk
<didrocks> set it to fix committed
<didrocks> ensure it's milestoned against next target
<didrocks> (asking people to milestoned if not done)
<didrocks> is it more clear? :)
<rodrigo_> didrocks, yes! :)
<apinheiro_afk> didrocks, ok thanks
<didrocks> thanks a lot :-)
<apinheiro> njpatel, now I have a problem with the panel service
<apinheiro> both with the trunk and rodrigo_ branch
<apinheiro> it starts, but then in execute on_name_lost
<apinheiro> it is not a crash, it exit himself
<apinheiro> any idea?
<njpatel> apinheiro, another panel service is running?
<rodrigo_> seems to be the same issue I had this morning
<njpatel> apinheiro, I'm not sure, panel-main.c is pretty simple, I'd hve a look there
<apinheiro> njpatel, ah yes
<njpatel> :)
<apinheiro> for any reason is there
<apinheiro> I guess that I need to kill it by hand, right?
<njpatel> yep
<apinheiro> njpatel, ok thanks
<bcurtiswx> how do i kill the ubuntu 1 sync daemon ?
<njpatel> bcurtiswx, u1sdtool --quit
<njpatel> bcurtiswx, and if notify-osd keeps pinging you, killall notify-osd to empty the queue
<bcurtiswx> no, my CPU fan is on high because of it
<dbarth> jcastro: hey jorge, i've spotted the windowmatching pb page on the wiki
<dbarth> that's cool stuff
<jcastro> yeah
<dbarth> DBO: have you seen it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/WindowMatching
<DBO> yes
<jcastro> totally community contributed. :p
 * DBO waits for the next question
<dbarth> it's good to have in mind for the next weeks when you return to bamf
<dbarth> don't run, i was not going to ask
<dbarth> yet
<jcastro> DBO: ok so have you fixed all of that yet?
 * jcastro runs
<DBO> wait wait!
<DBO> I get to return to bamf in a couple weeks
<DBO> BAMF BABY IM COMING HOME
<njpatel> no you don't
<DBO> DAMNIT
<njpatel> but you do need to fix the bug where kde apps can't be launchers
<njpatel> at some point
<njpatel> I mean, who uses kde right?
<dbarth> yeah
<DBO> hwhat?
<dbarth> o/
<DBO> what makes you think thats a bamf bug?
<njpatel> its not
<njpatel> its a launcher bug
<njpatel> but bamf reminded me of it
<DBO> oh, okay
<DBO> all is forgiven
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/unity/+activereviews
<jcastro> If someone can review Andrea's branches that would be swell
<DBO> doing
<DBO> now
<dbarth> njpatel: is the multimonitor ready for trunk?
<dbarth> branch
<njpatel> mirco fixed it all up, just needs review
<njpatel> we'll land it tomrorow
<njpatel> tomorrow
<dbarth> kewl
<DBO> jcastro, done
<jcastro> thank you sir
<DBO> njpatel, whats going on with the clip thing we talked about
<njpatel> which clip thing?
<DBO> with multimonitor
<njpatel> nothing yet, will ask jay/sam to fix that next week
<DBO> so its not really ready :P
<njpatel> oh, yeah :)
<njpatel> i meant the branch
<njpatel> there will be many muli monitor bugs to fix yet :)
<dbarth> rodrigo_: is this branch still relevant btw? or can it be scratched?
<dbarth> https://code.launchpad.net/~rodrigo-moya/unity/correct-gsettings-path/+merge/44479
<rodrigo_> dbarth, no, njpatel rejected it, let me remove it
<dbarth> rodrigo_: anything else i can do to help you get all of your branches merged in?
<dbarth> there is a little bit more developer time available now that the thursday upload is in
<rodrigo_> dbarth, apinheiro is reviewing them, as soon as he approves, I'll ping njpatel for a 2nd review, so I'm ok now
<apinheiro> dbarth, yes you are right, this is not a branch valid anymore
<apinheiro> I will remove it
<apinheiro> I mean the "correct gsettings thing"
<apinheiro> ups
<apinheiro> sorry
<apinheiro> I though you were talking about the correct gsetting name
<apinheiro> "toolkit-accessibility" instead of "accessibility"
<apinheiro> forget this comment
<dbarth> nw
<dbarth> so it seems that everything is lined up for tomorrow morning
<dbarth> apinheiro: how is jay's new branch?
<dbarth> apinheiro: did that help you get the rest of the launcher working
<dbarth> ?
<apinheiro> I didn't test it yet, as the coding part of the launcher can be done without it, and then I started with the review of rodrigo branches
<apinheiro> right now I'm doing a system upgrade
<apinheiro> required due the libindicator version dump
<apinheiro> dbarth, but I will try it after that
<kvalo> kenvandine: hi. I created a new release of indicator-network: https://launchpad.net/indicator-network/trunk/0.3.5
<kenvandine> kvalo, thx
<and471> kvalo, quick question (if you are here), at what point will we say goodbye to indicator-network-settings(1)
<kvalo> and471: I think as soon as we have added connect/disconnect and edit buttons for all devices
<kvalo> and471: and that will happen soon
<and471> cool
<and471> kvalo, see ya then
<kvalo> and471: bye
<elijah__> hello
<elijah__> i need halp
<elijah__> is U
<elijah__> is unity creating their own file manager to replace nautiluS?
<elijah__> hello?
<elijah__> dajklfjskl\
<kenvandine> dbarth_, klattimer, bratsche: ido release coming?
<bratsche> kenvandine: Sure, I'll do it now
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> tedg, and do you have the indicator-datetime changes in queue that require the new ido?
<tedg> kenvandine, I don't think yet... I'd have to check, I think klattimer is still working on them.
 * kenvandine notes today is feature freeze :)
<kenvandine> klattimer, ^^
<bratsche> Hmm, I'm getting errors in idocalendarmenuitem.c
<tedg> bratsche, Hmm, I am as well... I swear I didn't yesterday...
<bratsche> tedg: idocalendarmenuitem.h:63:12: error: old-style parameter declarations in prototyped function definition
<bratsche> But it looks normal to me?
<bratsche> Oh wait
<bratsche> Missing a ;
<bratsche> Fixed
 * tedg is smoke testings the craziest dbusmenu release ever
<bratsche> kenvandine, https://launchpad.net/ido/trunk/0.2.1
<kenvandine> bratsche, thx
<bratsche> kenvandine: Sorry it took awhile.. I had to come up with a good commit message for the last commit.
<bratsche> These things are important. :)
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> bratsche, there was one symbol removed in this release, was that intentional?
<kenvandine> - ido_calendar_menu_item_get_calendar@Base 0.1.10
<bratsche> tedg ^
<tedg> kenvandine, Which one?
<tedg> Is Unity totally fubar for anyone else?
<kenvandine>  ido_calendar_menu_item_get_calendar@Base
<kenvandine> nope
<tedg> kenvandine, Yeah, we dropped that as we wrapped all the functions.  We could put it back if you're worried about the ABI.
<tedg> Sorry, I didn't think about ABI at the time.
<kenvandine> i would prefer
<kenvandine> and i can cherry pick that to keep from needing a tarball and all
<tedg> Ugh, is Empathy supposed to have an inactive "Room" menu on the contact list?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> oh
<tedg> Oh, I figured it was a bug :)
<kenvandine> no...
<kenvandine> i think that is your bug :)
<tedg> Uhg
<kenvandine> it usually has inactive items under it if you don't have an account enabled that support group chat
<kenvandine> tedg, sounds like the same bug chrisccoulson_ was talking about in firefox
<kenvandine> tedg, what was the verdict for ido_calendar_menu_item_get_calendar@Base, putting it back?
<chrisccoulson_> tedg - yeah, i've got lots of inactive items in the firefox menus since yesterdays dbusmenu update ;)
<chrisccoulson_> the edit menu is a good example there
<tedg> Uhg, today is just sucking.
<chrisccoulson_> yes :)
<chrisccoulson_> i'm totally stuck with bug 724202 and bug 720895 :(
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 724202 in libdbusmenu (Ubuntu) "nautilus crashed with SIGSEGV in image_notify_cb()" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724202
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 720895 in libdbusmenu (Ubuntu Natty) "bluetooth-applet crashed with SIGSEGV in g_variant_builder_add_value()" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720895
<chrisccoulson_> tedg - any ideas? :)
<tedg> chrisccoulson_, I'd just make sure to get a current trunk.  There's so many fixes, I'm loosing track of all of them individually.
<jcastro> hey kenvandine
<jcastro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI
<jcastro> got time to add a Python sample now that we have GI in libunity?
<kenvandine> not today
<kenvandine> tomorrow :)
<jcastro> you have to use it for something anyway right?
<jcastro> I was thinking between you and U1, whoever had to use it first could document it real quick so I can get the word out to upstream app authors
<tedg> Uhg, it seems libindicate is killing empathy, not dbusmenu.
<tedg> That makes it all better.
<kenvandine> killing?
<TheMuso> tedg: Whats the status of libappindicator blocking with KDE folks?
<kenvandine> tedg, how's it looking? i am going to have to leave pretty soon
<tedg> kenvandine, Releasing dbusmenu now.  Can't get anything to fail anymore :-/
<kenvandine> at least for a bit, but i'll be back
<tedg> kenvandine, Then I'll go through the others.
<kenvandine> how about adding that symbol to ido? going to do that too?
 * kenvandine never got a real yay or nah on that
<tedg> kenvandine, Oh, I thought you were just going to distro patch it in.
<kenvandine> yeah, i will
<kenvandine> is it committed somewhere?
<kenvandine> i was hoping to just cherry pick from trunk
<tedg> Ah, okay.  I can do that.
<kenvandine> tedg, would it help if i proposed a branch for that?
 * kenvandine is all for helping :)
<tedg> kenvandine, Sure, that'd be great.  Thanks!
<kenvandine> i am having a terrible time accessing LP
<kenvandine> didrocks! your back!
<kenvandine> you should be sleeping :)
<kenvandine> or drinking
<didrocks> kenvandine: yeah, and yeah ;)
<didrocks> kenvandine: all my week has been already long…
<kenvandine> tedg, oh man... replaced all the /** with /*
<tedg> kenvandine, In the defaults?  Yeah, only way I could get it out fo the gtk-docs :-/
<kenvandine> oh, ok...
<kenvandine> just the defaults, so all new stuff
<kenvandine> i guess not really since i already had it... just makes reviewing a little harder :)
<lamalex> can someone give this a tes? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/722242
#ayatana 2011-02-25
<rbnswartz> DBO you have a quick minuet?
<DBO> two coins add up to 30 cents and one of them is not a nickel
<rbnswartz> the other one is
<DBO> you pass
<DBO> what is your question?
<DBO> rbnswartz, i feel awkward sitting here talking to myself
<DBO> not that I dont do that a lot
<DBO> but usually i dont *type* to myself
<DBO> thats a whole new level of crazy
<DBO> im just not there yet
<rbnswartz> This is kind of random but in my search for a fix for a bug and I may have found a fix for another. Is there a function that is called quite frequently in LauncherIcon.cpp such as a clock tick?
<rbnswartz> I talk to myself to. Join the club
<DBO> rbnswartz, not really
<DBO> I mean ever frame we do a couple things
<DBO> but there is no clock tick
<rbnswartz> what is called every frame?
<DBO> quite a few things are actually
<DBO> can I ask why one might need this?
<rbnswartz> which bug?
<DBO> why do you need a function called every frame
<DBO> rbnswartz, either way, TextureForSize will be called every frame
<rbnswartz> sorry about that DBO I should be good now. I hope.
<DBO> :)
<rbnswartz> DBO I'm on satellite Internet and it is being super funky tonight
<rbnswartz> Now where I left off :(
<rbnswartz> DBO Am on the right track for the fix?
<DBO> rbnswartz, the last thing I got from you is "which bug?"
<DBO> before your internet went insane anyhow
<rbnswartz> Yeah it normally behaves but tonight it is going funky. Am on the right path for a delayed tooltip or is there a better way?
<DBO> delayed tooltip?
<DBO> im sorry i dont understand what you are trying to do here
<rbnswartz> Have a running counter in the launchericon so when the MouseEnter event is fired the counter is enabled when the counter reaches a value the tooltip is shown.
<rbnswartz> This is a bug fix for a bite-sized bug
<RAOF> Don't you want to set up a timer instead?
<RAOF> compiz (shouldn't!) get a consistent screen-refresh tick.
<DBO> yeah you would need a timer for that
<DBO> it doesn't
<DBO> RAOF, one (shouldn't) use parenthesis for emphasis
<rbnswartz> How would I set one up?
<RAOF> True.  What I *meant* to say was ‘Compiz doesn't (or shouldn't!) get a consistent screen-refresh tick’
<DBO> rbnswartz, lookup the g_timeout_add function call
<DBO> RAOF, I just slung a Ferrari 599XX around Nurburgring in 7:15 (15 seconds off world record) in Forza, and you want to complain about compositors
<rbnswartz> more funky functions. Going from plain old c++ to the big leagues is hard
<DBO> :)
<RAOF> g_timeout_add isn't exactly a funky function; it just calls a closure after X ms :)
<DBO> its not really a closure
<rbnswartz> but is there a way to tell it to stop the timeout?
<RAOF> Yeah, of course.
<rbnswartz> that sounds like the thing for me then
<rbnswartz> RAOF: You wouldn't happen to know the function to stop the timeout off the top of your head would you?
<rbnswartz> never mind found it
<RAOF> Wow.  Is the behaviour where the Ubuntu overlay pops up if you press and release <super> sufficiently fast intentional?
<ion> Some unity-2d commit messages mention UI mockups. Where are they?
<ion> I’m probably being blind, but i didn’t find them nearby https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity or http://unity.ubuntu.com/
<didrocks> good morning
<oSoMoN> good morning
<MacSlow> greetings everybody
<MacSlow> hey kamstrup
<MacSlow> hi kancerman, ivanka
<kamstrup> MacSlow: morning
<ivanka> MacSlow: morning!
<klattimer> mpt just looking at some api now, and I see that you can nolonger specify in a gtk calendar whether or not the week starts on sunday or monday - it is always derived from the locale regardless of what you tell it
<klattimer> indicator-datetime has configuration UI for setting this atm
<klattimer> mterry has been working on it
<dbarth> klattimer: hiya, i get a SIGFPE in the service this morning
<klattimer> dbarth: hey
<klattimer> caused by?
<dbarth> the service crashing
<dbarth> a gtk size request
<klattimer> dbarth: that shouldn't crash it
<klattimer> was it specifically indicator-datetime that crashed?
<dbarth> and yet it turns
<klattimer> dbarth: do you have a bug report? traceback perhaps
<dbarth> generating the stack trace
<dbarth> i'm still battling dbgsym's
<klattimer> well I can't see how indicator-datetime could have done it
<klattimer> I'm just getting the dconf stuff done atm
<dbarth> klattimer: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/572106/
<dbarth> that's when i try to restart the service from the command line
<klattimer> dbarth have you rebooted since updating?
<dbarth> well, i can try restarting the session, but, yes i've rebooted
 * dbarth restarts
<klattimer> dbarth I can't see what could be causing that crash
<klattimer> it might be higher up in gtk
<klattimer> seems to be related to the size group
<dbarth> i restarted my session and the result is the same: it crashes on startup: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/724856
<klattimer> dbarth: that's very strange
<klattimer> it really doesn't seem to be something in my code, something way deeper
<klattimer> I'll test it asap
<klattimer> I have to rebuild a lot of stuff though
<klattimer> dbarth could you run it with the indicator-loader
<klattimer> you should get a bunch of debug messages out
<klattimer> that'd be _really_ helpful
<klattimer> seems that it might be something strange in your calendar that sets it off, but tbh I can't for the life of me see why
<klattimer> it could be something like dodgy characters, extra long summary strings, things like that could be responsible
<klattimer> but I can't do much without knowing what the data is so I can replicate it
<dbarth> klattimer: ok, i'll try in a minute
<dbarth> klattimer: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/572122/
<klattimer> dbarth that doesn't even get to the ecal code
<klattimer> looks like you're having dbus or dbusmenu issues all of your own :/
 * klattimer is just updating to the latest released packages and I'll try to replicate 
<dbarth> klattimer: ok
<dbarth> klattimer: seb128 is asking about a release of i-datetime
<dbarth> klattimer: what's left to have your latests branches in?
<dbarth> klattimer: is mterry's code already in trunk? (i haven't seen it yet)
<dbarth> well, it's missing a file, do you know where to find it? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/indicator-datetime/clock-prefs/+merge/51013
<klattimer> dbarth: somewhere in ubiquity
<klattimer> I've had to update ido, again, as it was missing a getter
<klattimer> I'll also have to make a few changes to datetime-service in order to use the dconf settings properly
<klattimer> that's the dconf stuff
<klattimer> then there's getting signals and queries working nicely between the menu calendar and the datetime-service
<klattimer> but it looks like at least that's possible with teds dbusmenu patch
<klattimer> dbarth I just updated my netbook and cant reproduce your proble m
<rye> Hi people, was app_indicator_get_accessible_desc symbol removed from libappindicator recently? bug #724917
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 724917 in libappindicator (Ubuntu) "Importing appindicator from python crashes with ImportError on undefined symbol" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724917
<bewdieloomba> hello everybody
<bewdieloomba> I have an important question regarding Unity's launcher
<bewdieloomba> from what I've seen you can hit Super and then you can just hit a number to go to an app
<bewdieloomba> but what if you're on azerty?
<nerochiaro> bewdieloomba: azerty has the numbers that are made with shift, right ?
<nerochiaro> bewdieloomba: does super+shift+number does anything ?
<bewdieloomba> i dont know nerochiaro
<didrocks> bewdieloomba: try it :) it's super + shift + number
<bewdieloomba> but i agree with your logic that super+shift+number will be the "fix" to azerty whereas qwerty requires no shift to invoke numbers
<bewdieloomba> i have no unity installation
<didrocks> bewdieloomba: I can tell you it's working like that :)
<nerochiaro> bewdieloomba: and i have no azerty :)
<bewdieloomba> didrocks, do you have azerty?
<bewdieloomba> haha nerochiaro
<didrocks> bewdieloomba: well, I developped the feature and I'm on azerty, right :)
<bewdieloomba> cool
<didrocks> there are some discussion about if the modifier should be needed or not
<bewdieloomba> and both french and belgian azerty will be supported right?
<didrocks> but that would break other cases when people wants different shortcuts from e and € for instance
<bewdieloomba> i would prefer not having to hold shift
<didrocks> so, tricky questions :)
<didrocks> like umlaut support and such…
<bewdieloomba> hm
<didrocks> bewdieloomba: yeah, basically, you need to hit the modifiers that are written on your keyboard for now :)
<didrocks> there is a bug about that and discussion with design
<bewdieloomba> how likely will you have to hold shift versus not holding shift?
<didrocks> bewdieloomba: not sure at all, it's under discussion as I told you
<nerochiaro> didrocks: bug number ?
<didrocks> can you look for it? it's been a recently changed one and there is umlaout in it
<didrocks> I prefer fixing bugs than looking for them :)
<bewdieloomba> didrocks,
<bewdieloomba> since you developed the feature
<bewdieloomba> wouldn't it be handy to fusion it with alt-tab?
<didrocks> bewdieloomba: that's not the current plan. However, it's an interesting idea which should really be discussed on the ayatana-design mailing list
<bewdieloomba> ok
<cando_> hey jcastro_ , got  a moment?
<cando_> i was looking to the KeyboardShortcut page on the wiki and in the MouseTrick sections you should add the " middle click on panel when window is maximized gives focus to the window below"..
<cando_> well... maybe a better explanation...:)
<rye> hi, whom may I poke about bug #724917 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 724917 in libappindicator (Ubuntu) "Importing appindicator from python crashes with ImportError on undefined symbol" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724917
<dbarth> aruiz: hey alberto, we're in #ubuntu-desktop to discuss Sweetshark's proposal
<aruiz> oh
<aruiz> okay
<coz_> hey guys
<kenvandine> MacSlow, any plans to port notify-osd to libnotify 0.7.x?
<MacSlow> kenvandine, no... at least not atm... I don't know where to get the time from... even weekends a allocated for work
<MacSlow> kenvandine, are there problems?
<kenvandine> not urgent, i don't think
<kenvandine> but we would like to get everything ported
<lamalex> hmm my places daemons never start automatically
<jcastro> kenvandine: hey ping me when you finish that python example, I'd like to announce it
<kenvandine> jcastro, will do, it'll be after lunch :/
<kenvandine> MacSlow, i just finished porting notify-osd to the new libnotify
<MacSlow> kenvandine, hey that was quick!
<jcastro> kenvandine: no worries
<kenvandine> branch proposed :)
<MacSlow> kenvandine, I'll try to look over it on the weekend
<kenvandine> MacSlow, thx
<kenvandine> it was pretty easy, only needed to change the examples and the tests
<kenvandine> but there was lots of them :)
<MacSlow> kenvandine, examples and tests are gooood :)
<kenvandine> indeed
<and471> kvalo, if and when you have time https://code.launchpad.net/~and471/indicator-network/remove-shading/+merge/51319
<kvalo> and471: thanks, I will check it in 1,5h or so
<and471> sure, no rush
<lamalex> my alt-tab switcher has window decorations now
<kenvandine> lamalex, funny... nothing has window decorations for me now :)
<lamalex> haha
<janimo> unity team, thanks for using cmake. that's all :)
<kenvandine> jcastro, i added the python example to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/LauncherAPI
<jcastro> yeah!
<kenvandine> it works as well as the vala example does, which is only abou 75%
<jcastro> heh
<jcastro> good enough
<kenvandine> quicklists aren't working... in either vala or python
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> not sure if it is dbusmenu breakage or the example is wrong
<jcastro> where do people file bugs on the API btw
<jcastro> nm, it says right there on the wiki page
<kenvandine> :)
<jcastro> kenvandine: man, I need beer so badly
<kenvandine> me too
<kenvandine> and sleep
<kenvandine> jcastro, is there anything else using the dynamic quicklists yet?
 * jcastro thinks
<lamalex> jcastro, tomboy?
<jcastro> they don't work
<jcastro> they worked in 10.10
<kenvandine> sad... wish we could do that for natty
<kenvandine> no mono bindings though
<lamalex> really? i thought they were working earlier in the cycle
<kenvandine> it's like the most useful use case i can come up with for having them
<kenvandine> lamalex, they were... but that was the old quicklists
<lamalex> alan has a gobject-introspection parser/generator
<lamalex> could try it for dbusmen
<lamalex> he tried it out on gtk and was able to run a gtk# app with the dll
<lamalex> dbusmenu is probably simpler than gtk
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> i can't get dbusmenu working in vala or python atm
<kenvandine> the example on the wiki was working, i think
<kenvandine> so something broke
<jcastro> I sent a note to ayatana-dev and -desktop on the libunity stuff kenvandine
<jcastro> thanks so much for documenting it!
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> in wonder if this is a bug
<kenvandine> when you add an emblem to a launcher, the background color of the launcher changes to match the emblem
<kenvandine> so adding emblem-important turns the launcher icon red
<nmarques> guys the recent update on dbusmenu has triggered some side effects on indicator-messages... has this also been verified on Ubuntu ?
<kenvandine> nmarques, ah... yes
<kenvandine> nmarques, is it crashing unity panel or indicator applet on click?
<nmarques> kenvandine, nope
<nmarques> kenvandine, it doesn't show the indicator unless an application supported is loaded
<kenvandine> oh that one
<nmarques> practical example... you open empathy
<nmarques> you close the window
<nmarques> if you try to open it through the indicator
<kenvandine> ok, yeah
<nmarques> big kaboom
<kenvandine> that was fixed in indicator-messages
<kenvandine> let me see if it was a distro patch or release
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/572354/
<kenvandine> apply that to indicator-messages
<kenvandine> and
<kenvandine> unrelated, but important
<kenvandine> i have a patch to dbusmenu 0.3.99
<kenvandine> nmarques, looking, hang on
<kenvandine> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/572355/
<kenvandine> nmarques, apply that to dbusmenu 0.3.99
<kenvandine> very important fix :)
<nmarques> thx mate :)
<nmarques> comitted the indicator-messages one
<kenvandine> nmarques, anytime!
<nmarques> going to commit this one ;)
<nmarques> I've started BETA today for this indicators
<kenvandine> woot
<nmarques> good it's fixed now ;P
<kenvandine> nmarques, don't be surprised if you find lots of bugs this coming week
<kenvandine> lots of changes landed this week
<kenvandine> which should help make it more robust, faster, etc
<nmarques> kenvandine, as long as it doesn't depend on libnotify >= 0.7.0 we should be fine
<nmarques> kenvandine, I've frozen indicator-sound because of it for this cycle :(
<kenvandine> oh... ugh
<kenvandine> i don't think anything else will get ported this cycle
<kenvandine> well, i ported notify-osd this morning
<kenvandine> do you package that too?
<nmarques> already implemented as well :)
<nmarques> yeap
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> there was a release today
<nmarques> it's the only package of Ayatana that goes natively with openSUSE
<nmarques> I saw it, it's already packaged :)
<kenvandine> but expect the next release to require libnotify >= 0.7.0
<kenvandine> great
<kenvandine> sorry :)
<nmarques> np
<lamalex> what package is in openSUSE?
<nmarques> I made a small perl script to sms me when any of my packages is updated :)
<kenvandine> nice
<nmarques> lamalex, notify-osd
<nmarques> lamalex, it's been modified though
<kenvandine> nmarques, and actually... if you want to get updates for notify-osd it would be a really simple patch to back port it
<nmarques> lamalex, with Roman Sokuchev's patch for 'skinning'
<kenvandine> only the examples and tests changed
<kenvandine> so you can just disable building those
<kenvandine> and it should be fine with libnotify 0.4
<nmarques> a nice note to keep :)
<nmarques> sam is going to merge soon compiz
<nmarques> so I'll get back to Unity after it
<nmarques> I've already seen the backport you guys made to gnome-session
<nmarques> very very cool stuff :)
<lamalex> nmarques, neat. I wonder why we didn't take the patch, I thought we said that we would accept a patch for that feature
<nmarques> lamalex, well, I think it's probably because it's using test files and not gconf/gsettings or whatever
<nmarques> lamalex, it also seems that Mark doesn't want Notify-OSD changed, and to be honest, I really has a certain point there
<nmarques> lamalex, I've only picked it up because Roman said it would maintain the patch, and a feature is always a feature :) At least Vincent allowed it, so we're cool :)
<lamalex> heh yah
<nmarques> s/test/text
<danyR> nmarques: I find really great what you're doing with Ayatana and openSUSE. that's what distros working together really means. even better taking into account it's someone portuguese doing it ;)
<nmarques> danyR, while some people also agree within openSUSE, there's also a few 'Velhos do Restelo' providing heavy resistance
<nmarques> danyR, though I can't help much on certain areas (like code), I try to help in those fields where I can
<nmarques> danyR, it's important somehow to me that more options are given to users as optional... it's all about user choice :)
<lamalex> is opensuse using notify-osd by default?
<nmarques> lamalex, nope, but it's in Factory and main repos
<lamalex> ah
<nmarques> lamalex, zypper in notify-osd will do the trick ;)
<nmarques> lamalex, and my pattern (1 click installer) for 11.4 on GNOME:Ayatana already installs it ;)
<nmarques> lamalex, so anyone installing stuff my repo, will enable it by default :)
<danyR> nmarques: but would Lusíadas be a real writing if it didn't included the "Velho do Restelo" scene? there'll always be 'velhos do restelo', pushing inovation back. but you know where the last "velhos do restelo" opposition took us? to the top of the world :)
<nmarques> danyR, I don't do politics ;)
<nmarques> danyR, but there are things I don't like, one of them is our community manager triggering hate
<nmarques> danyR, specially when he is blind... and forgets that some projects started on Novell are actually being kept alive by other communities contributors (I think thats the case of Compiz)
<nmarques> at least through my narrow understanding of the situation
<danyR> nmarques: it wasn't about politics. it's about facts. there will be always someone pushing out for inovation and someone refusing it.
<nmarques> danyR, my field of expertise is actually marketing management, we're the worst enemies of innovation :)
<nmarques> danyR, if you are nearby aveiro, we gotta for a drink of this days :)
<nmarques> kenvandine, thx for the patches, the whole thing is rebuilding
<kenvandine> nmarques, excellent!
<nmarques> kenvandine, are there any plans to retrieve data from unity-place-* ?
<kenvandine> not sure off hand
<nmarques> kenvandine, they could provide very awesome marketing information regarding applications used by the users
<nmarques> kenvandine, most used applications and frequence they are used is really info to dig out data for profiling users :)
<danyR> nmarques: I think Ubuntu Software Source's already has an option to send usage statistics
<kenvandine> we already have the popcon data that users can opt into
<nmarques> kenvandine, if any of you guys ever attend an event in Portugal/Spain, let me know, then I'll go there :)
<nmarques> kenvandine, I would love to offer your team a bottle of good Port :)
<nmarques> http://blog.canonical.com/?p=431
<nmarques> whoever is behind that, got my full respect also :)
<kenvandine> nmarques, i'll let you know :)
<nmarques> good people, thanks for the help
<nmarques> it's time to leave for the night ;)
<nmarques> thanks once more ken.
<nmarques> take care all
<kenvandine> anytime nmarques
<Omega> eek, I get the doubt window-controls bug even outside of chromium
<Omega> Now in gnome-terminal
#ayatana 2011-02-26
<coz_> hey guys
<zniavre> hello im using natty + unity-2D it looks like some indicators are missing this is right ?
<artfwo> I fixed a bug in libappindicator in my own bazaar branch. what's the procedure for review and inclusion? should I set the status to "fix committed", unassign myself or anything else?
<artfwo> is there a wiki page about submitting code patches?
<artfwo> bug 724917
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 724917 in libappindicator (Ubuntu) "Importing appindicator from python crashes with ImportError on undefined symbol" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724917
<SpaceGhostC2C> So, I feel somewhat ridiculous for asking the best way to report this, but after closing elementary's new email client, chromium throws a fit in unity and demands to be on every visible workspace whether minimised or explicitly set to appear only on the one work space it belongs to.
<SpaceGhostC2C> It shows that it's on the first one, and that it is supposed to be on a single workspace in the context menu.
<SpaceGhostC2C> It's in unity2d on maverick
<jcastro> artfwo: you need to submit your branch for a merge proposal
<jcastro> artfwo: https://dev.launchpad.net/UsingMergeProposals
#ayatana 2011-02-27
<coz_>  /join #cairo-dock
<coz_> o/join #cairo-dock
<artfwo> jcastro, I already submitted a merge proposal. I was asking about what's to be done with the bug status/assignee in Launchpad
<jcastro> artfwo: oh, when someone merges it they'll do --fixes 123456 or something and launchpad will autoresolve the bug
<artfwo> jcastro, thanks
<Devil505> nmarques, hi :)
<nmarques> Devil505, hi
<Devil505> finally i have libdbusmenu :)
<Devil505> I applied patches to gtk2, glib2 et gdkpixbuf2 from the arch guy repo
<nmarques> dunno
<nmarques> I didn't needed to patch glib2
<nmarques> only required patches to fix the gir packages on pdf_pixbuf and gtk
<Devil505> my new problem is to build indicator-applet with gnome-panel 2.91.x :p
<nmarques> I'm not using GNOME3
<nmarques> will only see it after the official release of 11.4 so I can freeze builds for the stuff
<coz_> hey guys
<RAOF> Woo!  Breakdancing launcher!
